# Seguimento - Junho 2008



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2008 às 00:00)

*JUNHO!!!* Já cá estamos... e ainda há pouco estavamos no Inverno...

JUNHO, o mês em que chega o Verão, bem como os dias de Praia (Vamos ver se chega mesmo...)

Começo o tópico, por publicar os dados relativos á temperatura máxima e mínima dos 1ºs 10 dias de Junho, dos anos de 2006 e 2007 (anos de que tenho registo)


*Junho 2006 *(como não era ainda muito aficcionado com o registo de temperaturas, e como já estavamos em tempo quente... (não dá tanta vontade de registar...) não tenho valores diários...)


*De 31 de Maio a 10 de Junho:* Minima de 18,0ºC e Máxima de 32,0ºC (foi um principio de Junho muito ameno...)


*Junho 2007* (este ano, já mais obcecado...... fiz mais registos, mas ainda assim, com algumas falhas...)

*1* - 12,5ºC / 23,0ºC
*2* - 12,0ºC / 27,0ºC
*3* - 14,5ºC / 27,0ºC
*4* - 15,0ºC / 32,0ºC
*5* - 15,0ºC / 31,5ºC
*6* - 13,0ºC / 29,0ºC
*De 6 a 11 de Junho:* Mínima de 12,0ºC e Máxima de  28,5ºC


Estes dados referem-se a um termómetro digital muuuito amador (resolução de 0,5ºC), e com uma localização que não era a melhor...



Começo Junho com 14,3ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 2,5 km/h

Céu muito nublado...


Ultima imagem de satélite (ahhh... ainda é de Maio...)







E 5 minutos depois das 00:00 aqui está ela... a primeira imagem de satélite de Junho!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2008 às 00:04)

Começo Junho [que e o meu mes] com ceu pouco nublado

Temp: *18.9ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1016.3hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2008 às 00:50)

E no meio do silêncio, de uma bela noite de junho... lá está o Gil...com a máquina fotográfica a fazer "tchhhh tchh..."

(reduzi a imagem, porque a tirar com modo nocturno... é dificil não desfocar...)





Porque tenho uma coisita em cima de mim... (embora tenha quase a certeza que não traga precipitação... o RADAR nada acusa...)






Estou com 13,9ºC


EDIT... um pouco depois... e já passou...


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2008 às 02:15)

Noite sem vento e 14,9ºC, 83%HR, 1016,2hpa


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2008 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

Por Lisboa neste momento céu muito nublado, e ameaça cair qualquer coisa! Um Junho que começa mais ou menos como Maio acabou! Mas que promete um pouco mais de bonança!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2008 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

Aqui, a mínima deu-se pelas 05:50, com 13,1ºC
Durante a noite... chuviscou... por volta das 2:00, embora os pingos fossem tão fracos, que só se sentiam passado algum tempo...

Neste momento tenho 17,6ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento moderado... a 15,8 km/h

Céu encoberto, por cumulus...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2008 às 12:24)

Bom dia,

Pois é, já estamos em Junho!!! Apesar disso, o tempo continua como ontem, muitas nuvens, vento moderado e temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC.
A minima desta noite foi de 14,6ºC.

Vamos lá ver quando é que isto nos deixa ir até à praia....


----------



## diogo (1 Jun 2008 às 12:50)

Cá está o Gil a abrir tópicos às 00:00h
Isto é que é precisão!

Esta noite tive mínima de 12.0ºC na Oregon e 11.9ºC na do Lidl
Agora: 21.0ºC (estão praí 18.5º mas pronto) , 62% HR , 1017 hPa , céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

30/05/2008:
Min: 12.1ºC
Max: 20.6ºC

31/05/2008
Min: 9.5ºC
Max: 21.5ºC

01/06/2008
Min: 11.9ºC
Max até agora: 21.2ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2008 às 12:55)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 14,4ºC
O dia está a ser de céu muito nublado mas com algumas boas abertas...
22,3ºC
55%HR
1015,9hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2008 às 14:23)

Estou com *20,3 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.
Segundo as normais climatológicas de Sacavém, a média das mínimas é de *15,1 ºC* e a média das máximas de *26,4 ºC* para o mês de Junho e para o período de referência. Espero que o mês termine dentro das médias.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2008 às 14:24)

Já estamos em Junho embora possa não parecer o Verão está aí à porta

Neste momento o céu está povoado por algumas nuvens e está algum vento. Segundo a estação do fil estão 17.1ºC aqui em Bragança.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2008 às 15:42)

Estou com 18,9ºC

Vento a 18,0 km/h...


As descargas andam perto...






Fonte: http://meteo.aerolugo.com/nexstorm/tormentas.php

Um minuto depois... mais 2







EDIT: E... mais 2...

Até é estranho...


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2008 às 16:03)

Por Lisboa céu pouco nublado e algum vento... Vou agora partir para Coimbra! Continuação de um bom fim de semana!


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2008 às 17:53)

Tive uma máxima de 23,9ºC
Agora vou com 20,7ºC, 48%HR, 1016hpa


----------



## Fil (1 Jun 2008 às 17:56)

Boas. Dia bem agradável, máxima amena de 18,6ºC em minha casa e mínima de 10,0ºC. Agora estão 18,3ºC com céu bastante nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2008 às 18:36)

Máxima de *22,4 ºC* e o sol começa a brilhar com mais intensidade.
Neste momento, estão *19,5 ºC* e o vento começa a soprar com menos intensidade.
Curiosamente, na Portela a máxima não foi além dos *19,3 ºC*; efeitos da maior altitude e exposição aos ventos de Oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2008 às 18:42)

Por aqui a máxima também não subiu muito...... foi de *19,8ºC* pelas 18:00 certinhas

Neste momento 18,7ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,1ºC (05:50)
MÁXIMA: 19,8ºC (18:00)


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2008 às 20:54)

Estou com *15,1ºC*
Vento perto dos 10 km/h

Agora mesmo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2008 às 21:19)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e a temperatura subiu mais um bocado.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2008 às 21:41)

Hoje, nao choeu durante a tarde, mas sempre com uma nuvens negras que nao deitaam nem uma pinga

Temp max: *23.2ºC*
Temp Min: *16.9ºC*

Actual temp: *18.4ºC*
Humidade: *66%*
Pressao: *1020.3hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jun 2008 às 22:00)

Boas
Hoje o céu esteve com algumas nuvens,o vento esse teve moderado de noroeste,neste momento esão 17.6ºC.


----------



## Turista (1 Jun 2008 às 23:32)

Primeiro dia de Junho... como o tempo voa 

De momento sigo com uns amenos 16.7ºC. / 71% de humidade / 1018.2 hPa.
Hoje foi um dia de pequena amplitude.

A máxima situou-se nos 18,2ºC e a mínima nos 15,8ºC.

Boa semana!


----------



## jose leça (1 Jun 2008 às 23:47)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 20,6ºC
Tmin:  15,1ºC

Sigo com 15,8ºC e 76%HR


----------



## Fil (2 Jun 2008 às 00:25)

Belíssimas fotos Gilmet, tens uma vista previligiada 

Aqui a máxima ainda chegou aos 18,8ºC (e não 18,6ºC como tinha dito anteriormente). Agora estão 11,8ºC e céu pouco nublado, finalmente rumo à estabilidade, espero que não por muito tempo...


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2008 às 00:59)

Boa noite pessoal.

Vim agora da rua. Está uma noite fresquinha. Mas como não está vento, nem se está mal na rua.
14,1ºC agora.

Ontem a minima foi de 12,8ºC
0,0mm de precipitação.


----------



## psm (2 Jun 2008 às 07:00)

Bom dia .
Fenomono espectacular toda a serra de sintra tem um enorme capacete(mas este é diferente do de verão) que vem quase ao estoril,na serra deve estar a chuviscar,onde moro está também vento de NO fraco.
No entanto acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco,passado 10 minutos depois ter escrevido este post.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2008 às 07:36)

psm disse:


> Bom dia .
> Fenomono espectacular toda a serra de sintra tem um enorme capacete(mas este é diferente do de verão) que vem quase ao estoril,na serra deve estar a chuviscar,onde moro está também vento de NO fraco.



Bom dia!

Hoje, acordei mais cedo... e vi que defacto que a Serra estava coberta por umas nuvens esquisitas... como é claro... fotografei (entre as 06:20 e as 07:10 (+-)... pena é que muitas delas tenham ficado desfocadas... devido sobretudo á falta de pilhas na máquina)


























Mais interessante ainda era o facto de, do lado Este, o céu estar praticamente limpo...

O satélite não engana...






Hoje, minima de 11,8ºC pelas 6:32

Neste momento 14,2ºC
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


Deixo também uma foto de Ontem, pelas 21:00


----------



## psm (2 Jun 2008 às 07:41)

Boas fotos Gilmet.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2008 às 08:05)

Gilmet disse:


> Mais interessante ainda era o facto de, do lado Este, o céu estar praticamente limpo...



Bom dia!
É verdade, por aqui o sol brilha cheio de força.
Mas há nuvens no horizonte oeste e sul.

A Tmin foi de 12,5ºC.


----------



## mocha (2 Jun 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia a todos, finalmente estamos emm junho e ealguem ta quase quase de férias , por aqui o sol brilha entra algumas nuvens, sigo com 19ºC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jun 2008 às 09:26)

Bom dia,
A minima desta noite foi de 14,6ºC.
O céu está limpo, a prometer um belo dia de sol...
Também já estava na altura...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jun 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia hoje a temperatura minima foi de 12.4ºC,o céu agora está limpo com nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jun 2008 às 09:47)

Boas,



Céu praticamente limpo aqui pela alentejo central. A temp. mínima foi de 10.1ºC.

Ontem: Máx 22,9ºC ; Mín. 10.2ºC



Registo hoje às 09.00h:

Temp. 17,0ºC
Humid. 66%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 11,5km/h NW




Parece que já ganhámos o Euro com tanta festa


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2008 às 10:29)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e um sol bem quentinho 

A mínima matinal foi de 15,3ºC e a pressão está em 1020hPa!


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2008 às 10:52)

O ceu enconta-se nublado
Temp minima: *15.5ºC*
Temp actual: *20.0ºC*
Humidade: *68%*
Pressao: *1023.7hPa*


----------



## diogo (2 Jun 2008 às 11:03)

Esta noite tive mínima de 10.7ºC

Já reparei que os sensores aumentam a temperatura uns 2ºC durante o dia naquele abrigo de madeira e nunca apanham sol...
Já não sei como fazer para eles terem a temperatura certa!

Agora: 21.1ºC , 60% HR , 1018.4 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento moderado


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jun 2008 às 11:26)

Mínimo Hoje:  11.4 ºC (06:22) 

Agora céu parcialmente nublado.

Até ao fim-de-semana as maximas vão subir progressivamente até passarem os 30ºC na sexta ou sábado.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2008 às 13:21)

Após uma manhã promissora o céu volta a ficar muito nublado! Isto está dificil...


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2008 às 13:31)

O ceu esta cada vez mais limpo, *23.4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2008 às 13:44)

Aqui estou com 19,6ºC e o céu está muuuito nublado... por cumulus...

O sol raramente espreita...


Ultima imagem de satélite






http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=zoom&xas=88&yas=380


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2008 às 13:59)

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,2ºC
Agora:
21ºC
43%HR
1019hpa


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2008 às 14:32)

Agora sim o céu aliviou e o sol desponta entre as já menos numerosas nuvens... Alguma sensação de calor fruto da quase total inexistência de vento


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2008 às 15:52)

Os cumulus estão de facto, a desaparecer...

A temperatura sobe e sobe... 21,2ºC no momento
O vento está moderado, passando frequentemente dos 15 km/h


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2008 às 17:35)

Boa tarde pessoal

Dia de sol aqui pelo Nordeste 
Neste momento o céu está quase limpo e faz-se sentir algum vento. 
Será que este tempo veio para ficar?


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2008 às 18:24)

Aqui a máxima foi de 22,6ºC
Agora vou com 21,5ºC, 59%HR, 1018hpa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2008 às 18:46)

Aqui uma máxima mais alta...... de *22,5ºC*

Neste momento tenho 20,1ºC
Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2008 às 19:47)

Registei de maxima *24.1ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo,
Temp: *20.4ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressao: *1021.9hPa*

Sera que no Sabado, iremos ter temperaturas agradaveis??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jun 2008 às 20:08)

Boas por aqui hoje o céu esteve com algumas nuvens,mas agora está a limpar,hoje a minha estação registou de máxima 26.9ºc será que este valor está correcto,agora sigo com 20.9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jun 2008 às 22:04)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado. 

Tmin - 17,6ºC

Tmax - 23ºC

Actual - 20,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2008 às 22:11)

Aqui... a temperatura já desce com mais lentidão... 15.9ºC no momento...

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 11,8ºC (06:32)
MÁXIMA: 22,5ºC (16:12)


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2008 às 22:13)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 10,7 ºC (04h57); Temperatura máxima - 21,0 ºC (17h22); Temperatura actual - 15,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2008 às 22:36)

A noite está agradavel e vou com 17,3ºC as noites tropicais estão ai a porta  mais meia duzia de dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2008 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui, os dias continuam iguais sol até a meio da manhã, depois aparece algumas nuvens e ao fim da tarde fica limpinho.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC

De referir, pelo 1º dia com ar de verão, a temperatura sobe até ao meio-dia, depois desce com a brisa de sudoeste e volta a subir em flecha a partir das 17 horas quando o vento roda para noroeste/norte, às 17 horas tinha uma temperatura de 19.4ºC e às 18h20m atingi a máxima com os 23.8ºC.

Muito parecido com a estação Faro/Aeroporto:


----------



## Turista (2 Jun 2008 às 23:23)

Boas a todos,
por aqui foi um dia com cheiro a verão! 

Sigo com uns agradáveis 18ºC / 1019.8 hPa. / 74% de humidade

Extremos:
Min - 16,2ºC
Max - 20,9ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## jose leça (2 Jun 2008 às 23:46)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 21,1ºC
Tmin: 13,6ºC

Actual: 15,9ºC com 79%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2008 às 00:09)

Por aqui 15,0ºC

Hmidade a 91%
Pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2008 às 00:32)

Tenho *18.0ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1022.1hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2008 às 08:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, mínima de *12,6ºC*
Durante a noite houve algum nevoeiro, mais concentrado na Serra... mas lá para as 06:00 tinha aqui algum...

Neste momento tenho 14,3ºC
Humidade a *91%*
Pressão a 1020 hPa

Pouco nevoeiro na Serra, cumulus a Oeste... e... Céu Limpo!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jun 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia.
Minima de 16,8ºC esta noite.
Parece que quer aquecer...
O dia amanheceu com o céu limpo, vento fraco, a prometer um belo dia de sol!!


----------



## Kraliv (3 Jun 2008 às 09:43)

Boas,


Manhã fresca, 9,9ºC...para um dia que promete ser um pouco mais quentinho (Prev. 26º/27º de máx.) do que ontem.


Registo 09.00h:

Temp. 19,1ºC
Humid. 62%
Pressão 1019hPa
Vento - -



Temperatura actual, 20,2ºC




SIM! Eu também abasteço do lado de lá da fronteira...


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jun 2008 às 10:15)

Máximo Ontem:  24.8 ºC (15:08) 
Mínimo Ontem:  11.4 ºC (06:22) 

Mínimo Hoje:  11.6 ºC (06:21)

Vem aí o Verão !!! 

Parece que vai ser um fim-de-semana em grande.

Por incrivel que pareça, amanhã vai festejar 2 meses de vida a máxima deste ano, 31,4ºC de 4/Abril


----------



## vitamos (3 Jun 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia:

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *15,3ºC*
Tmax *23,0ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de 14,4ºC. Pressão em 1023 hPa. Céu quase limpo!

Apenas uma nota:
O valor máximo de temperatura aconteceu ontem por volta das 14 horas! Esse foi o valor que considerei. Durante a tarde a estação teve um comportamento regular de descida gradual de temperatura! Ás 19 horas e isoladamente disparou para 25ºC valor que é absurdo e portanto falso! Vem aí dias complicados... sem radiation shield e sem abrigos muito bons já vi que os valores são grandemente afectados! Hoje vou desmanchar o meu abrigo e vou daqui a pouco elaborar um novo, usando um material diferente! Se resultar bem partilharei prontamente


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jun 2008 às 10:31)

Bom dia! Céu pouco nublado por aqui. Vento fraco

Tmin - 15,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2008 às 11:00)

Temp min: *15.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *22.9ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1019.5hPa*

Temp max ate ao momento: 23.1ºC


----------



## diogo (3 Jun 2008 às 11:23)

Hoje tive mínima de 12.0ºC
Ontem a máxima foi de 23.2ºC:hehe
Situação actual: 22.4ºC , 59% HR , 1018.7 hPa (Lidl) e 1020 hPa (Oregon), céu pouco nublado mas a ficar muito nublado a este , vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2008 às 12:48)

Aqui estou com 19,9ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h

Céu muito nublado... por cumulus e cirrus


----------



## vitamos (3 Jun 2008 às 12:49)

O sol continua a brilhar, e o céu apesar de não estar limpo apresenta muito pouca nebulosidade. Nos últimos minutos o vento fez-se sentir, mas nada de significativo. A sensação é mesmo de calor 

Vamos ver até onde subirá o mercúrio hoje...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jun 2008 às 13:03)

Boa tarde
Por ká o céu apresenta-se com alguns cirrus, vento quase que não há,e já vou com 25.9ºC está a ficar calor


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2008 às 13:15)

Boa tarde
Ao contrario do que se passa no resto do país, aqui pelo Nordeste o céu tem muitas nuvens. 
Segundo a estação mais proxima da minha localização(fil) estão 18.9ºC e quase não há vento


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2008 às 14:50)

20,7ºC e o céu parcialmente nublado por uns pequenos cumuls.

8,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.

Extremos de ontem: 8,9ºC / 19,4ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2008 às 14:55)

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,9ºC
Agora vou com 25,2ºC, 42%HR, 1019hpa vento inferior a 10km/h um dia magnifico de praia...  Céu a ficar mais nublado por nuvens altas e algumas médias mas muito distantes umas das outras


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jun 2008 às 15:40)

Aqui já está quentinho.

Já chegou aos *26,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2008 às 16:55)

Bem... aqui o vento não deixa a temperatura subir... vou com *20,3ºC*

Máxima de 21,8ºC...

Neste momento, vento a *20,8 km/h*...
Humidade da 62%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2008 às 17:22)

Registei de maxima *23.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *22.6ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Pressao: *1022.7hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2008 às 17:27)

Aqui anda num sobe e desce... tenho agora *19,9ºC* (num desce...)


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2008 às 18:16)

Acabou de cair aqui um aguaceiro que ainda deu para molhar o chão. Por agora 17,7ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2008 às 18:48)

18,7ºC e está novamente a chover.

Extremos de hoje: 8,5ºC / 22,1ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2008 às 19:17)

Aqui tive uma máxima de *25,6ºC* um belo dia hoje...
Neste momento ainda vou com 21,7ºC, 57%HR, 1018hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2008 às 19:25)

Por aqui, teima em brilhar o sol, só briha ao final da tarde, durante o dia céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 22.9ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2008 às 19:35)

Bem... por aqui a temperatura não subiu mais do que 21,8ºC registados pelas 16:35

Neste momento já desce... 19,3ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,6 km/h


----------



## Mago (3 Jun 2008 às 19:45)

Por aqui sigo com 20ºC 
1018hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jun 2008 às 20:36)

Boas

Por aqui hoje o céu apresentou-se com algumas nuvens(cirrus e cumulos), por agora está praticamente limpo e sigo co 21.9ºC

Temperatura máxima de hoje 3 de junho de 2008:28.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2008 às 20:45)

A temperatura esta a descer Razoavelmente bem!! 16,6ºC no momento...

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

Há pouco o vento chegou aos 23,4 km/h


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2008 às 21:04)

Olá
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi soalheiro, mas sempre acompanhado de algum vento que não deixou subir a temperatura.
A máxima hoje foi de 22,8ºC.

Agora estão 16,8ºC.


Embora o feno ainda esteja meio verde, já se começou a segar por aqui. O ano passado pegaram-lhe fogo no final de Maio, e o terreno ardeu quase por completo. 
Este ano o senhor(penso que seja o dono), "escaldado" resolveu jogar pelo seguro e está já a corta-lo


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2008 às 22:35)

Boas fotos!

Aqui, vou com 15,4ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,6ºC (04:53)
MÁXIMA: 21,8ºC (16:35)


----------



## Turista (3 Jun 2008 às 22:53)

Por aqui 17,2ºC tendo sido hoje um dia de pré-verão bastante solarengo até às 20h00.

Extremos:
Min - 15,8ºC
Máx - 20,3ºC

Abraços!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2008 às 23:51)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 24,4 ºC (17h16); Temperatura actual - 14,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.

*Moderada subida da temperatura máxima.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,7 ºC (dia 2); Temperatura máxima - 24,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Rog (4 Jun 2008 às 00:16)




----------



## Rog (4 Jun 2008 às 00:18)

Boa noite,
Hoje tive a máxima mais baixa de entre os membros do forum.. 16,1ºC
A mínima foi de 14,2ºC

Por agora céu nublado 
14,3ºC
93%HR
1026hpa


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2008 às 01:00)

Boa noite!

Bem Rog, foi um dia frio na Madeira.

Por aqui o vento sopra forte de NO.
A temperatura está nos 15,2ºC.


----------



## psm (4 Jun 2008 às 06:14)

AnDré disse:


> Olá
> Por aqui o dia de hoje foi soalheiro, mas sempre acompanhado de algum vento que não deixou subir a temperatura.
> A máxima hoje foi de 22,8ºC.
> 
> ...






Boas andré ,bem ainda existe em Odivelas campos verdes


Por aqui a esta hora céu limpo e para norte donde moro está o classico barrão(Céu nublado) na serra de sintra,vento moderado de NO,bem, é uma manhã normal de verão.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2008 às 08:09)

Bom dia!

Por aqui uma noite com pouco nevoeiro, mas com a Serra sempre tapadinha, o nosso tal Barrão...

A mínima foi de 13,8ºC

Neste momento tenho 15,2ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 9,3 km/h (esteve toda a madrugada a soprar fraco a moderado... tendo atingido os 19,3 km/h)


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia.
A minima desta noite foi outra vez de 16,8ºC
O céu está limpo, com um ventinho a soprar.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2008 às 11:49)

psm disse:


> Boas andré ,bem ainda existe em Odivelas campos verdes



Bom dia!
É, felizmente tenho a sorte de ainda ver coelhos e andorinhas da minha janela. E tendo em conta que moro mesmo na freguesia da cidade de Odivelas (2ª cidade com maior densidade populacional), é algo raro, se não mesmo único. Mas claro, esta paisagem já pertence a outra freguesia: Famões, que ainda tem alguns campos assim. Mas a sede da contrução é tanta que já se fala em urbanizações e tal... É uma zona praticamente plana, com uma boa vista e perto de tudo. Um verdadeiro diamante para os olhos de qualquer construtor.
O seu dono, velhote, lá vai resistindo à pressão. Mas não sei até quando... A idade não perdoa, e longe vão os dias em que ele apascentava neste mesmo terreno as suas mais de 100 ovelhas e as suas 30 vacas, bois e bezerros. Enfim...

Bem, mas vamos ao tempo

Por aqui esteve um ventania a noite toda.
Vento sempre moderado a forte e por vezes com rajadas, predominando de NO.
Apesar da sensação forte de frio, tive, até agora a minima mais alta do mês: 14,6ºC.
Por agora estão 19,5ºC.
O vento mantem-se moderado e por vezes forte.
O céu está nublado tanto por alguns cirrus a norte, como por alguns cumulos espalhados por todo o céu.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2008 às 11:58)

... Por aqui 18,1ºC

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1020 hPa

Uma ventania...... neste momento 12,2 km/h


Cumulus, cirrus e uma massa nebulosa... lisa... Em toda a faixa Oeste-Norte







Deixo também uma foto de ontem á noite...


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2008 às 12:13)

Aqui mínima de 14,7ºC...
Neste momento céu pouco nublado praticamente limpo e temperatura de 21,6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jun 2008 às 12:15)

Mínimo Hoje:  13.3 ºC (06:16) 

Minima mais alta do mês 

Mas desde o nascer do sol a temperatura tem sido em média de 0,5ºC a 1ºC mais baixa que ontem.


----------



## vitamos (4 Jun 2008 às 12:27)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14,4ºC*
Tmax *23,0ºC*

Hoje tive mínima matinal de *16,7ºC*.  A pressão em *1022hPa*. O céu está encoberto e  já cairam umas pingas 

*
ROG:* Ontem colocaste mal a minha mínima mas a culpa foi em parte minha... devia ter posto a mínima matinal a bold!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jun 2008 às 12:45)

Boa tarde! Dia de céu limpo aqui pela Lagoa e por quase toda a ilha de São Miguel até ao momento.

Tmin - 14,3ºC

Ontem:

Tmin - 15,2ºC

Tmax - 22,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2008 às 13:03)

Hey Gil, a última foto está muito artistica. As nuvens ficaram altamente!

Aqui vai a última imagem de satélite que retracta bem o Sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, e qual a sua dimensão meteorológica.
Uma autêntica barreira à nebulosidade.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2008 às 13:14)

Boas

Aqui, pelo extremo Nordeste, o céu está povoado por algumas nuvens e sopra uma leve brisa. Estão 20ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Jun 2008 às 13:56)

Muito boas fotos Gil 

Por aqui mantém-se o céu encoberto... um dia algo monótono e tristonho, nem carne nem peixe


----------



## BARROS (4 Jun 2008 às 14:11)

O mês de junho começou em recuperação de uma fraca massa de ar frio que atingiu a região aqui. Fraca no sudeste, porque no sul chegou até a nevar fraco...
...mas nesta madrugada choveu forte devido a presença de mais um ciclone extra-tropical no litoral, pelo jeito, junho será de chuvas acima da média, assim como foi maio. Agora tenho 17,9°...


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jun 2008 às 14:41)

AnDré disse:


> Hey Gil, a última foto está muito artistica. As nuvens ficaram altamente!
> 
> Aqui vai a última imagem de satélite que retracta bem o Sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, e qual a sua dimensão meteorológica.
> Uma autêntica barreira à nebulosidade.



Excelente imagem Gil!

E dando uma vista de olhos na página do INM/Humidade relativa, percebe-se que dum lado do sistema montanhoso Montejunto/Estrela a humidade relativa é superior a 60% chegando a 93% enquanto que do outro lado é inferior a 50%, estando 39% às 12h00 em Castelo Branco.

No distrito de Castelo Branco (Beira Baixa) é bem notável a distinção do clima húmido para seco nomeadamente a oeste para lá da Sertã e a Norte para lá do cimo da Serra da Estrela, isto é, lado oeste do distrito e lado norte da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jun 2008 às 15:17)

Agora por aqui céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2008 às 18:15)

Boa tarde!... Obrigado pessoal...

Aqui o vento tem vindo a aumentar...... tendo chegado aos *30,9 km/h* há pouco...

Neste momento 18,6ºC de temperatura...
Máxima de 20,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2008 às 19:10)

Tive agora o novo recorde de vento... de *34,9 km/h*

Temperatura nos 17,2 km/h


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2008 às 20:06)

Hoje, o dia teve praticamente com ceu limpo, e alguma sensaçao de frio, devido ao vento

Temp max: *21.7ºC* (a mais baixa deste mes)
Temp min: *16.9ºC*

Actualmente, temp: *18.5ºC*
Humidade: *63%*
Pressao: *1024.7hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jun 2008 às 20:30)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje o dia esteve praticamente limpo com algumas nuvens altas,o vento esteve moderado do quandrante norte,agora sigo com 20.5ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hojhe 4 de Junho de 2008:

Temperatura Minima:15.1ºC
Temperatura Máxima:27.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2008 às 21:30)

Por aqui a temperatura esta a descer bem!

Tenho 14,2ºC (não tarda, tenho uma nova mínima do dia)
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento... perto dos 15 km/h... tendo rajadas de 20-25 km/h

Uma foto... pouco depois da publicação do post...


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Jun 2008 às 21:36)

Após dois dias ausente devido a um PC INOP; 
*Por Guimarães:*

T min.................................14.5º
T máx................................20.2º

H min.................................55%
H máx................................84%

Pressão actual....................1021 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jun 2008 às 22:05)

Boa noite! Dia de céu limpo pela manhã que se tornou muito nublado pela tarde. Neste momento muitas nuvens e vento fraco.

Tmin - 14,3ºC

Tmax - 29,4ºC (Mas este valor não corresponde á verdade. Mesmo com o sensor dentro do abrigo de madeira tenho tido valores altos demais. Não sei o que faça!! Já comprei uma ventoinha a pilhas para circular o ar, contudo ela apenas funcionou alguns minutos.)


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2008 às 22:16)

Tenho 13,9ºC... estou a 0,1ºC de igualar a mínima do dia...

Vento a 17 km/h e wind chill a 9ºC...


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,8ºC (até agora...)
MÁXIMA: 20,1ºC (16:16)


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2008 às 22:54)

A máxima aqui foi de *23,7ºC*
Agora vou com *15,9ºC*, 68%HR, 1021hpa...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2008 às 23:32)

Já tenho uma nova mínima do dia... de *13,4ºC* até agora

Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
O vento acalmou...


Ultima imagem de satélite... das... 60:42...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2008 às 23:56)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,4 ºC (06h52); Temperatura máxima - 25,5 ºC (16h04); Temperatura actual - 12,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1020 hPa.

*Esta noite a temperatura está a descer em bom ritmo.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,7 ºC (dia 2); Temperatura máxima - *25,5* ºC (dia 4).


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2008 às 01:12)

Boa noite pessoal!

Hoje ao fim da tarde andei de volta dos sensores de temperatura. Espero ter resolvido o problema do sol ao fim da tarde.
Por estes dias tive alguns problemas, não derivados à rediação difusa, mas à própria radiação solar directa. Isto porque o sol está a pôr-se mais a ONO do que nunca, e a partir das 18h30 o sol dava directamente no abrigo do sensor. Ora, como os dias têm tido máximas relativamente baixas (a rondar os 20-22ºC), bastava  às 18:30, começar a dar o sol no sensor e obtinha de imediato a máxima do dia (sempre na casa dos 23ºC).
Ou seja, ou via a máxima antes das 18:30, ou entao já via algo influenciado. Daí ter omitido a temperatura em alguns dias.
Mas penso ter contornado a situação com os novos updates!

De qualquer maneira amnhã já vejo se funciona.
Para o dia de ontem não tenho máxima 

Por agora, sigo com 14,3ºC.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de N.
Humidade nos 71%.

O céu hoje às 21:15:


​


----------



## Turista (5 Jun 2008 às 01:28)

Olá a todos.
De momento sigo com 15,9ºC / 1022,3 hPa. / 70% de humidade.

Ontem foi um dia solarengo mas aqui pelo Cabo Carvoeiro bastante ventoso do quadrante norte (a bela nortada! )
Extremos:

Min - 15,7ºC
Max - 19,1ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2008 às 08:05)

Boa foto André! Aqui também se viam uns "farrapitos" com essa cor, mas nada de mais... 

Por ontem, a mínima ficou mesmo em 13,4ºC

Hoje, o vento foi mais calmo, durante a noite... e a mínima desceu aos* 12,9ºC*, pelas 04:54

Neste momento, temperatura nos 15,6ºC
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


Céu quase quase encoberto... e o topo da Serra não se vê...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 16,3ºC.
O céu está limpinho, mas o vento sopra moderado e fresquinho, o que dá uma sensação de fresquinho.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jun 2008 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14,6ºC *(23h40min)
Tmax *19,8ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *13,6ºC*. A pressão está em *1022hPa*. Céu encoberto e alguns chuviscos esporádicos.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jun 2008 às 09:45)

Boas,



Aqui por baixo, céu limpo...muito limpo mesmo  


Registos às 09.00H:

Temp.16,4ºC
Humid. 63%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 11,1km/h N




Ontem tive de Temp. Máx. 27,6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jun 2008 às 10:22)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu muito nublado 

Tmin - 20,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2008 às 10:40)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui, céu muito nublado e vento em geral fraco de norte.
Estou com 19,4ºC e 65% de humidade.

Hoje tive uma minima de 13,7ºC e humidade máxima de 76%.


----------



## diogo (5 Jun 2008 às 11:09)

Esta noite tive mínima de 11.9ºC
Ontem a máxima foi aos 23.0ºC

Agora: 19.8ºC , 67% HR , 1018.7 hPa , céu muito nublado e vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2008 às 13:32)

Por aqui tenho 19,4ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h

Já passaram nuvens negras... mas sem 1 pingo sequer...... agora, os cumulus preenchem o céu


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2008 às 14:32)

Por aqui o dia começou com um céu muito nublado, mas a nebulosidade têm vindo a diminuir.

19,9ºC e o céu parcialmente nublado.

12,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2008 às 14:37)

Boa tarde
Aqui pela Terra Fria o céu está nublado com boas abertas, o vento também se faz sentir com alguma intensidade. 
Segundo a estação do nosso colega fil estão 19.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2008 às 16:55)

Boa tarde!!

Por aqui o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se... e tive ha pouco um novo máximo para o dia de hoje de *28,8 km/h*

Neste momento tenho 20,8ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Vento a 14,7 km/h (passando frequentemente dos 20 km/h)


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2008 às 17:40)

Hoje, choveu de manha ate ate as 10h30min, e agora o ceu esta limpo

Temp min: *15.2ºC*
Temp max: *23.4ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *21.7ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1021.9hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2008 às 21:17)

Por aqui, máxima de 21,1ºC, pelas 17:14

Neste momento tenho 15,6ºC
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Vento fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2008 às 21:30)

Boa noite atodos

O céu por aqui ao longo do dia de hoje apresentou-se com algumas nuvens,a partir da tarde essas nuvens foram-se dissipando,o vento esteve moderado a forte do quadrante norte.

Extremos de hoje 5 de Junho de 2008:

Temperatura Minima:13.1ºC
Temperatura Máxima:26.8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jun 2008 às 22:02)

Boa noite! Dia quente com periodos de alguma neblusidade.

Tmin - 20,3ºC

Tmax - 25ºC

Actual - 22,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Jun 2008 às 22:12)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min................................13.8º
T máx...............................20.9º

H min................................49%
H máx...............................82%

Pressão actual...................1019 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2008 às 22:30)

Tenho 14,9ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Uma foto de há pouco... A serra nestes dias fica muito bonita...
Fiquei, mais de 15 minutos especado na janela á espera que um comboio passasse para dar mais efeito...... até que passou... 






(O comboio na foto é, uma UQE 2300 não renovada - 1 unidade de 4 carruagens)


HOJE: 

MÍNIMA: 12,9ºC (04:54)
MÁXIMA: 21,1ºC (17:14)


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2008 às 22:51)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (06h11); Temperatura máxima - 23,4 ºC (16h01); Temperatura actual - 15,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - *10,1 ºC* (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 25,5 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2008 às 23:07)

15,7ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 12,5ºC / 22,0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2008 às 23:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e o verão aproxima-se

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC

Actual: 19.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2008 às 23:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e o verão aproxima-se



Hoje Faro já chegou aos 28,1ºC
E que o calor comece a subir Portugal acima!

Por aqui, as boas abertas da tarde, e a ausencia temporaria do vento, ainda me deram uma máxima de 23,2ºC.

Por agora, o vento voltou e sopra moderado de Norte.
Estão 15,3ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jun 2008 às 00:05)

Boas,


Ficou assim a Quinta -Feira:

Tmin 10,3ºC

Tmáx 24,2ºC




Temp. actual 14,6ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jun 2008 às 01:42)

Por estas bandas, hoje  ainda não aqueceu já que a máxima não passou dos 20º e até chuviscou no início da manhã,
mas a noite já anuncia profundas mudanças:
Já não faz fresco (15.4º)
e o vento mudou, o cheiro é já outro (ligeira brisa de nordeste).
E o céu está limpo, coisa rara no ultimo mês.
Os 28º hoje do Algarve, em breve chegarão aqui...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Jun 2008 às 01:53)

Boa noite 

Dados do dia 6 de junho de 2008

Temp min 13.4 ºC
Temp max 20.5 ºC
Temp actual 14.8 ºC
Hr 86 %
Pressao 1017 hPa
Vento 22 Km\h Rajada max 24.1 Km\h

Ate amanha pessoal


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jun 2008 às 04:46)

Olá estão 15ºC vai estar calor para semana?


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2008 às 08:08)

joaodias2008 disse:


> Olá estão 15ºC vai estar calor para semana?



Sê Bem-vindo!! Para esta semana o calor é garantido, com uma subida das temperaturas... para a próxima semana as temperaturas continuarão a subir, pelo menos até dia 11...


Por aqui mínima mais alta do mês...... de 14,0ºC

Neste momento tenho 15,7ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

O IM prevê 27ºC para Lisboa, para hoje...

Hoje, ofícialmente, o ultimo dia de aulas!!!


----------



## mocha (6 Jun 2008 às 09:15)

bom dia a todos, desde ja votos de bom fim de semana e boa sorte para o jogo de amanhã , com direito a caracolada é claro.
por aqui ceu limpo, vento fraco e sigo já com 20ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jun 2008 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 16,7ºC
O dia hoje promete, em  termos de calor...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jun 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
O mto trabalho não me tem permitido passar por aqui, já tinha saudades disto . 
Por aqui ceu limpo com a temp. nos 19.3ºC,o dia promete.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 09:49)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra céu praticamente limpo! Hoje não tenho registos de temperaturas. O meu 3º abrigo contra a radiação  difusa voltou a ser um fiasco ( e neste ainda tinha empregue umas horitas de trabalho). Hoje vou voltar a mudar o sensor...

Enquanto não ficar satisfeito, não colocarei os dados no fórum, no sentido de os meus dados serem os mais fidedignos possíveis para a minha localização! 

*Gil:* Ora aí está uma foto que faz o verdadeiro 2 em 1  Muito bem


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jun 2008 às 10:04)

Boas,



Céu limpo aqui pelo alentejo central.


A temp.min 10,8ºC esta manhã.



Pelas 09.00H

Temp.19,1ºC
Humid. 66%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 2,1km/h NE



Temperatura actual 20,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2008 às 10:54)

Bom dia pessoal!

Céu limpo
Vento fraco
E um sol magnifico.

Que saudades de dias assim!

A temperatura está nos 23,0ºC e a subir!

E vem mesmo a calhar um dia assim, porque hoje: "*Eu vou!*"


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2008 às 11:03)

AnDré disse:


> E vem mesmo a calhar um dia assim, porque hoje: "*Eu vou!*"



A ver se então hoje não apanham nenhuma Amy Adega aos trambulhões   **



```
** http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=eHgcMvhAl5c
```


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2008 às 12:05)

Temp minima: *15.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp *24.7ºC*
Hum: *--%*
Pressao: *1022.7hPa*


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

Estou por Grândola deixo oqq dados de ontem e de hoje...ontem min.14,3 graus maxima 26,1graus... 
hoje minima de 13,0graus e actualmente ja bati a maxima de ontem e vou com 26,7 graus...


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 12:53)

Neste momento céu totalmente limpo e uma ligeira brisa que proporciona uma sensação bem agradável!


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2008 às 13:03)

20,2ºC e alguns pequenos cumulus.

Mínima de 12,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2008 às 13:07)

*27,2Graus* vento praticamente a zero...


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 13:22)

Talvez hoje alguns locais passem o máximo previsto! No alentejo registam-se já temperaturas na casa dos 26, 27 graus, em Setúbal o Miguel referiu 27 graus... Ora aí está Junho a começar "à GRANDE!"


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2008 às 13:27)

Vitamos!! Parabéns pela *1000ª* mensagem!!!


Aqui vou com 21,1ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 11,1 km/h (de manha chegou aos 20,1 km/h)

A Serra ainda apresenta muita neblusidade!!


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 13:39)

Gilmet disse:


> Vitamos!! Parabéns pela *1000ª* mensagem!!!



Obrigado Gil  

É sempre com prazer que dou  o meu modesto contributo a esta comunidade! 1000 mensagens, mil abraços a todos vocês camaradas meteoalucinoloucos!


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2008 às 13:46)




----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jun 2008 às 15:07)

Boa tarde! Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, com aguaceiros fracos ou chuviscos. Algumas ligeiras abertas pelo meio da manhã. Vento Fraco.

Tmin - 20,1ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2008 às 15:09)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui nevoeiro com chuva fraca.
8,1mm até ao momento.
16,9ºC
96%HR
1023hpa


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2008 às 15:19)

Por aqui, *21,9ºC*

Céu limpo... com excepção da Serra...... que tem algumas nuvens...


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2008 às 16:04)

vitamos disse:


> Talvez hoje alguns locais passem o máximo previsto! No alentejo registam-se já temperaturas na casa dos 26, 27 graus, em Setúbal o Miguel referiu 27 graus... Ora aí está Junho a começar "à GRANDE!"



Eu não estou em setubal mas sim em Grândola no Alentejo  neste momento tenho a maxima de *28,5graus* vento muito fraco e algumas nuvens pequenas.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2008 às 16:09)

Aqui, há pouco, um novo recorde de vento, para hoje... de 20,8 km/h...

Neste momento 23,5ºC


Algumas movimentações pelos céus...


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2008 às 16:20)

Máxima hoje em*Grândola*de*28,6graus*agora vou com 28,2 graus...


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 16:24)

miguel disse:


> Eu não estou em setubal mas sim em Grândola no Alentejo  neste momento tenho a maxima de *28,5graus* vento muito fraco e algumas nuvens pequenas.



Peço então desculpa  
Aqui por Coimbra reina o céu limpo! E tal como previsto o vento está mais intenso aí para baixo, aqui praticamente não sopra neste momento!

Aproveito para vos desejar um bom fim de semana, prolongado se for o caso!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2008 às 18:55)

Por aqui, máxima de 24,1ºC pelas 16:31
Vento máximo de *24,4 km/h* pelas 18:26

Neste momento 22,9ºC
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,8 km/h

O sol brilha, mas a Serra apresenta alguns farrapos de neblusidade


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2008 às 19:41)

Por aqui a máxima andou nos 25ºC e a temperatura manteve-se acima dos 24ºC até há uma hora atrás.




Gilmet disse:


> Algumas movimentações pelos céus...



Há duas semanas atrás bem próximo de ti é que tiveste aí movimentações espectaculares  
Dá uma olhadela nesta foto:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/TAP-Air-Portugal/Airbus-A310-304/1360613/L/
Mais fotos aqui:
http://www.linhadafrente.net/module...ic&t=12628&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120
http://www.linhadafrente.net/module...ic&t=12628&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=135


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2008 às 20:07)

21,7ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 12,0ºC / 24,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jun 2008 às 20:50)

Boas.

Hoje o céu apresentou-se praticamente limpo durante a manhã, á tarde houve alguma neblusidade.

Extremos de Hoje 6 de junho de 2008:

Temperatura Minima:12,9ºC
Temperatura Máxima.29.4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Jun 2008 às 21:23)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min............................14.2º
T máx...........................23.9º

H min............................41%
H máx...........................82%

Pressão actual................1018 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2008 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e a temperatura desceu em relação a ontem

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC

Não acredito dos 30ºC para amanhã para Faro segundo o IM, eu dou uma máxima de 27ºC, para hoje era 28ºC e nem 25ºC registou-se em Faro


----------



## Thomar (6 Jun 2008 às 22:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e a temperatura desceu em relação a ontem
> 
> Máxima: 25.0ºC
> mínima: 14.8ºC
> ...



Não sei qual foi a temperatura máxima hoje em Faro, mas aí a 20km de ti, em Tavira, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi +28,6ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jun 2008 às 22:45)

Ceu encoberto pela manhã com chuviscos e pouco nublado pela tarde

tmin . 20,1ºC

Tmax 24,9ºC
 precipitação - 2mm

actual - 22,3ºC


----------



## albertosantos (6 Jun 2008 às 22:57)

Boas, finalmente um dia de céu azul, muito sol e calor!!!!!!!!!!!
Temperatura máxima: 26cº
Parece que é para continuar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2008 às 22:59)

Vince disse:


> Há duas semanas atrás bem próximo de ti é que tiveste aí movimentações espectaculares
> Dá uma olhadela nesta foto:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/TAP-Air-Portugal/Airbus-A310-304/1360613/L/
> Mais fotos aqui:
> ...




Xiiii...... e eu na perfeita ignorância... Lindas fotos!


Por aqui tenho, neste momento, 15,6ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,0ºC (00:29)
MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC (16:31)


EDIT (23:24) - Mesmo agora...


----------



## Rog (7 Jun 2008 às 00:26)




----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jun 2008 às 03:14)

Hoje já deu para sair à rua descascado, sem ter medo do frio.
Com a máxima a rondar os 24º( a mais alta desde os tempos idos de Abril),
mas ainda com nortada moderada que ao final da tarde desapareceu.
Agora calmaria total e céu limpo.15,2º.
E amanhã(hoje), prossegue a já esperada subida das temperaturas.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2008 às 07:06)

*Extremos do dia 06.Junho*

Temp maxima: *26.4ºC*
Temp minima: *15.2ºC*


Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *19.7ºC*
Hum: *--%*
Pressao: *1021.9hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2008 às 09:12)

Rog disse:


>




*Rog*, peço desculpa por dizer isto, mas permite-me fazer uma correcção, talvez te tenhas enganado a consultar os dados do dia 6.


Máxima na Portela: *25,0 ºC*
Máxima em Queluz: *23,6 ºC*
(Máxima em Lisboa/Gago Coutinho): *26,7 ºC*
(Máxima em Moscavide): *29,1 ºC*


Os restantes parecem-me bem.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia!!

Por aqui, nova mínima mais alta do mês... com *14,3ºC*

Neste momento, tenho *22,6ºC*
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento fraco... a 3,6 km/h neste momento, mas por vezes aumenta... pelo que já chegou aos 18,0 km/h, esta manhã




E... uma coisa que já não via há algum tempo... já nem sei quando foi a ultima vez...... o céu está... LIMPO!


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

18,1ºC e céu com poucas nuvens.

9,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2008 às 12:41)

Com um ligeiro aumento do vento... a temperatura desceu aos 21,8ºC..... mas agora sobe de novo. Tenho 22,1ºC
Humidade a 68%


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2008 às 13:09)

Minima em Grândola de 14,7graus...neste momento estão *30,2graus* céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2008 às 13:24)

Bom dia pessoal!

Estou neste momento com 27,9ºC.
Já não tinha uma temperatura tão elevada a esta hora deste dia 25 de Abril!
O céu está limpo, limpo!
O vento é uma miragem. 

A temperatura minima hoje foi de 15,6ºC.


Quanto a extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 15,0ºC
Tmáx: 26,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2008 às 13:38)

Ola pessoal
Estou de novo na capital e por aqui céu está pouco muito pouco nublado e está algum vento. A temperatura ronda os 27ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2008 às 14:11)

*30,6 graus* a máxima em Grândola vai ser de 31 graus. vou daqui nada pasa setubal onde deve estar um pouco menos calor.Minima em Grândola de 14,7graus...neste momento estão *30,2graus* céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jose leça (7 Jun 2008 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

Mínima de 15,1ºC

Sigo com 24,2ºC e 34% HR.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2008 às 14:29)

Vince disse:


> A ver se então hoje não apanham nenhuma Amy Adega aos trambulhões   **
> 
> ```
> ** http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=eHgcMvhAl5c
> ```



Ah, é verdade...
Ontem felizmente não houve nenhuma Amy Adega...

Foram horas e horas a cantar, a saltar, num vai e vem de ondas e moches!
Nos offspring pensei que fosse morrer naquela louca multidão. Eu e os meus amigos estavamos mesmo no meio dos espanhois e italianos que iniciavam toda a sequência de empurrões para a frente e para trás, para a direita e para a esquerda. Foi a loucura. Latas de sardinhas aos saltos. De mãos no ar (não havia espaço suficiente para as baixar).
E claro, Linkin Park deram cabo de tudo! Estava mesmo lá à frente, feito jovem maluco!
http://www.musica.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=960151&div_id=3321

E no fim do dia: perdidas uma camisola e uma t-shirt, perdida também a voz que ainda está longe de estar a 100%, muito suor, uma grande dor de pernas e pés. Mas a euforia valeu por tudo!
Adorei!



Bem, mas voltando ao tempo, o vento começou agora a soprar de NO, e a temperatura está a baixar. 
28,1ºC agora.
A máxima foi de 28,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2008 às 14:37)

Por aqui... está estranhamente fresco...... O vento constante, chegando por vezes perto dos 20 km/h... não deixa a temperatura subir muito...

Ainda estou com *22,8ºC*...
Máxima de 22,9ºC hoje...

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h


EDIT: (14:59)... ai ai... este IM...

Previsão para Beja, para 2ª feira - Previsão para hoje, da altura da ondulação ao largo de Sines


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2008 às 14:59)

Interessantes, estas previsões.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2008 às 15:15)

Em pleno alentejo e a caminho de setubal o carro marca 33 graus...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2008 às 15:17)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima - 18,5 ºC; Temperatura actual - 31 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2008 às 16:09)

Mínima de *13,5 ºC* e máxima de *29,6 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *28,5 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2008 às 16:35)

Já em Casa em Setubal e a temperatura aqui é de 30,0ºC,29%HR,1015hpa e vento nulo... a máxima aqui foi de *30,3ºC* em Grândola 31ºC ou 32ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2008 às 16:36)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 22,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2008 às 17:25)

Por aqui 24,6ºC
A máxima foi, até agora, de *25,1ºC* pelas 16:30

Neste momenro humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 12,9 km/h

Começam a aparecer pequenos cirrus


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2008 às 17:26)

29,0ºC vai baixando lentamente...


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2008 às 17:33)

Gilmet disse:


> E... uma coisa que já não via há algum tempo... já nem sei quando foi a ultima vez...... o céu está... LIMPO!



É verdade, não só limpo mas límpido também.

*MODIS TERRA  11:25 UTC*




http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2008159/


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2008 às 18:24)

Ainda Bem!! E espero que assim se mantenha...

Por aqui, 24,2ºC e vento a 15,8 km/h


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2008 às 18:38)

Vou agora com 27,0ºC...

FORÇA PORTUGAAALLL!!!


----------



## diogo (7 Jun 2008 às 19:42)

Aproveitei este fim de semana prolongado pra vir cá abaixo à minha casinha de férias na Serra do Caldeirão, mesmo ao lado de Salir.
E não pude deixar de trazer a estação do Lidl
Se a máxima bater recorde nestes dias em Montelavar não posso alterar.
Está quente mas ventoso

Sempre a bombar os Kaiser Chiefs!

PORTUGAL 3 - 1 TURQUIA (e um golo já é demais)

Agora: 25.3ºC , 51% HR , 1015.5 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado
Máxima de 28.6ºC aqui no monte

Vamos preparar-nos para a vitória!


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2008 às 20:47)

Céu nublado e 20,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 9,5ºC / 23,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2008 às 21:48)

Por aqui 16,8ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,3ºC (07:02)
MÁXIMA: 25,1ºC (16:30)


Agora mesmo...


----------



## jose leça (7 Jun 2008 às 21:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 25,3ºC
Tmin:  15,2ºC

Actual: 21,8ºC e 45%HR


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Jun 2008 às 22:06)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min................................15.5º
T máx...............................24.4º

H min.................................32%
H máx................................61%

Pressão actual.....................1018 hPa


----------



## diogo (7 Jun 2008 às 22:13)

Noite tropical... Muito melhor do que lá em cima...
Sigo com 22.4ºC , 54% HR , 1015.3 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado
2-0


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2008 às 23:36)

Por aqui, 15,7ºC... a descer lentamente
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,1 km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2008 às 23:37)

diogo disse:


> Noite tropical... Muito melhor do que lá em cima...
> Sigo com 22.4ºC , 54% HR , 1015.3 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado
> 2-0



Ligaram o Caldeirão de noite só pode

Máxima: 24.5ºC
mínima: 16.9ºC

Por volta das 22 horas estavam 20.6ºC e agora subiu galopantemente para uns impressionantes 23.4ºC , em Faro regista-se também a subida


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2008 às 23:46)

Vou com 19,8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jun 2008 às 00:00)

Boa note pessoal,

A minima deste dia 7 foi de 20,5ºC.
HOje teve um calor durante o dia muito bom, com um belo dia de praia...

FORÇA PORTUGAL!!!


----------



## meteo (8 Jun 2008 às 00:09)

Faro, Portugal
     Conforme relatório de Faro, Portugal.  Domingo, 8 de Junho de 2008 *00:00* Local Time (Sábado, 23:00 GMT)

*Tempo bom   	 25°C
Tempo bom
Sensação de 25°C*

  Vento: 		de Norte a 16 km/h
  Ponto de orvalho: 		14°C
  Umidade: 		50%
  Visibilidade: 		10 quilu00F4metro
  Barômetro: 		1012,9 milibares

Índice UV
0
Mínimo


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2008 às 00:12)

meteo disse:


> Faro, Portugal
> Conforme relatório de Faro, Portugal.  Domingo, 8 de Junho de 2008 *00:00* Local Time (Sábado, 23:00 GMT)
> 
> *Tempo bom   	 25°C
> ...



sim, aqui ao lado em Olhão levo 24.2ºC e por volta das 22 horas estavam 20ºC em Faro


----------



## meteo (8 Jun 2008 às 00:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> sim, aqui ao lado em Olhão levo 24.2ºC e por volta das 22 horas estavam 20ºC em Faro



se continuar a subir assim vais ter a máxima do dia as 4 da manha


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 00:38)

Até eu já estou com calor...

Aqui lá vai descendo... 15,2ºC no momento...
Humidade a 87%

Vento a 6,8 km/h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (8 Jun 2008 às 00:42)

Dia 7 de Maio 

Temp max 26.3 ºC
Temp min 15.1 ºC
Temp Actual 17 ºC
HR 74 % 
Pressao 1015 hPa


Ate Amanha


----------



## Turista (8 Jun 2008 às 01:25)

Boas a todos.

Hoje por aqui foi um dia de veraneio, com a nortada caracteristica desta região nesta altura do ano.
Sigo de momento com 16,5ºC / 1017.4 hPa. / 88% de humidade.

Extremos (7 de Junho):
Min - 16,7ºC
Máx - 21,2ºC

PS - FORÇA PORTUGAL!!


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2008 às 09:52)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, vento fraco de Este e já uns agradáveis 23,5ºC.
A minima foi de 17,0ºC.

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin:15,6ºC
Tmáx: 28,6ºC.

Temperatura máxima ontem em Lisboa:
Gago Coutinho: 28,5ºC
Geofisico: 29,6ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2008 às 10:12)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca e 11,5ºC.

Mínima de 8,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jun 2008 às 10:26)

Bom dia

Agora o céu está limpo e vou com uns agradáveis 24.9ºC
O IM está a prever para hoje possibilidade de trovoadas no interior norte e centro .

Temperatura máxima de ontem:33.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2008 às 10:31)

_Extremos de ontem [07.Junho]_

Temp Max: *27.3ºC*
Temp Min: *17.2ºC*

Hoje, ceu limpo e calor
Temp minima: *18.8ºC*
Temp actual e maxima: *24.4ºC*
Humidade: *48%*
Pressao: *1020.1hPa*


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2008 às 10:37)

11,4ºC e a chuva parece já estar a parar, mas ainda deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2008 às 11:17)

11,2ºC e volta novamente a chover.


----------



## diogo (8 Jun 2008 às 11:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ligaram o Caldeirão de noite só pode
> 
> Máxima: 24.5ºC
> mínima: 16.9ºC
> ...



Podes crer, estavam 22.9ºC às 23:35h aqui! Fiquei impressionado
Mas depois começou a descer, a levantar o vento (que foi forte), e tive mínima de *18.9ºC*

Agora: 28.6ºC , 34% HR , 1015.1 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## diogo (8 Jun 2008 às 11:32)

Dan disse:


> 11,2ºC e volta novamente a chover.



Isto é uma situação degradantemente contrastante entra o Norte e o Sul do país...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 11:43)

Bom Dia!

Por aqui uma mínima mais baixa de *13,7ºC* pelas 06:45

Neste momento já vou com 23,3ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a *1014 hPa*

Vento a 14,4 km/h

Céu Limpo


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jun 2008 às 11:45)

Bom dia,

Aqui a minima foi de 20,9ºC!!!
Muito quentinho para a noite...

Hpje promete mais um dia de calor!!


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2008 às 12:17)

Por setubal tive mínima de *17,8ºC* a mais alta do ano...
Agora vou com 26,1ºC, 31%HR,1014hpa vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 12:19)

Ao contrário do que se passou ontem, e ainda assim com vento, a temperatura está a subir bastante. Tenho *24,3ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 48%


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2008 às 12:20)

Boas, por aqui, o forno foi bem quentinho durante a noite, levo a Máxima de noite 24.6ºC, a registar 1ª noite tropical em 2008 21.6ºC e agora sigo com 23.8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2008 às 12:23)

Ja registo *27.0ºC*
Hum: *45%*
Pressao: *1018.4hPa*


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2008 às 12:28)

Boa tarde
Aqui está um dia de Verão, céu limpo. vento fraco e uma temperatura bem agradavel.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2008 às 12:35)

Por agora já não chove, mas continua nublado e a temperatura mantém-se baixa, 11,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 13:18)

O vento está a aumentar... e tenho o máximo do dia... de *19,0 km/h*

Temperatura a descer... *23,8ºC* no momento
Humidade a subir... *55%*

Pressão a descer... *1013 hPa*


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2008 às 13:59)

Estou impressionado com tantos contrastes!!
Chuva em Bragança e temperaturas baixissimas: 9,2ºC ao meio-dia.
E aqui, na zona centro sul, um verdadeiro dia de verão.

Mas não é só isso que me impressiona.
Olho para as temperaturas minimas da região de Lisboa, e comparando estações que não distam mais de 20-30 quilometros em linha recta, e cuja altitude não varia assim tanto, e o que vejo:

Mira Sintra: 13,7ºC
Queluz: 14,6ºC
Moscavide: 15,6ºC
Oeiras: 16,9ºC
Arroja-Odivelas: 17,0ºC
Portela: 17,3ºC
Gago Coutinho: 17,8ºC
Geofisico: 18,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 14:30)

São valores bastante discrepantes e até intrigantes... tanta diferença... Eu juro que não meti a estação no frigorífico...

Por aqui continua praticamente na mesma... 24,4ºC
Humidade a 42%

Pressão a 1012 hPa...


----------



## Minho (8 Jun 2008 às 15:46)

Melgaço

Alguns aguaceiros muito fracos ao início da manhã.
A nortada fez a mínima cair para os 11.6ºC. Neste momento estão 22.4ºC

Quanto às trovoadas, com este ar frio junto ao solo, tenho sérias dúvidas que se desenvolvam durante a tarde, nem CAPE temos para isso. Está bem estável em termos de convecção a atmosfera esta tarde...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2008 às 15:56)

ESTREMOZ: Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado para noroeste e pouco nublado ou limpo para sudoeste; temperatura de 26,4 ºC (cerca de 2,5 ºC mais baixo que ontem).


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 16:12)

Por aqui a temperatura desce... tenho 23,5ºC no momento
A máxima até ao momento foi de *24,7ºC* pelas 12:38
A humidade chegou aos *38%* pelas 12:38 também

Destaque para um novo record de vento hoje, há poucos minutos, de *23,4 km/h*

Pressão a *1012 hPa* (que descida!)


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2008 às 16:15)

Aqui a máxima até ao momento foi de *28,8ºC*...agora sigo com 28,2ºC


----------



## rbsmr (8 Jun 2008 às 16:38)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp.: 26.6º
Pressão: 1012 hpa (curiosamente continua a manter a tendência de descida à 24 horas. Durante o dia de hoje tem mantido a tendência de descida, apesar da descida de temperatura - nestes dias costuma descer à medida que o calor aperta. Com a vinda da nortada costuma subir) Devo ter a estação avariada?!


----------



## vitamos (8 Jun 2008 às 18:11)

Bom dia!

Neste momento pela Guarda, de manhã por Vilar Formoso, onde chegou a chover. O vento está moderado e esteve hoje muito longe de um dia de calor...

Logo regresso a Coimbra!

Um resto de um bom fim de semana!


----------



## zemike (8 Jun 2008 às 18:13)

Boa Tarde a todos, depois de alguns dias com a estação offline devido a problemas no pc volta hoje a estar online.

Por agora aqui estão 28.8º com uma velocidade média do vento de 8.6 Km/h e máxima do dia 23.3 Km/h,
pressão a 1015 hpa e uma humidade de 19%

Abraço a todos

José Santos


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2008 às 18:32)

Resgistei de maxima *27.3ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo,
Temp: *25.3ºC*
Hum: *38%*
Pressao: *1017.3hPa*


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2008 às 18:41)

rbsmr disse:


> Devo ter a estação avariada?!



É verdade, a pressão tem vindo a descer ao longo de todo o dia. 
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html

A minha até chegou a prever chuva!

Bem, por aqui o céu limpo mantem-se e o vento sopra agora com bastante intensidade, vindo de NO. (Nortada, cá está ela em força!)






Hoje a máxima foi de 27,9ºC.


----------



## Levante (8 Jun 2008 às 19:19)

O contraste norte-sul é de facto impressionante...
O padrão climático estival já está instalado por terras algarvias, ontem foi o exemplo clássico: dia de brisa fraca de oeste, humido e agradavel ao fim da tarde (21º) e dps entra o vento norte com a temperatura a subir aos 25º à meia noite... efeito fohen no seu expoente máximo 
Minima de 21º, a mais alta da peninsula ibérica 
Hoje de de verão, sem a típica brisa sequer, 26º, está mais calor do que ontem à mesma hora...


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2008 às 19:31)

A máxima aqui foi de 28,8ºC
Agora estão 24,2ºC, 42%HR,1011hpa


----------



## rbsmr (8 Jun 2008 às 19:51)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp: 22.8ºC
Pressão: 1011 hpa (a marcar tendência para descida!)


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 20:06)

Neste momento tenho 21,4ºC
Humidade a 55%

Destaque para a Pressão, a *1011 hPa*

A serra começa a apresentar neblusidade... mas muito fraca e que facilmente se desfaz...


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,7ºC (06:45)
MÁXIMA: 24,7ºC (12:38)


----------



## jose leça (8 Jun 2008 às 20:28)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 24,6ºC
TMin:  17,1ºC

Actual: 22,9ºC e 32%HR


----------



## Levante (8 Jun 2008 às 20:36)

Cá está o vento norte, nao falha a esta hora, em 30m a subiu 3º, estão 28º neste momento. Mais quente que ontem


----------



## Fil (8 Jun 2008 às 20:38)

Boas. Mais um dia agradável de pré-verão, a máxima em minha casa ainda chegou aos 17,7ºC mas durante as horas centrais do dia andou entre os 10ºC e os 12ºC. A mínima foi de 8,5ºC. Choveu um pouco ao final da manhã, acumulando 1,3 mm no meu pluviómetro. Durante o dia ainda cheguei a ter uma rajada máxima de 34 Km/h.

Neste momento tenho 16,0ºC, 36% e 1019 hPa, o céu está com muitas nuvens e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.

Algumas fotos de hoje


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2008 às 20:52)

Máxima neste momento: 26.8ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC

Enganei-me a colocar a Máxima hoje: 27.4ºC
Vamos ver desce sigo com 26.0ºC e vamos ver se não sobe como aconteceu ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 21:04)

Que espectaculares Fotos Fil!!!

Por aqui 19,3ºC
Humidade a 61%

Agora mesmo...


----------



## psm (8 Jun 2008 às 21:24)

boa noite vim agora da assafora onde esteve bastante fresco, com vento moderado de NO céu limpo, mas com neblina, tipico de verão.

Em resposta ao André sobre a intrigante discrepancia dos valores de temperatura que existiram, é muito normal no verão existir essa diferença, e pode variar entre 2º a 8º dependente da posição da depressão termica ibérica e de entrada de ar frio em altitude, e também da componente do vento á mais variaveis só pus as mais elementares.

Um aparte: ver a imagem de satelite(vapor de agua no EUMESAT) para ver a entrada de ar frio em altura


----------



## meteo (8 Jun 2008 às 21:26)

aqui em P.Arcos levantou muito vento á tarde..mas de manha esteve muito calor.


----------



## Levante (8 Jun 2008 às 21:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Máxima neste momento: 26.8ºC
> mínima: 21.6ºC
> 
> Enganei-me a colocar a Máxima hoje: 27.4ºC
> Vamos ver desce sigo com 26.0ºC e vamos ver se não sobe como aconteceu ontem.



Não sobe amigo algarvio! O tempo é o mesmo, a diferença é q hoje o vento virou pra norte mais cedo q ontem, logo a subida deu-se mais cedo. E como era mais cedo, foi um pouco mais quente. Ontem a subida só se deu de noite, mas a descida foi lenta e pouco significativa como pudémos ver  Eu aponto pra uns 21º de minima hoje de novo! Ah e parece q vai entrar um suestezinho pra aquecer as águas


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2008 às 21:47)

psm disse:


> resposta ao André sobre a intrigante discrepancia dos valores de temperatura que existiram, é muito normal no verão existir essa diferença, e pode variar entre 2º a 8º dependente da posição da depressão termica ibérica e de entrada de ar frio em altitude, e também da componente do vento á mais variaveis só pus as mais elementares.



Tens razão psm, mas não deixa de ser curioso pelo seguinte:
Não me encontro a uma altitude elevada (140m, o que é isso?),mas é o suficiente para ver um pouco  do aeroporto, o Campo grande, Telheiras, Benfica, o Monsanto, a Amadora e ainda alguma coisa de Queluz. E é engraçado ter valores tão diferentes em localidades que eu vejo da minha janela e parecem estar tão próximas.

Mas que dizer do fantkboy, que está ali na serra uns quantos metros mais alto que eu, e vê desde desde Sintra à Moita, com escala nas praias da costa e na serra da Arrábida!


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Jun 2008 às 21:51)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.......................15.9º
T máx......................22.9º

H min.......................33%
H máx......................46%

Pressão actual...........1017 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2008 às 21:54)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,4 ºC (06h39); Temperatura máxima - 26,7 ºC (16h11); Temperatura actual - 17,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde, com vento moderado; descida de temperatura relativamente a ontem.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 29,1 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2008 às 21:58)

Bonitas fotos Fil 


Céu nublado e 15,1ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 8,2ºC / 18,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2008 às 22:15)

Bem Fil, o nordeste está tão verde, tão verde.
Bonito mesmo de se ver!

Bem, por aqui a temperatura hoje desceu mais depressa que ontem, mas já estagnou.
Aqui parou nos 19,8ºC e está dificil descer mais do que isso.
Entretanto o vento também acalmou significativamente.


----------



## psm (8 Jun 2008 às 22:21)

As temperaturas de queluz e mira sintra são prefeitamente normais as outras em Lisboa e arredores só tem a diferença de 1º
Vou dar um exemplo das diferenças.Sai de um um sitio bem fresco para outro bem mais ameno(estoril)e seco,e sem neblina.Aqui no estoril e arredores acontece muitas vezes este fenomono.

Há  no verão um promenor muito importante e que tem haver com esta escrita que estamos a ter. Quem vem de lisboa, e quer ir ao guincho(praiar), á de reparar numa "barra" no horizonte no sentido do pôr do sol(cascais), muitas das vezes essa barra tem pouca espessura,e faz um calor tremendo em cascais e arredores, mas quando se chega perto do farol da guia estamos meteorologicamente noutro mundo em relação á temperatura, mais baixa. Isto quer dizer que muitas das vezes é a altura em que  a inversão da temperatura estará, e muitas das vezes tem que se traçar uma linha de norte para sul (imaginária) para ver onde está o gradiente de temperatura de este para oeste.





ps:essa barra tem uma cor cinzenta (muita humidade barrão na serra)ou amarelada(pouca humidade)tem sempre a componente do vento de N ou NO.



Espectaculares fotos fil,que lindo é trásmontes.


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2008 às 22:22)

Vou ainda com 21,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jun 2008 às 22:29)

Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco

Tmin - 19,2ºC
Tmax - 22,5ºC

Actual - 20,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2008 às 22:33)

Por aqui sobe e desce... tenho 17,9ºC mas ainda há 1 minuto tinha 17,7ºC. Um minuto depois da postagem tenho 18,1ºC...
Humidade a 61%

Pressão a *1013 hPa*


----------



## Levante (8 Jun 2008 às 22:56)

O vento que começou inicialmente a soprar de noroeste já virou pra nordeste entretanto e a humidade continuou a descer... 36%. A temperatura ainda se mantém nos 25º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2008 às 22:59)

Sigo com *19,2 ºC*.
A temperatura mantém-se estável, devido aos ventos de Leste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2008 às 23:07)

Levante disse:


> O vento que começou inicialmente a soprar de noroeste já virou pra nordeste entretanto e a humidade continuou a descer... 36%. A temperatura ainda se mantém nos 25º



Esta temperatura que postaste é mesmo tua ou é em relação à estação Faro , é que eu tenho uma temperatura mais baixa tenho 23.7ºC , tu tens 25ºC, eu moro mais baixo que tu algo está mal


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2008 às 23:10)

*20,7ºC* 1014hpa e 39%HR


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2008 às 23:10)

Ainda regsito *22.3ºC*
Hum: *43%*
Pressao: *1018.0hPa*


----------



## Levante (8 Jun 2008 às 23:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta temperatura que postaste é mesmo tua ou é em relação à estação Faro , é que eu tenho uma temperatura mais baixa tenho 23.7ºC , tu tens 25ºC, eu moro mais baixo que tu algo está mal



Faro! não tenho ferramenta pra medir... sou apenas um curioso hehe


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jun 2008 às 23:42)

Boas,

O dia hoje esteve de verdadeiro Verão aqui por estes lados....as praias cheias...o sol a aquecer....com uma máxima de 29,6ºC...esteve-se muito bem

Por agora a temperatura está nos 22ºC e com uma pressão de 1011hpa (será que a estação avariou????para estar tão baixa....)


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2008 às 23:46)

Levante disse:


> Faro! não tenho ferramenta pra medir... sou apenas um curioso hehe



Eu também sigo Faro, para comparar valores com os meus, mas uma coisa é se sobe em Faro sobe em Olhão,a discrepância em relação à temperatura é pouca varia 1ºC mais ou menos para Faro, agora em termos de precipitação já a discrepância é maior

Tens que comprar um instrumento para medir nem que seja daquelas do LIDL  comprada em promoção como a minha 

Depois um diz que está 24ºC , o outro tem 23ºC


----------



## diogo (9 Jun 2008 às 00:00)

Aqui nos Covões tive máxima de 31.6ºC (12:35) - típico de um dia de verão na serra.
Fui a Quarteira à tarde, e o carro marcava lá... 23ºC

Agora: 20.6ºC , 39% HR , 1014.8 hPa , céu limpo , vento forte


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2008 às 00:00)

Por aqui a temperatura está a subir... e... *18,5ºC*
Humidade a descer... 50%
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## Turista (9 Jun 2008 às 00:51)

Mais um "windy day"... 
É o Verão no Cabo Carvoeiro 

Extremos (8 de Junho):

Min - 15,8ºC
Max - 19,7ºC

De momento estão 16,5ºC / 1016.1 hPa (tem vindo a descer desde ontem) / 78% de humidade.

Abraços!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Jun 2008 às 01:42)

Boas sigo com 19.7 ºC 

a minima foi de 17 ºC e a maxima de 25,7 ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2008 às 01:47)

E por aqui mais do mesmo.

Vento fraco a moderado de Este e a temperatura estagnada nos 19,4ºC.
A humidade está nos 43%.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jun 2008 às 02:21)

Por aqui,após um dia surprendentemente mais fresco que o previamente previsto e inclusivé, com uma incursão à praia completamente falhada,dada a nortada moderada e céu com  nuvens por vezes a encobrir o sol,com mais Nordeste que  Leste no geral, 
por aqui agora 18,4º e céu limpo.
Vento leste entre 10 a 15 km/h.
Por aqui, continua dificil para os amantes do calor.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia!

Hoje a minima foi um pouco mais baixa: *16,4ºC*.
E por agora o vento moderado de Este está a dificultar a subida da temperatura em relação ao dia de ontem.
Estão agora 21,5ºC. E sobe devagarinho.
Mas o céu volta a apresentar-se limpo e claro. Sem humidade há vista.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2008 às 10:23)

Tive uma minima alta *18.5ºC*

Ja registei *25.2ºC,* mas como esta um brisa fresca mais conhecida por nortada, fez baixar a tempª pos *25.0ºC*
A humidade e baixa *44%*, a pressao encontra-se nos *1020.8hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2008 às 10:31)

ESTREMOZ: Manhã muito fresca com temperatura a descer até aos 11,9 ºC. O vento moderado constitui o factor climatológico que vai marcando o dia.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2008 às 10:34)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, mínima de *15,3ºC* (mais baixa do que esperava, sinceramente...)
Neste momento sigo com 19,8ºC
Humidade a *47%*
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Vento fraquinho... a 2,8 km/h


Hoje, pelas 00:16


----------



## rbsmr (9 Jun 2008 às 10:52)

Bom dia1

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp.: 21.7ºC
HR: 29%
Pressão: 1015 hpa (a subir depois do dia curioso de ontem, com uma pressão baixa)


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2008 às 11:02)

Bom dia.

Hoje está bem mais quente que ontem por esta hora. 18,9ºC e o céu cada vez mais nublado.

Mínima de 9,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2008 às 11:49)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ: Manhã muito fresca com temperatura a descer até aos 11,9 ºC. O vento moderado constitui o factor climatológico que vai marcando o dia.
> 
> *Como irá evoluindo a nebulosidade ao longo do dia ?*



Com a depressão em altura formada no centro de Espanha é possível que alguma coisa se forme mas aparentemente não há grandes condições para coisas muito organizadas da o wind shear muito fraco assim como um CAPE quase inexistente...

Por Melgaço...

Mais uma mínima bem baixa de 11.3ºC

20.5ºC neste momento, e vento constante do quadrante N/NE.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2008 às 12:36)

Por aqui predomina o vento de Este, que não deixa a temperatura subir muito.
Estou com 23,6ºC.
Céu limpo.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2008 às 12:45)

Bom dia,
Minima desta noite: 19,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2008 às 13:30)

Por aqui, ainda 22,4ºC
Humidade a 41%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h (mas, costuma estar a 00)

No céu, aparecem as primeiras nuvens... EDIT pelas 14:32...


----------



## diogo (9 Jun 2008 às 14:33)

Tive uma noite fresquinha, 15.6ºC de mínima
Hoje continua o sol a brilhar, mas com vento e mais fresquinho
Até o sensor caiu com o vento que fez durante a noite. De manhã ele estava em cima de uma alfarroba 
Agora: 26.2ºC , 32% HR , 1014.5 hPa , céu quase limpo , vento moderado


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2008 às 15:11)

Boa tarde!

Comunico em modo "fim de semana prolongado" 

Por Coimbra céu pouco nublado e calor q.b. (ás 13h estavam 22,9ºC) A mínima matinal foi de *14,4ºC*! 

Abraços!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2008 às 15:52)

ESTREMOZ: Céu parcialmente nublado com vento moderado com rajadas de Nordeste. Alguma folhagem vai caindo com o vento ...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2008 às 15:55)

Bem...... e que vento...

... Já vou com 25,9ºC

Mas... o sol, esse já não é o que era...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2008 às 17:47)

Por aqui, uma máxima alta...... de *27,2ºC* pelas 16:53

De momento tenho 24,8ºC
Humidade a 44% (chegou aos 29% pelas 16:55)
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Vento a 19,8 km/h

Céu pouco nublado...


----------



## manchester (9 Jun 2008 às 18:04)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ: Céu parcialmente nublado com vento moderado com rajadas de Nordeste. Alguma folhagem vai caindo com o vento ...



Alguma folhagem....


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2008 às 18:18)

Tive mínima de 15,7ºC e a máxima foi de 26,5ºC
Agora sigo com 25,3ºC, 31%HR, 1015hpa o vento foi moderado todo o dia de Este e finalmente as nuvens vem de Este mas como se esperava não trazem nada...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2008 às 20:41)

Por aqui *21,2ºC*
Humidade a 55% (máximo do dia)
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Há pouco...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2008 às 20:47)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,9 ºC (06h49); Temperatura máxima - 22,6 ºC (17h32); Temperatura actual - 19,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

*Hoje o dia foi marcado pela presença do vento moderado, por vezes forte, e descida moderada da temperatura.*
ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 29,1 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2008 às 20:59)

Grande foto *Gil*!

Bem, por aqui e devido ao vento, a temperatura foi subindo devagar, devagarinho, mas ainda tive uma boa máxima: *26,8ºC*. Isto, sempre com vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Agora ao fim da tarde o vento rodou para Norte e ainda se mantem.
A temperatura está agora nos 21,0ºC.
O céu, que apresentou alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde, voltou a limpar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jun 2008 às 21:57)

Boa noite pessoal

Hoje o dia por aqui foi maracado pelo vento moderado de nordeste,com algumas nuvens durante a tarde.

Temperatura Máxima de Hoje 9 de Junho de 2008:28.8ºC

Abraços


----------



## diogo (9 Jun 2008 às 22:27)

Hoje tive máxima de 27.3ºC esperava mais
Pintei o sensor do Lidl de branco, só fiz borrada e da grossa... mas ainda trabalha
Adiante...Neste momento estão 19.9ºC , 32% HR , 1016.4 hPa , céu limpo (apesar de durante a tarde o céu ter apresentado algumas nebolusidade) , vento moderado. Aqui o vento levanta sempre à noite

Lá vou eu amanha pra cima outra vez


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Jun 2008 às 22:35)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..............................15.1º
T máx.............................26.0º

H min.............................32%
H máx............................64%

Pressão actual................1019 hPa



diogo disse:


> Pintei o sensor do Lidl de branco, só fiz borrada e da grossa...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jun 2008 às 22:39)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui inicio de manhã com céu muito nublado e alguns pingos. E resto do dia com céu pouco nublado.

Tmin - 16,9ºC

Tmax - 25,2ºC

Actual - 21,3ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2008 às 23:07)

Vou com 20,9ºC, 50%HR, 1017hpa vento fraco e 120 flexoes e não fica por aqui tenho de libertar a raiva de alguma maneira e esta é a mais saudável


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2008 às 23:12)

Por aqui 17,8ºC
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,3ºC (06:19)
MÁXIMA: 27,2ºC (16:53)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2008 às 23:32)

A temperatura não quer descer, tendo estagnado nos *18,6 ºC*.
A humidade está relativamente baixa e o vento está bastante calmo.


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2008 às 23:39)

*20,7ºC*,49%HR, 1017hpa e 300 flexoes


----------



## jose leça (9 Jun 2008 às 23:59)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 25,2ºC
Tmin:  17,2ºC


----------



## jose leça (10 Jun 2008 às 00:05)

Enganei-me na máxima de ontem: São 25,6ºC e não 25,2ºC. Foi da pressa de colocar os registos antes da meia-noite: Paranoias!

Sigo com 21,8ºC e 44%Hr. Espectáculo!


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2008 às 00:25)

miguel disse:


> e 300 flexoes




Bem, se eu começar hoje a fazer 1 flexão, amanhã 2, depois 3, etc
Daqui a um ano acho que te consigo apanhar miguel!

E por aqui a noite ora é tropical, ora deixa de ser.
Está há 1hora a variar entre 19,9ºC e 20,0ºC.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de Este.


----------



## Fil (10 Jun 2008 às 00:49)

Boas. Este mês vai mesmo fresco, máxima de 19,6ºC e mínima de 9,5ºC. Antes das 00h ainda chuviscou um pouco, mas sem chegar aos 0,1 mm. Neste momento tenho 13,8ºC, 53% e 1022 hPa e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Mago (10 Jun 2008 às 01:37)

boas noites
por aqui tenho 12,6ºC e pressao nos 1020hpa
céu limpo


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2008 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

18,5ºC e céu nublado. Ontem à tarde ainda chuviscou um pouco, talvez hoje chova um pouco mais.

Mínima de 11,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2008 às 10:38)

Bom Dia!!

Por aqui, nova mínima mais alta do Mês...... de *16,1ºC*
Neste momento tenho 21,2ºC
Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 3,2 km/h

Céu, novamente limpo...


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2008 às 11:26)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, se eu começar hoje a fazer 1 flexão, amanhã 2, depois 3, etc
> Daqui a um ano acho que te consigo apanhar miguel!





Bem a mínima aqui foi de *16,2ºC*

Agora céu limpinho e 23,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2008 às 12:01)

Extremos de ontem [09.Junho]

Temp minima: *18.5ºC*
Temp maxima: *27.9ºC*

Esteve o dia todo com sol e muito calor.... as camionetas iam carregadas de passageiros para irem para a praia


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2008 às 12:05)

Hoje, tive a 1ºnoite tropical com *20.3ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *26.7ºC*
Hum: *48%*
Pressao: *1018.7hPa*

Ate agora, a maxima foi de *27.8ºC*, mas levantou vento e fez descer a tempª


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2008 às 12:09)

Tenho 22,5ºC
Humidade a 44%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Começam a aparecer os primeiros cumulus
E estes apareceram repentinamente...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jun 2008 às 12:12)

Bom dia,
A minima desta noite foi de 19,4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2008 às 12:42)

Ja registo *28.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2008 às 13:53)

O céu já não está limpo e tal como ontem estão algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu...25,6ºC, 33%HR, 1017hpa, vento max. 17,6km/h


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jun 2008 às 14:47)

Máximo Ontem:  28.2 ºC (17:54) 
Mínimo Ontem:  13.6 ºC (06:07) 

Mínimo Hoje:  13.0 ºC (05:47) 

Céu geralmente limpo com a visita de algumas nuvens. O vento começou de NE pela manhã mas já começa a virar para NO. Mais que visto, mais uma nortada à tarde.

Nestes dias de céu limpo, aqui devem-se registar as maiores amplitudes térmicas no continente.

Extremos de máximas mensais 24,3ºC(d1) 32,1ºC(d7)

Extremos de mínimas mensais 11,4ºC(d2) 13,6ºC(d9)

Aqui mínimas tropicais só com máximas superiores a 35ºC, e nem sempre....


----------



## meteo (10 Jun 2008 às 14:55)

Guincho hoje de manha teve espantoso !


----------



## Minho (10 Jun 2008 às 16:13)

Em Melgaço nota-se algum desenvolvimento vertical sobre as serras mas falta alguma temperatura assim como o excesso de vento também está a inibir o desenvolvimento de Cbs.

Máxima de 27.6ºC

Neste momento 24ºC


----------



## rogers (10 Jun 2008 às 16:31)

Chuva um pouco intensa e rápida em Paços de Ferreira. 10min. e já passou 

Enquanto postava ouvi trovoada!!!!


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2008 às 16:32)

21,9ºC e o céu com muitos cumulus que já deixaram alguma precipitação.

Extremos de hoje: 11,7ºC / 23,2ºC


----------



## Stinger (10 Jun 2008 às 16:51)

Aqui em gondomar chegou umas nuvens com chuva e trovoada á mistura 

alez trovoadaa


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2008 às 16:52)

Esta a trovejar...
A temp maxima ate o momento foi de *29.2ºC*
Enquanto, isso, estao 28.6ºC e toveja


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2008 às 16:54)

Por aqui volta a chover.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jun 2008 às 17:21)

Por aqui tempo abafado com 27 graus vento 10 km /h NE , caem uns pingos ,vi alguns relâmpagos bastante perto  por volta das 16:45


----------



## martinus (10 Jun 2008 às 17:36)

Chove há cerca de 15 minutos, aguaceiro de fraca/média intensidade. Ouvi alguns trovões ao longe. 22,6 C. segundo o Weather Underground, mas devia estar significativamente mais antes do céu encobrir e começar a chover.


----------



## jose leça (10 Jun 2008 às 18:42)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma mínima de 19,3ºC, a mais alta deste ano, máxima de 26,9ºC.
Agora  céu muito nublado e tempo  de trovoada.
Sigo com 24,6ºC e 43%HR


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jun 2008 às 19:16)

Surpreendentemente, células  convectivas chegaram ao litoral norte.
Houve vários relâmpagos aqui no Aeroporto que se vislumbravam a Norte e ouviam-se os respectivos trovões.
Uns pingos de chuva e até "Mamatus" nos céus.
Não contava.
Agora regressa o sol e as nuvens vão dissipando-se.
Máxima por aqui de 25.9º.


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2008 às 19:18)

Aqui a máxima foi de *27,6ºC* algumas nuvens de tarde que tapava o sol por vezes...

Agora vou com 25,9ºC, 32%HR, 1015hpa


----------



## Minho (10 Jun 2008 às 19:20)

Aqui passou ao largo, pois as células formam-se no sistema Peneda-Gerês tendo -se deslocando-se posteriormente para SW afectando a região de Braga e Porto.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jun 2008 às 19:36)

Boas meteoloucos. Estou de regresso

Neste momento uma bonita célula passa pela cidade e a temperatura está nos 18,3ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jun 2008 às 19:58)

Boa tarde a todos! Por cá, dia de céu em geral pouco nublado, algo mais nublado por agora.

Tmin - 18,9ºC

Tmax - 24,3ºC

Actual - 22,3ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2008 às 20:04)

Temperatura a baixar muito lentamente e vou ainda com 25,6ºC, 33%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jun 2008 às 20:05)

Boa trade

Nesta zona hoje o tempo foi de sol durante a manhâ, a tarde começaram a aprarecer nuvens,pois o norte é que leva com elas e cá nada

Temperatura máxima de hoje 10 de Junho de 2008:29,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2008 às 20:17)

Boa tarde! Belas fotos Minho!

Por aqui, máxima de 27,3ºC
Neste momento, 23,1ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,4 km/h


Quanto ao céu... algumas nuvens para o lado do rio Tejo... maas por aqui, céu limpo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2008 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.5ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC


----------



## martinus (10 Jun 2008 às 20:31)

Em Braga, o máximo da intensidade da chuva e da trovoada foi às 19.00 horas. Um aguaceiro de média intensidade e uma meia dúzia de pancadas fortes, das que me fazem desligar a correr o sistema informático. Agora está o céu quase limpo e adivinha-se um pôr-do-sol soalheiro.


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2008 às 20:44)

Ainda tivemos um pouco de trovoada no final da tarde, mas agora as nuvens já estão em fase de dissipação.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2008 às 21:25)

Boas fotos Dan!!

Por aqui, o sol já se pôs, mas ainda estou tropical...
Tenho 20,2ºC de temperatura

Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Jun 2008 às 21:37)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.............................16.8º
T máx............................25.4º

H min............................37%
H máx...........................69%

Pressão actual...............1019 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2008 às 21:45)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,7 ºC (06h45); Temperatura máxima - 26,2 ºC (17h34); Temperatura actual - 21,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 29,1 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Sueste (10 Jun 2008 às 22:13)

Olá boa noite a todos,

Sou novo membro deste fabuloso forum que deu para ver que é ideal para mim como curioso pela meteorologia. O Administrador e seus colaboradores estão de parabens.

Sou natural da Fuzeta, que fica a uns 8Km da cidade de Olhão. Nasci em 1978 portanto,  façam as contas  
A minha vida profissional nada tem com esta área  mas estarei cá para dar a minha colaboração neste maravilhoso forum.

A esta hora na Fuzeta estão 21.3ºC, a descer.

Cumprimentos


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2008 às 22:32)

Estao *24.0ºC*...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2008 às 22:32)

Sê bem-vindo Sueste!! És o 1º membro da Fuzeta!

Por aqui, 19,6ºC
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,1ºC (03:47)
MÁXIMA: 27,3ºC (17:31)


----------



## fsl (10 Jun 2008 às 22:38)

Em Oeiras:

TEM MAX 27.6
TEM MIN  18.3
T actual   21.7


----------



## Turista (10 Jun 2008 às 22:52)

Por aqui mais um dia de verão com:
Min - 15,4ºC
Máx - 21,3ºC

Sigo com 18,4ºC / 77% de humidade / 1017,5 hPa.

Abraços!


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2008 às 22:56)

Temp Max: *20.3ºC*
Temp Min: *29.2ºC*
Temp actual: *23.8ºC*


----------



## Fil (10 Jun 2008 às 23:45)

Por aqui tenho 15,0ºC, a temperatura está estancada devido às muitas nuvens que cobrem o céu. A mínima foi de 11,1ºC e a máxima de 20,8ºC.

Bemvindo Sueste!


----------



## Sueste (10 Jun 2008 às 23:50)

Obrigado Fil e Gilmet pelas vossas saudações

Pela Vila da Fuzeta agora estão 20.2ºC, céu limpo.

Abraços e tenham uma excelente noite


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2008 às 23:56)

Por aqui, ainda 18,8ºC

Destaque para o vento, que tem vindo a aumentar... máximo de 19,8 km/h
Actualmente 9,3 km/h

Humidade a 55%


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jun 2008 às 05:18)

Bons dias:
-finalmente uma madrugada de Verão.
Quando já se escutam as primeiras sinfonias das aves cantadeiras neste lusco-fusco emergente, 
céu limpo,ausência de vento e temperatura ainda nuns simpáticos,quase tropicais, 18,9º .
Com uma mínima que não deverá afastar-se muito destes valores,talvez isto hoje possa vir a  estar quentito cá pela Invicta...


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jun 2008 às 07:57)

Mínimo Hoje:  13.8 ºC (06:19) 

Mínima mais alta do mês.

Espera-se uma máxima para aqui de aprox. 31ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 08:01)

Bom Dia!!

Esta madrugada foi marcada por algum nevoeiro, e por uma grande subida da humidade...

00:00 - 55%
03:00 - 69%
06:00 - 94%, tendo mesmo atingido os *95%* pelas 6:16

Quanto á temperatura mínima, foi mais baixinha..., de *14,1ºC* pelas 6:06
Neste momento tenho 16,8ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Vento quase inixestente e uns rastos de nevoeiro...


----------



## psm (11 Jun 2008 às 08:13)

bom dia 
enquanto em mira sintra havia nevoeiro,e á a norte da serra de sintra(assafora),aqui pelo estoril humidade relativa de 52% sol, vento inexistente.


ps: os dados de humidade relativa é de uma oregon scientific muito rudimentar,e dá temperaturas de meio grau em meio grau.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jun 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Extremos dos dois últimos dias:

dia 9 

Tmin *14,4ºC*
Tmax *26,8ºC*

dia 10

Tmin *16,1ºC*
Tmax *28,8ºC*


hoje manhã de céu limpo! A mínima foi atingida ás 3h com *17,8ºC*. A partir daí sempre a subir até aos 21ºC às 8h!  

O dia de hoje promete ser bem quente!


----------



## João Soares (11 Jun 2008 às 09:20)

Por aqui, avizinha-se muito calor..

Tive uma minima de *20.6ºC*
E por agora, tenho ceu limpo
Temp: *24.5ºC*
Hum: *49%*
Pressao: *1020.9hPa*


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2008 às 09:22)

Bom dia,
A minima desta noite foi de 19,5ºC.
O dia ontem foi um pouco mais fresco, dado o vento que se fazia sentir. De qualquer das formas, estava-se bem na praia!!

Hoje como não está tanto vento, o calor deve apertar!!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jun 2008 às 10:52)

Bom dia! Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco por cá.

Tmin de 19,8ºC. Tb vai ser um dia quente por aqui


----------



## João Soares (11 Jun 2008 às 11:36)

Que calor!
*27.5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 11:46)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Que calor!



Digo o mesmo... Já levo *25,2ºC*

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## vitamos (11 Jun 2008 às 11:52)

Muito calor, e tal como nos últimos dois dias a esta hora, começam a surgir os primeiros castelos de nuvens a este! No entanto parecem por enquanto "inofensivos"... e não deverão causar qualquer surpresa!


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2008 às 12:03)

Por falta de tempo, não fiz nos últimos dias as actualizações das cartas.


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2008 às 12:04)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado
17,7ºC
77%HR
1023hpa


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

Boas
Aqui tive a mínima mais alta do ano com *19,1ºC*

Neste momento já vou com *27,2ºC*, 35%HR, 1019hpa e vento praticamente nulo o que faz com que se sinta um tempo muitoo quente


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 12:50)

Já vou com *26,5ºC*

Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Alguns cumulus no céu...


----------



## storm (11 Jun 2008 às 13:54)

Sigo neste momento com 30.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 14:01)

Por aqui, o aparecimento do vento está a fazer baixar, e muito, a temperatura

Já tive *27,8ºC* mas agora tenho 25,9ºC

Humidade a subir... tenho 49%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2008 às 14:08)

Vou agora com *29,1ºC*, 30%HR, 1018hpa e destaque para o vento que é muito muito fraco e faz com que esteja um tempo mesmo muito abafado...


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2008 às 14:48)

O vento aumentou um pouco e atemperatura baixou um pouco e agora tenho 28,3ºC, 33%HR, 1018hpa...

FORÇAA PORTUGAAAAALLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vitamos (11 Jun 2008 às 15:14)

miguel disse:


> O vento aumentou um pouco e atemperatura baixou um pouco e agora tenho 28,3ºC, 33%HR, 1018hpa...
> 
> FORÇAA PORTUGAAAAALLLLL!!!!!!!!!



Por aqui algumas nuvens no céu, mas o sol esse continua a brindar a Briosa! 

Como disse à pouco ao GIL (eh pah gil desculpa lá tornar publica a nossa conversa  ) a minha previsão é que o tempo seco dure só até ás 17horas, a partir daí...
O calor prossegue mas está prevista a queda de aguaceiros, que serão de cerveja acima de concentrações de 500 pessoas em locais descampados ou abrigados de norte a sul do país! Condições favoráveis á ocorrência de foguetes!

Força Portugal!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 15:20)

Oh, não tem problema nenhum É uma bela previsão

Tenho 25,9ºC mas já tive 25,3ºC
Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 11,1 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jun 2008 às 16:07)

Aqui nova máxima do ano. *32,6ºC*

Mas pode não ficar por aqui....


----------



## mocha (11 Jun 2008 às 16:14)

boa tarde pessoal, vamos la ver se continuamos com a mesma sorte, 
o meu palpite será de 2-1 ganhamos nos claro 
vamos ao que interessa sigo com uns torridos 32ºC ceu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 16:59)

E o jogo começou...

Eu, por aqui, tenho 26,6ºC
Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento a 12,2 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2008 às 17:52)

Tem estado quentinho heinn  por aqui 25.8ºC máxima de 29.2ºC.

O primeiro castelo do ano por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 18:58)

Boa foto Mário!! Por aqui só se vem uns pequenos cumulus a Este...

E mais uma victória 


Neste momento 26,1ºC
Humidade a 43%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2008 às 18:59)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Dias ausentes, mas nem por isso ando de férias..
Agora as coisas estão a apertar, e as próximas semanas vão ser mesmo a doer!! 

Bem, diante...
Dias quentinhos por aqui.

Extremos de ontem, dia 10:
Tmin: *17,3ºC *
Tmáx: *28,4ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: *19,0ºC*
Tmáx: *30,5ºC* - máxima mais quente do ano. (A anterior máxima ainda datava do dia 25 de Abril )

Hoje, foi até ao momento, o dia mais quente do ano!


----------



## rbsmr (11 Jun 2008 às 19:05)

Lisboa (Telheiras)
Temp: 27.0ºC
Pressão: 1016 hpa
Hora: 19.04

Isto hoje está a tardar a baixar, hein! Amanhã promete ser mais quente.


----------



## João Soares (11 Jun 2008 às 19:14)

Hoje esteve mesmo muito calor *30.7ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp:*26.6ºC*
Hum:*51%*
Pressao:*1018.3hPa*


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jun 2008 às 19:52)

Max: 32,3ºC
Min: 21,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jun 2008 às 19:57)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje o céu apresentou-se com algumas nuvens durante a tarde,esteve foi muito calor

Temperatura máxima de hoje 11 de Junho de 2008:33ºC

E Viva portugal, que venham os quatos de final


----------



## diogo (11 Jun 2008 às 20:00)

Aqui em Montelavar tive *28.9ºC *de máxima... Empate com o dia 25/04!
Agora: 23.8ºC , 28% HR , 1017.2 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## jose leça (11 Jun 2008 às 21:01)

Boas

Bati pelo segundo dia consecutivo a mínima do ano, desta feita com 20ºC.

Quanto à máxima fiquei-me pelos 28,8ºC

Sigo com 24,4ºC e 44%HR, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 21:10)

Por aqui ainda estou tropical...... com 22,6ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento fraco... 2,5 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,1ºC (06:06)
MÁXIMA: 27,8ºC (13:38)

O céu, apenas apresentou cumulus desde cerca do meio dia até cerca das 16:00... pelo que agora está limpo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jun 2008 às 21:11)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado. 

Tmin - 19,8ºC
Tmax - 24.2ºC

Actual - 21,2ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2008 às 21:19)

Aqui a máxima foi de *29,4ºC*

Agora vou ainda com 24,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Jun 2008 às 21:24)

Ainda registo *25.4ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Jun 2008 às 21:43)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..............................18.0º
T máx.............................27.4º

H min.............................33%
H máx............................68%

Pressão actual................1020 hPa


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2008 às 22:13)

E eu aqui estou com 22,9ºC e já estável.
Ao pôr do sol, e com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de NO, a temperatura ainda se viu descer bem, mas agora com o parar do vento, o descer parou.

Será que é na próxima madrugada que registo a minha primeira noite tropical?


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2008 às 22:17)

Aqui ainda 24,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 22:22)

Aqui, mais fesquinho, mas ainda assim quente... Tenho *20,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2008 às 22:32)

Que bela noite 23,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2008 às 22:42)

miguel disse:


> Que bela noite



Agradável mesmo!

Aqui ora sobe para 23,0ºC, ora desce para 22,9ºC.
Está num verdadeiro ping-pong!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2008 às 22:49)

Desceu aos 20,6ºC e subiu aos 20,9ºC que é também a temperatura actual... Está uma bela noite para passear

Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Céu limpo e vento fraco...


----------



## diogo (11 Jun 2008 às 23:06)

Deixei de estar tropical há poucos minutos: *19.9ºC* neste momento - que noite espectacular, tal como o jogo de Portugal
Em Sintra via-se uma "cumulus castellanus" em formação (acho que é assim que se chama).


----------



## Turista (11 Jun 2008 às 23:26)

Boas a todos!
Por aqui hoje foi um dia bem quente (para este local é claro) pois houve quase ausência de vento.
A manhã foi de nevoeiro, mas quando "abriu" ficou tipo "estufa".

Extremos:
Min - 15,5ºC
Max - 23,2ºC

De momento 18,9ºC / 1019.1 hPa. / 79% de humidade.

Abraços!


----------



## João Soares (11 Jun 2008 às 23:40)

Que calor insuportável 
Tenho neste momento,
Temp exterior: *24.1ºC*
Temp interior: *25.8ºC* (nem com a janela aberta faz descer a tempª dento de casa)
Hum: *55%*
Pressao: *1019.3hPa*

PS: Ouvi dizer que este ano iremos ter temperaturas parecidas ao do ano de 2003. Será??


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2008 às 00:00)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,5 ºC (06h41); Temperatura máxima - 28,8 ºC (15h20); Temperatura actual - 20,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 29,1 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2008 às 00:34)

Por aqui, 00:30, a temperatura mantem-se nos 23 °C


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2008 às 00:49)

Por aqui 21.6ºC  bela noite.


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2008 às 00:52)




----------



## jose leça (12 Jun 2008 às 00:52)

Sigo com 22,7ºC e 56%HR, vento fraco de Leste e céu limpo.


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2008 às 00:53)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira 16,8ºC
79%HR
1024hpa
céu nublado


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jun 2008 às 02:19)

Por aqui, finalmente um dia com máxima digna de Verão ( 28,4º).
E a noite segue (quase) de ananazes (20.5º,céu limpo e sem vento).
Pena que esta visita veraneia tenha já fim anunciado.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jun 2008 às 08:25)

*Máximo Ontem:  32,6 ºC (15:48) *

A máxima de ontem foi também máxima do ano. Mas hoje este valor deve ser novamente ultrapassado.

*Mínimo Hoje:  17,0 ºC (05:33) *

Minima de hoje foi a mais alta do ano. O anterior record era de 9/ABR com 15,8ºC


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2008 às 08:51)

Por aqui também foi a noite mais quente do ano, segundo o MeteoOeiras.com a mínima foi de 21.4 °C e neste momento já estão 24.4 °C


----------



## vitamos (12 Jun 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *17,8ºC*
Tmax *29,3ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *19,1ºC * (ainda não foi desta que tive uma noite tropical. Céu limpo e 1021hPa de pressão!

Destaque para o vendaval que se registou entre as 4 e as 7 da manhã! Surpreendentemente forte e ainda provocou alguns estragos (ainda ouvi vidros a partir e muita coisa pelos ares)! Não sei se mais alguém por esta zona registou este acontecimento que a mim me supreendeu um pouco


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui vento moderado de NE durante toda a noite e que ainda se mantem.
No entanto, e apesar do vento, a Tmin foi a mais alta do ano: *21,1ºC*.
E foi assim a primeira noite tropical do ano!

Por agora, e apesar do vento, a temperatura sobe e sobe e está já nos 25ºC.
A humidade em 44%.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Jun 2008 às 10:27)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp: 25.0ºC
Pressão: 1017 hpa (estável ao longo das últimas horas)

Odeio o calor!!!


----------



## diogo (12 Jun 2008 às 10:41)

Esta noite tive mínima de 15.8ºC  Um pouco fresquinho
Mas agora já está calor outra vez: 26.4ºC , 22% HR , 1018 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco 

Hoje é o dia mais quente desta pequena vaga de calor


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 10:43)

Ora então muito bons dias!

Ainda não foi desta que tive uma noite tropical... A mínima foi de *17,4ºC* (ainda assim, foi a mais alta do ano, superando os 17,3ºC de Abril...)

Neste momento, já sigo com *25,0ºC*

Humidade a 45%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h

Céu limpo...


----------



## diogo (12 Jun 2008 às 10:45)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia pessoal!
> 
> 
> No entanto, e apesar do vento, a Tmin foi a mais alta do ano: *21,1ºC*.
> E foi assim a primeira noite tropical do ano!



Tive menos *5.3ºC* de mínima do que tu?
Mas menos 1.6ºC do que o Gil


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2008 às 10:50)

Bom dia,
por aqui a minima desta noite foi de 21,3ºC (TROPICAL)

Hoje às 09h o termómetro já marcava uns quentes 24,3ºC 
O dia promete aquecer MUITO MAIS!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2008 às 10:57)

diogo disse:


> Tive menos *5.3ºC* de mínima do que tu?
> Mas menos 1.6ºC do que o Gil



A amplitude ainda se torna maior à medida que caminhamos para a região este de Lisboa.
A Portela teve 22,3ºC de minima, ou seja, +6,5ºC que tu!

Por agora sigo com *26,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2008 às 11:24)

E para refrescar um pouco o ambiente, aqui vão umas imagens do grupo ocidental dos Açores:

Corvo:




Flores:




Precipitação no porto da ilha das Flores nas últimas horas:





E por aqui estou agora com *26,7ºC*.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jun 2008 às 11:26)

Bons dias:
-Por aqui, já 26.3º com este Leste a trazer o cheiro das giestas.
Se a rotação do vento para Noroeste se atrasar um pouco talvez isto hoje vá passar dos 30º.
Veremos.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jun 2008 às 11:37)

Registei a 3ºnoite tropical com *21.9ºC*

Por agora, ja registo *28.0ºC*, ceu limpo
Hum: *41%*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 11:51)

Por aqui a subida da temperatura tem vindo a estagnar, pelo que levo *25,6ºC*

Humidade a 44%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jun 2008 às 12:01)

Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 lisboa Monsanto dia 11-06-2008

O sol nasce às: 06:09
O sol põe-se às: 21:03
Nascer da Lua: 15:30
Pôr da Lua: 02:14
Porcentaje iluminado da lua 69%
Temp  26 C / UTC 17:58
Temp Min 18.5/ UTC 04:29
Temp Max 29,3c/UTC 14:48
Pressão-1018.1Hpa UTC 17:57
Intensidade do Vento FRACO-07.3 km/h UTC 18:25
Direção do Vento- NE 43 UTC 18:30
Rajada max-31,2/h UTC 21:51
Umidade Relativa-38 % UTC 17.38
Chuva Precipitação-0.0mm UTC 23:59
Temperatura da água do mar: 14 C
Altitude-110Metros 
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h Céu limpo
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 30ºC


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jun 2008 às 13:01)

Por aqui já cheguei aos *31,7ºC* Maos 1,0ºC que ontem à mesma hora.


Vento de NE


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 13:04)

Bem... isso aí na Moita hoje... vamos ver até onde chega...

Por aqui, 26,9ºC (ainda)

Humidade a 38%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento a 9,0 km/h


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 13:15)

Tive mínima de *20,5ºC*

Agora vou com 28,8ºC,30%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jun 2008 às 13:47)

Boa tarde! Manhã fresca por aqui com céu geralmente muito nublado, algumas nuvens a cobrirem as montanhas da ilha. Vento a começar a soprar com alguma intensidade.

Tmin - 19,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 14:06)

O vento aumentou mas ainda assima  temperatura continua a subir... e levo *27,7ºC* no momento

Humidade a 35%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento a 5,4 km/h


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 14:10)

*29,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2008 às 14:20)

Aqui em Odivelas, cheguei agora aos *30,0ºC*.

Às 12UTC algumas estações do IM já haviam superado a barreira dos 30ºC:
31,0ºC  - Alvalade
30,5ºC - Coruche
30,4ºC - Alcácer do Sal
30,3ºC - Castro Verde
30,0ºC - Setubal


Ainda referente às temperaturas minimas, hoje segundo os dados da *ogimet*, as três estações que registaram uma temperatura minima mais elevada foram:

1º Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 	22.7 °C
2º Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 	21.8 °C
3º Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 	21.5 °C


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 14:22)

*30,3ºC* igualada a máxima do ano...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jun 2008 às 14:47)

Fulminada a máxima do ano.

Sigo com uns "quentes" *33,4ºC* e a subir...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 15:08)

Por aqui, um aumento súbito do vento... tenho *24,8 km/h* mas tive há uns segundos *29,5 km/h*

A temperatura vem por aí a baixo... *26,4ºC* (ainda há 10 minutos tinha *28,5ºC*)


----------



## squidward (12 Jun 2008 às 15:17)

Tá calor 

já tenho saudades de uma bela trovoada de Verão


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2008 às 15:30)




----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2008 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu nublado
20,6ºC
70%HR
1022hpa

Tmin 13,9ºC
Tmax 21,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 15:45)

A temperatura já sobe de novo... tenho *28,8ºC*

Vento a 8,6 km/h


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 16:15)

Máxima de *31,3ºC* a mais alta do ano...Neste momento 30,6ºC, 26%HR, 1017hpa e vento máx. de 24,8kim/h (13:42)


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2008 às 16:31)

Boa tarde Tenho estado um pouco ausente devido aos exames

Por aqui o céu tem vindo a ficar mais nublado ao longo da tarde, neste momento estão 24ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2008 às 16:34)

Também aqui registei a máxima do ano: *31,5ºC* às 16:10.
Por agora 30,8ºC, vento em geral fraco de NE.

Curiosidade, a temperatura máxima ao sol foi: 38,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 16:52)

Por aqui a máxima não chegou aos 30ºC... foi de *29,8ºC* pelas 16:44

Neste momento 28,9ºC
Humidade a 36%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Vento a 14,7 km/h (se não houvesse vento, tinha, de certeza atintido os 30ºC)


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 17:30)

Ainda *30,2ºC* promete uma noite ainda mais quente que a ultima


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2008 às 17:36)

O céu esta a ficar muito nublado, vem aí trovoada já alguns trovões distantes


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2008 às 17:49)

Por aqui máxima de 29.3ºC e mínima de 20.7ºC neste momento 27.7ºC e algum vento.

Vem ai alguma frescura


----------



## vitamos (12 Jun 2008 às 17:50)

MSantos disse:


> O céu esta a ficar muito nublado, vem aí trovoada já alguns trovões distantes



E parece mesmo ser uma boa trovoada  





Estás com sorte


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2008 às 18:05)

É verdade, estou com sorte 

A trovoada seca continua., mas agora está mais proxima.
As nuvens têm uma bonita aparência.


----------



## Mago (12 Jun 2008 às 18:27)

céu limpo , 24,4ºC
 Viva o Verão!


----------



## diogo (12 Jun 2008 às 18:46)

Tal como o André, tive máxima de 31.5ºC

Agora: 27.8ºC , 20% HR , 1016 hPa , céu limpo e nada de trovoadas , vento fraco mas quase moderado


Já agora uma pergunta aos do fórum: *Os meus sensores estão protegidos, estão dentro de uma caixa de madeira pintada ligeiramente de branco, mas a caixa não tem tampa por baixo, só por cima. Colocando uma madeira por baixo obtêm-se melhores resultados quanto a temperaturas máximas?? (por causa da radiação difusa)*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 18:47)

Por aqui a temperatura está completamente estagnada entre os 28,8ºC e os *29,1ºC* que é a temperatura actual


E pronto... o Norte começa a Bombar... (Ultima imagem de satélite)







Bonita célula...


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 19:00)

Ainda tenho *29,8ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 19:01)

*30,1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2008 às 19:02)

Gilmet disse:


> Bonita célula...



Sem duvida parece-me que está a passar a oeste de Bragança.
Ainda à pouco ouvi mais um trovão 
Não caiu uma unica pinga da chuva, apesar do céu estar ameaçador. 
Parece-me que já se está a afastar, sem nunca se ter aproximado muito.


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2008 às 19:12)

MSantos disse:


> Sem duvida parece-me que está a passar a oeste de Bragança.



Parece que sim mas pode ser que haja mais.


----------



## Zoelae (12 Jun 2008 às 19:12)

MSantos disse:


> Sem duvida parece-me que está a passar a oeste de Bragança.
> Ainda à pouco ouvi mais um trovão
> Não caiu uma unica pinga da chuva, apesar do céu estar ameaçador.
> Parece-me que já se está a afastar, sem nunca se ter aproximado muito.



è interessante a formação dessa célula convectiva sobre o Nordeste Transmontano e Espanha adjacente. É das poucas que hoje se formou na Península...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 19:19)

E eu por aqui ainda vou com *28,8ºC*

Humidade a 34%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2008 às 19:20)

E finalmente começa a chover


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jun 2008 às 19:20)

Resumindo o dia de hoje

Máximo Hoje:  *33.7 ºC* (15:42) *(Máxima do ano)*
Mínimo Hoje:  *17.0 ºC* (05:33) *(Mínima mais alta do ano)*

Autêntico sufoco por estas bandas. Amanhã as temperaturas devem ficar perto destes valores com uma ligeira tendência de serem um pouco mais baixos.


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2008 às 19:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Autêntico sufoco por estas bandas.



Por aqui também. Ainda não estamos habituados e hoje chegou até a ser desgradável. Embora por aqui a partir do meio da tarde tenha aparecido um pouco de vento que suavizou um pouco as coisas. 







Gilmet disse:


>



É uma trovoada potente, quase só descargas negativas.
78 negativas e 4 positivas.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2008 às 19:34)

AÇORES (Grupos Ocidental e Central): Possível agravamento das condições meteorológicas para o final da tarde (alerta do IM para precipitação pontualmente forte e trovoadas).

WEBCAM`S


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 19:46)

Aqui, ainda *27,6ºC*

Humidade a 37%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 9,3 km/h

Uma foto, de uma nuvem alta, que esta tarde passou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2008 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, e dia quente de manhã, à tarde refrescou.

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC

Ainda deve bater a mínima


----------



## Sueste (12 Jun 2008 às 20:50)

Olá boa tarde 

A esta hora estou com 24.4C.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (12 Jun 2008 às 21:10)

Boa Noite 

Dia 13 de Junho de 2008

Temp min 22 ºC
Temp max 29.7 ºC
Temp actual 23.2 ºC
Pressao 1019.9 hPA
Humidade Relativa 45% 
Vento medio 40 Km\h Rajada max 54.8 Km\h

Ate amanha


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jun 2008 às 21:11)

Boa noite! 

Dia de Céu muito nublado com vento moderado.

Tmin - 19,8ºC
Tmax - 24,5ºC

Tactual - 21,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 21:13)

Por aqui, ainda *23,3ºC*, se bem que após o por do sol (20:58) tenha vindo a descer muito rápido.... Ás* 21:00* ainda tinha *24,3ºC*

Humidade a 45%, neste momento (mínimo de 30%)
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Jun 2008 às 21:18)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..............................19.2º
T máx.............................27.2º

H min...............................33%
H máx..............................51%

Pressão actual...................1019 hPa


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 21:36)

Vou agora com 25,4ºC


----------



## jose leça (12 Jun 2008 às 21:43)

Boa noite:

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 28,4ºC
Tmin:  21,3ºC (mínima mais alta do ano pelo 3º dia consecutivo)

Actual: 22,6ºC com 50%HR, céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jun 2008 às 21:54)

Boa noite 

O dia de hoje por aqui foi um dia de calor com muito sol, vento fraco do quadrante leste,agora sigo com uns agradáveis 25,6ºC

Temperatura máxima de hoje 12 de Junho de 2008:33,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2008 às 22:33)

Sigo com a mínima do dia: 22.1ºC .


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 22:34)

24,3ºC


----------



## Sueste (12 Jun 2008 às 22:48)

Estou com 22.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 22:52)

E eu estou com *21,6ºC* Não quero ter uma noite tropical...


----------



## diogo (12 Jun 2008 às 22:57)

Ainda estou tropical! 20.4ºC , 30% HR , 1017 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2008 às 23:01)

Meia hora depois só baixou 0,2ºC  24,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2008 às 23:31)

Aqui, 39 minutos depois só baixou 0,5ºC... pelo que tenho *21,1ºC*

Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,4ºC (03:32)
MÁXIMA: 29,8ºC (16:44)


----------



## João Soares (12 Jun 2008 às 23:45)

*24.6ºC*

Max: *30.2ºC*
Min: *21.9ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2008 às 23:48)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,1 ºC (06h28); Temperatura máxima - 29,4 ºC (16h30); Temperatura actual - 21,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - *29,4 ºC* (dia 12).


----------



## Turista (13 Jun 2008 às 00:21)

Boas, 
hoje (dia 12) muito sol com algum vento à mistura.

Extremos:
Min - 22,7ºC
Max - 17,2ºC

De momento, 18,8ºC / 1016,7 hPa. / 71% de humidade.

Abraços!


----------



## jose leça (13 Jun 2008 às 00:23)

Não ides para as Bahamas!. Venham para aqui! Três noites tropicais. Maravilha para aliviar o stress
Sigo com 21,7ºC e 61%HR, provavelmente a caminho da quarta noite tropical 

Viva os Trópicos


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2008 às 00:23)




----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2008 às 00:24)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 16,7ºC
78%HR
1023hpa


----------



## jose leça (13 Jun 2008 às 00:39)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui 16,7ºC
> 78%HR
> 1023hpa




Rog, não faças como o Scolari!. Fica por cá que fazes falta. 
Bom trabalho!


----------



## belem (13 Jun 2008 às 02:13)

Nas zonas mais quentes dos vales do Tejo, Douro e Guadiana devem ter feito uns bons valores.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jun 2008 às 03:02)

Por aqui a máxima hoje prometia.
Mas como a nortada
ainda assim mais fraca que moderada,
 veio pontual,
é o habitual,
a máxima foi mesmo por volta do meio-dia,
e assim sendo , os trintas celsius,
não foram sequer atingidos.(máx. 28.4º).
E se não foi hoje , não o será nos próximos dias.
Seguramente...


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 07:12)

Bom dia! Bom dia!
Grande noite de Santo António!
Cheguei agora a casa já com muito sol.

A noite foi magnifica e nem o tempo falhou. De Alfama à Graça, da Sé ao Castelo, a temperatura esteve sempre alta, e vento nem senti-lo. Só mesmo o cheio a sardinha assada que vem agora entranhado na roupa

Por aqui hoje tive uma minima de *19,5ºC*, sendo que agora estão 19,7ºC e a subir.

Foto do pôr-da-lua (mancha vermelha quarto minguante) do miradouro da Graça:


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 07:17)

diogo disse:


> Já agora uma pergunta aos do fórum: *Os meus sensores estão protegidos, estão dentro de uma caixa de madeira pintada ligeiramente de branco, mas a caixa não tem tampa por baixo, só por cima. Colocando uma madeira por baixo obtêm-se melhores resultados quanto a temperaturas máximas?? (por causa da radiação difusa)*



Acho que isso depende do solo que está por baixo da caixa.
É um solo claro que reflicta muita luz? Tipo calçada ou assim?

O problema de pores uma tampa por baixo é que pode alterar as tuas minimas, uma vez que o sensor fica totalmente protegido, evitando a circulação de ar...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 08:07)

Bom dia! Excelente foto André!! (isso foi a que horas?? 04:00? é que aqui, ás 00:00 de hoje, a lua ainda estáva muito alta...)

Por cá, uma mínima de 16,9ºC pelas 06:42
Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC

Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento fraquinho... e céu limpo...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 10:26)

Apesar da mínima ter sido mais baixinha, a temperatura sobe agora, a olhos vistos... e já levo *25,9ºC*

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,1 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jun 2008 às 10:51)

Bom dia! Por cá, dia de céu encoberto, com alguns chuviscos ou chuva fraca.
Vento de sul com alguma intensidade.

Ás 8h30 estava aqui 20,4ºC. Hoje não deu para ver a minima.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2008 às 11:23)

Bom dia

por ká o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas,e já estão 28ºC.
Mas finalmente vem ai uns  dias mais fresquinhos


----------



## vitamos (13 Jun 2008 às 11:42)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *19,1ºC*
Tmax *28,7ºC*

A máxima de ontem faz-me sentir mais tranquilo com a radiação difusa, pelo que acho que a nova localuização do sensor (a 3ª localização do ano), é a mais adequada.

Hoje dia de céu limpo e calor, mas um ventinho que de vez em quando sopra diminui a sensação de calor. Não tenho registo de mínima uma vez que uma qualquer loucura (possível interferência com o sensor) atirou a mínima para os 13,1ºC às 0h15m (obviamente falso). Não é a primeira vez que estas situações acontecem... parece-me que é mesmo o problema de outros possíveis sinais próximos interferirem...
Apenas para dar uma ideia tinha por volta das 2h, 16,8ºC pelo que a mínima deve ter andado por essas bandas ou um pouco menos


----------



## diogo (13 Jun 2008 às 11:57)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que isso depende do solo que está por baixo da caixa.
> É um solo claro que reflicta muita luz? Tipo calçada ou assim?
> 
> O problema de pores uma tampa por baixo é que pode alterar as tuas minimas, uma vez que o sensor fica totalmente protegido, evitando a circulação de ar...



Tenho a caixa a cerca de 2.5 m do solo, que é difícil de caracterizar, pois a ripa que segura a caixa está enterrada num vaso gigante de barro com areia até acima, em cima de um muro de cimento! Que engenhoca
Mas já pus a tampa por baixo, e acho que a mínima não se alterou muito: 14.6ºC esta noite Quase menos 5ºC que tu... Ai estes microclimas!

Agora: 27.2ºC , 32% HR , 1016 hPa , céu limpo com um cirro , vento fraco a moderado


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 12:23)

Mínima quase tropical *19,6ºC*

Agora vou já com *29,8ºC* mais calor que ontem!! 28%HR, 1017hpa, vento máx: 10,1km/h (12:20)


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 12:32)

Após uma descida repentina da Temperatura, até aos 25,3ºC e uma subida da humidade a até aos 55%, eis que já está a normalizar...

Neste momento *26,9ºC*
Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 1,4 km/h


Interessante, esta "barreira" que a terra faz ás nuvens, no litoral


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 12:32)

diogo disse:


> Tenho a caixa a cerca de 2.5 m do solo, que é difícil de caracterizar, pois a ripa que segura a caixa está enterrada num vaso gigante de barro com areia até acima, em cima de um muro de cimento! Que engenhoca
> Mas já pus a tampa por baixo, e acho que a mínima não se alterou muito: 14.6ºC esta noite Quase menos 5ºC que tu... Ai estes microclimas!
> 
> Agora: 27.2ºC , 32% HR , 1016 hPa , céu limpo com um cirro , vento fraco a moderado



Ah!

Então o abrigo parece ser arejado!
É verdade, estes microclimas... Mas basta passar ali para Montemor/Caneças e o clima muda completamente. Torna-se logo mais humido e fresco durante a noite. Aqui e em Odivelas é mais estufa, quase como Lisboa. E como o vento tem estado de NE/E a minima nunca desce muito.
Andei toda a noite de t-shirt e nunca senti frio. Nem mesmo de manhã à vinda para casa. Uma noite óptima.

Tal como o dia. Não sei o que se passa, pensava que hoje não ia aquecer tanto, mas acordei agora, e estão *31,1ºC*. (ontem a máxima foi de 31,5ºC e foi às 16h e tal...)


----------



## squidward (13 Jun 2008 às 12:39)

por aqui já vou com 29.8ºC 

a mínima foi de 17.4ºC


----------



## meteo (13 Jun 2008 às 13:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Após uma descida repentina da Temperatura, até aos 25,3ºC e uma subida da humidade a até aos 55%, eis que já está a normalizar...
> 
> Neste momento *26,9ºC*
> Humidade a 49%
> ...



tive no Guincho e ao longe via-se perfeitamente essa camada de nuvens,e parecia bem denso


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2008 às 13:05)

não sei o ke se passa mas ja estão 33,3ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 13:09)

*30,7ºC*, 27%HR, 1017hpa, 3,6km/h


----------



## Sueste (13 Jun 2008 às 13:54)

Boa tarde!

Por cá estão 26.5ºC. Atingi a minha máxima de 31.8 de manhã e minima de 19.9ºC, a mais baixa das minimas comparando com as mais proximas aqui da zona. Será que há algum problema com o sensor?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 14:03)

Por aqui, 26,5ºC e vento a 8,6 km/h

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2008 às 14:11)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 21,8ºC (mais uma noite tropical!!!)
O dia hoje continua bem quente...

Por volta das 10h da manhâ, o aspecto numa das praias aqui do concelho (praia de Vale de Centeanes) era o seguinte:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2008 às 14:15)

Por ká a máxima do ano já foi ultrapassadaestão 33.8ºC e que a máxima deste ano foi de 33.4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jun 2008 às 14:19)

Sueste disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Por cá estão 26.5ºC. Atingi a minha máxima de 31.8 de manhã e minima de 19.9ºC, a mais baixa das minimas comparando com as mais proximas aqui da zona. Será que há algum problema com o sensor?



Boas:

Quanto à mínima é perfeitamente possível dependendo da tua localização específica. As mínimas no Algarve andaram por volta dos 20ºC

Agora quanto à máxima acho estranho ter subido tão alto de manhã e agora estares na casa dos 26... Tens a certeza que o sol não bate no sensor de manhã? 

Por Coimbra nesta altura algumas nuvens altas e uma espécie de "névoa" que se levanta do rio. A sensação de calor aumentou notoriamente na última hora


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 14:22)

*32,0ºC*  nova máxima do ano   devo ir aos 33ºC


----------



## diogo (13 Jun 2008 às 14:32)

AnDré disse:


> Ah!
> 
> Então o abrigo parece ser arejado!
> É verdade, estes microclimas... Mas basta passar ali para Montemor/Caneças e o clima muda completamente. Torna-se logo mais humido e fresco durante a noite. Aqui e em Odivelas é mais estufa, quase como Lisboa. E como o vento tem estado de NE/E a minima nunca desce muito.
> ...



A tampa está a portar-se bem! Eu tenho como referência da temperatura certa um termómetro de espetar na carne assada e o sensor da Oregon só está a diferir por 0.1ºC do termómetro enquanto que ontem diferia por 0.4/0.5ºC... O do Lidl é um exagero, de dia marca sempre 1.5ºC a mais do que o Oregon! Por isso sempre que me refiro a temperaturas, são as mesmas marcadas pelo Oregon Posso dizer que aqui o clima é um pouco de extremos!

Por exemplo: Agora:
LIDL- 30.2ºC , 20% HR , 1015.2 hPa 
OREGON- 28.7ºC , 28% HR , 1016 hPa
...céu pouco nublado (por cirrus ou altocirrus ou algo do género) e vento fraco


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2008 às 14:36)

ta um calor insuportavel, mas parece que não vai passar de hoje :

Vem aí a chuva

O bom tempo e o calor que se têm feito sentir nos últimos tempos têm os dias contados. Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), esta sexta-feira o dia ainda será seco, mas durante a tarde o tempo começa a piorar. O IM prevê para o final do dia, aumento de nebulosidade e uma pequena descida das temperaturas no litoral Oeste. 

No sábado, o dia começará com céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado no Norte e Centro. Se vive no Minho ou Douro Litoral tenha o guarda-chuva a postos, por há possibilidade de chuva fraca no final do dia. O IM prevê pequena descida de temperatura, sobretudo nas regiões do litoral Oeste. 

O domingo também começa com má cara. O céu vai estar muito nublado, com excepção de algumas abertas no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. No norte e centro, a chuva deverá marcar presença e o IM prevê até a ocorrência de aguaceiros. A temperatura continuará a descer. 

A próxima semana vai começar com chuva. Segundo as previsões do IM, haverá ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros. A norte, deverão ser acompanhados por trovoadas. 

Fonte: iol


----------



## squidward (13 Jun 2008 às 14:40)

aqui vou com *31.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 14:42)

Mas isto é horrível bahh não sopra uma aragem agora   32,5ºC, 26%HR


----------



## vitamos (13 Jun 2008 às 14:45)

Ah foi quase...   Quando pela primeira vez eu ia dizer que uma notícia sobre estado do tempo estava bem redigida tinha que haver uma coisa mínima a estragar 



mocha disse:


> O domingo também começa com má cara. O céu vai estar muito nublado, com excepção de algumas abertas no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.* No norte e centro, a chuva deverá marcar presença e o IM prevê até a ocorrência de aguaceiros*.
> Fonte: iol



Cuidado com a chuva que até pode ser aguaceiros  

E se por aí o dia está abrasador, por aqui abrasador está... venha o fim de semana para destoar!


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 15:00)

*32,7ºC* vento inferior  a 10km/h a maior parte do tempo a 0... 25%HR 

Dentro de casa 27,6ºC   ainda bem que não tenho de sair hoje


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jun 2008 às 15:07)

Nova máxima do ano por cá.

Para já máxima de *34,5ºC*

Como se pode ver na previsão do modelo Aladin do IM a minha zona tem prevista a máxima mais alta do país. Está no intervalo 34ºC-36ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2008 às 15:45)

Isto por aqui está demais estão 34,9ºCque venha a chuva por favor


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 15:57)

Vou agora com *32,3ºC* penso que a máxima já foi feita com *32,9ºC*...24%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jun 2008 às 16:06)

Por aqui, ao contrario do continente é inverno. Muita chuva aqui aqui em São Miguel nesta tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jun 2008 às 16:14)

Por aqui 27.1ºC  humidade 43%.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 17:00)

Nova Máxima do ano: *31,7ºC.*
Ainda assim, à hora de almoço quando vi os 31,1ºC, pensei que fosse subir mais.

Por agora instalou-se o vento fraco a moderado de NO. A temperatura está nos 29,1ºC. Ainda assim quente.

Segundo o IM, Alcácer do Sal às 14UTC estava com *35,0ºC.*


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 17:15)

vitamos disse:


> Boas:
> 
> Quanto à mínima é perfeitamente possível dependendo da tua localização específica. As mínimas no Algarve andaram por volta dos 20ºC
> 
> Agora quanto à máxima acho estranho ter subido tão alto de manhã e agora estares na casa dos 26... Tens a certeza que o sol não bate no sensor de manhã?



Apesar de estranho, a verdade é que também Almancil teve a máxima às *9:08* da matina, e durante a tarde tem estado na casa dos 26ºC.
Foi o vento que lhe deu...





http://www.almancil-weather.com/


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 17:21)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui tem estado muito fresquinho... deve ser essencialmente devido ao vento

Até agora, máxima de *28,4ºC* pelas 16:39

Neste momento 27,8ºC
Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


Há bocado, pelas 14:30, registei um fenómento engraçado... (reparem no "arco-iris")


----------



## diogo (13 Jun 2008 às 17:48)

Por aqui a temperatura tem vindo a descer lentamente
E a máxima foi de 28.9ºC outra vez
Agora: 26.1ºC , 31% , 1016 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## Sueste (13 Jun 2008 às 18:10)

Olá boa tarde!

Hoje um belo dia de Verão. A temperatura esta tarde chegou a marcar 30.9ºC. Agora a esta hora estão 29.4ºC.

Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 18:20)

Gilmet disse:


>



Boa Gil!!
Muito bem apanhado

Ah, a foto ao pôr-da-lua foi às 02:34.
E já agora, nesta fotografia percebe-se melhor. De manhã estava a dormir em pé e enganei-me a fazer upload da foto




Neste momento o vento sopra moderado de NO, temporariamente forte!
Aí está a nortada.


----------



## Thomar (13 Jun 2008 às 18:36)

Boas tardes pessoal! 

Não sei qual terá sido a temperatura máxima aqui pela minha casa (Lx), pois o meu sensor esteve ao sol...  

Mas a partir das 16h30m (meia-hora depois e com o sensor já devidamente arrefecido) tenho os seguintes registos:

+30,3ºC ás 16h30m;
*+30,9ºC ás 16h55m*; 
+30,6ºC às 17h15m;
+30,2ºC às 17h30m;
+30,3ºC às 17h45m;
+29,8ºC às 18h00m;
+29,9ºC às 18h15m;
e por fim agora* +29,6ºC às 18h30m*!


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 18:42)

*29,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 18:52)

Obrigado André!

Por aqui até está mais fresco do que ontem... tenho *25,9ºC* no momento

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2008 às 19:00)

Boas fotos Gilmet

Por aqui ainda vou com uns 30.7ºC
Este dia hoje tem tado uma estufa por aqui,agora é que se levantou o vento de NO.

Temperatura máxima de hoje 13 de Junho de 2008:35ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 19:03)

Máxima de 32,9ºC
agora:29,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jun 2008 às 19:39)

Aqui a máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *34,5ºC*

Um record para durar talvez uma semana.

Agora 27,6ºC, menos 0,6ºC que ontem à mesma hora.

Fica também o registo da amplitude térmica ragistada hoje, *20,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 19:59)

Aqui já desce mais... *24,8ºC*

Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

As nuvens altas começam a encher os céus


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2008 às 20:06)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa tarde!
> 
> Hoje um belo dia de Verão. A temperatura esta tarde chegou a marcar 30.9ºC. Agora a esta hora estão 29.4ºC.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Está dentro dos valores, acho que tens o sensor bem localizado, a mínima foi um pouco mais baixa do que a minha, mas nem 1ºC chegou de diferença, a máxima bem mais alta que a minha, mas a Fuzeta está a leste de Olhão e está no meio entre Olhão e Tavira onde a máxima foi de 32.8ºC.

Os meus valores de hoje:

Máxima: 28.7ºC (às 8h20m)
mínima: 20.7ºC

Máxima registada de manhã, às 8h20m, pode ser estranho, mas foi registado, por mim, em Faro (Estação Região de Turismo do Algarve) e pelo Sueste.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jun 2008 às 20:43)

Boa tarde! Hoje nao tenho dados de temperatura, pois tive o meu aparelho sem pilha. Mas agora já coloquei pilhas novas.

Precipitação (nas ultimas 24h) - 13 mm

Neste momento, céu encoberto, chuviscos e neblinas


----------



## zemike (13 Jun 2008 às 21:00)

Boa noite a todos, por aqui hoje bastante calor

Max. 34.4ºC às 14:08 
Min.  14.4ºC às 5:55

Actual 25.2ºC
HR 21%
Vento N 
Actual 4.3 Km/h
Média 5 Km/h
Máxima 19.8 Km/h às 14:54


----------



## meteo (13 Jun 2008 às 21:03)

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/dYWkhAINJYpyHPIZJpck.png

temperatura máxima em Sagres as 8 da manha. quase 30 graus


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2008 às 21:52)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 19,2 ºC (05h52); Temperatura máxima - 32,2 ºC (14h39); Temperatura actual - 23,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

*Muito calor com alguma nebulosidade alta nas horas centrais do dia. Foi o dia mais quente do ano, até agora, em termos de temperatura máxima.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - *32,2 ºC* (dia 13).


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 21:55)

Por aqui, a temperatura desce muito bem, e a humidade sobe lindamente

Temperatura nos *18,3ºC* (há cerca de 7 minutos tinha 19,1ºC)
Humidade a *80%*


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,9ºC (06:42) talvez ainda hoje seja batida
MÁXIMA: 28,4ºC (16:39)


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 22:23)

Vou com *23,7ºC* lá fora...

No quarto *27,4ºC* e tenho o refrigerador ligado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jun 2008 às 22:35)

Agora por cá 20,1ºC e céu muito nublado. Já nao chove


----------



## diogo (13 Jun 2008 às 22:44)

Muito mais fresco e húmido em relação à noite passada: sigo com apenas 15.9ºC  , 62% HR , 1016.5 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco
23ºC em Setúbal? Que forno...


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 22:49)

diogo disse:


> Muito mais fresco e húmido em relação à noite passada: sigo com apenas 15.9ºC  , 62% HR , 1016.5 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco
> 23ºC em Setúbal? Que forno...



Que fresquinho ai!!

Aqui 23,4ºC, 43%HR, 1018hpa e vento a zeros


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2008 às 22:53)

E por aqui também ainda sigo tropical.
21,4ºC
O vento que soprou forte ao final da tarde, tem vindo a enfraquecer progressivamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2008 às 22:58)

Eu, por aqui, no Algarve parece ser um forno, sigo com 26.8ºC  subiu devido ao vento norte que sopra, às 20 horas tinha 24.8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jun 2008 às 23:02)

Que belo dia de praia.... sem nortada, com muito calor e  muito sol... e notei uma coisa que ate comentei com os meus colegas, ao longe no horizonte havsitava-se muio nuvens, que parecia nevoeiro

Extremos:
Max: *29.6ºC*
Min: *21.0ºC*
Actual: *22.2ºC*

Ja tou com umas saudades das maloquices do S.Joao.... martelinhos e alho porro


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2008 às 23:07)

Humidade a cair e agora 36%HR e 23,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2008 às 23:25)

Por aqui, nova mínima do dia... com *16,8ºC*

Humidade a 78% mas já foi aos 80%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento a 11,1 km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Jun 2008 às 23:34)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..................................19.3º
T máx.................................29.0º

H min..................................31%
H máx.................................66%

Pressão actual......................1018 hPa

*PS:* Como atempadamente divulguei, parto amanhã,
bem cêdo, para a minha viagem de mota á Suíça.
Por isso, só aqui "postarei" lá para o dia 22, dia da minha chegada.

A propósito, agradeço a todo, os avisos / dicas e recomendações.


----------



## Sueste (13 Jun 2008 às 23:40)

Olá boa noite!

Por aqui continuação de tempo quente. Estão 26.5ºC neste momento, vento de Norte/Noroeste, é por isso que as temperaturas ainda estão elevadas para a hora.

Cumprimentos


----------



## João Soares (13 Jun 2008 às 23:53)

henriquesillva disse:


> *Por Guimarães:*
> 
> T min..................................19.3º
> T máx.................................29.0º
> ...



Boa viagem!!!!
Ainda registo *21.8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 00:02)

Boa viagem Henrique!!!!

Por aqui *16,1ºC*... que foi a minima do dia 13...


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 00:08)

Por aqui já deixei de ser tropical.
Sigo com 19,8ºC.
O vento é praticamente nulo, e a noite mantem-se agradável.

O dia de Santo António, teve como extremos:
Tmin: *19,5ºC*
Tmáx: *31,7ºC* (nova máxima do ano).

Bom Viagem *henriquesillva*!


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2008 às 00:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Está dentro dos valores, acho que tens o sensor bem localizado, a mínima foi um pouco mais baixa do que a minha, mas nem 1ºC chegou de diferença, a máxima bem mais alta que a minha, mas a Fuzeta está a leste de Olhão e está no meio entre Olhão e Tavira onde a máxima foi de 32.8ºC.
> 
> Os meus valores de hoje:
> 
> ...




E pelo que parece o calor esta noite vai se prolongar. Está dificil as temperaturas baixarem. É o vento de Norte que se faz sentir. Vai ser complicado  dormir.
Por agora estão 26.2Cº. A casa está um forno.....

Actualmente em Faro 27.º (Regiao Turismo do Algarve)
Actualmente em Tavira 27.5º (Centro Ciência Viva)


----------



## jose leça (14 Jun 2008 às 01:04)

henriquesillva disse:


> *Por Guimarães:*
> 
> T min..................................19.3º
> T máx.................................29.0º
> ...



Boa viagem, e já agora não te esqueças de levar um "termometrozito"


----------



## belem (14 Jun 2008 às 01:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, por aqui, no Algarve parece ser um forno, sigo com 26.8ºC  subiu devido ao vento norte que sopra, às 20 horas tinha 24.8ºC.



Se há uma coisa que me impressiona imenso no algarve são as subidas de temperatura que por vezes acontecem durante a noite.
Às vezes o vento muda e de repente parece que estamos num forno.


----------



## jose leça (14 Jun 2008 às 01:08)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 26,1ºC
Tmin:  18,3ºC

Sigo com 18,2ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## belem (14 Jun 2008 às 01:09)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa noite!
> 
> Por aqui continuação de tempo quente. Estão 26.5ºC neste momento, vento de Norte/Noroeste, é por isso que as temperaturas ainda estão elevadas para a hora.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Sem palavras lool.


----------



## Levante (14 Jun 2008 às 03:41)

Pois, 25º quase 4h da manhã... e a humidade já bateu nos 20%. Minimas de 23º. A temperatura actual mais elevada da península, assim como as mínimas. Ele tinha de vir... Chama-se a isto efeito Fohen, clássico da zona


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2008 às 08:14)

Olá bom dia!

Tive uma minima de 19.7ºC e agora estou com 23.7ºC.

Bom fim de semana


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Aqui hoje a noite acabou por refrescar o ambiente.
A Tmin foi de *15,8ºC*.

Mas agora volta a aquecer...
23ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2008 às 10:22)

Tive uma minima fresca de *18.3ºC*

Ja registei, ate agora uma maxima de *24.2ºC*

Mas no entanto, esta nevoeiro, e a temp desceu ate aos 21ºC

Por agora, nevoeiro
Temp: *23.1ºC*
Hum:* 58%* (a subir)
Pressao: *1020.2hPa*


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2008 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 21,8ºC.
Por agora sigo com 25,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 10:52)

Bom Dia!

Por aqui, uma mínima mais melhor boa, de *14,3ºC* pelas 07:20

Neste momento, estou mais fresco do que ontem por esta hora...
Tenho 23,9ºC de Temperatura

Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento entre os 0,3 km/h e os 5 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jun 2008 às 11:28)

Bom dia

Céu praticamente limpo,e já vou com 28.7ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Jun 2008 às 11:33)




----------



## Rog (14 Jun 2008 às 11:34)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 17,9ºC
81%HR
1022hpa


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2008 às 12:00)

Boas
Tive mínima de 16,8ºC...

Agora muitos cirros no céu e 25,0ºC, 41%HR, 1019hpa, vento máx: 13,3km/h (11:50)


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2008 às 12:07)

*24,6ºC*, 43%HR...já se nota mais fresco hoje mas assim é que eu gosto pelo menos não frito na praia


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2008 às 12:12)

Rog disse:


>



Oi Rog!
Esqueceste-te de colocar a minha minima...que foi de 21,8ºC!
Postei esse valor ontem às 14:11h.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jun 2008 às 12:15)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu encoberto, neblinas e vento fraco. Humidade alta nos 92%. Alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Desde as 20h ontem até agora - 3 mm

Tmin - 19,7ºC

Actual - 20,8ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2008 às 12:29)

21,3ºC e alguns cirrus.

Mínima de 10,5ºC. 

Extremos de ontem: 11,3ºC / 27ºC


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2008 às 12:36)

Temperatura actual é de 29.0ºC, e alguns cirrus


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2008 às 12:44)

*24,4ºC* não sobe!! 41%HR


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 12:49)

Aqui a temperatura está estagnada nos 25,4ºC...

Vento a 9,3 km/h
Humidade a 409%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 13:11)

Já aqui, nem há vento, nem nevoeiro.
O ar continua estranhamente abafado e a temperatura está nos *30,3ºC*.

E em volta do sol é possivel ver o halo 22º mais brilhante que alguma vez vi.
Mas ainda não consegui tirar nada melhor do que isto:





O sol está muito forte, e tenho medo de queimar a lente.
Além de que quando apanho o sol, a foto fica toda branca..


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2008 às 13:15)

*27,2ºC*, 33%HR


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 13:21)

Alguns minutos depois, e o halo desapareceu na sua totalidade.

Vê-se agora algo semelhante ao que o Gil reportou ontem, a sul:




29,8ºC agora.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2008 às 13:24)

O nevoeiro ja se dissipou e a tempª sobe *26.3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 13:29)

Muito boas as fotos André!! Eu não vi nada

Tenho 25,1ºC e a descer...


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 13:34)

Gilmet disse:


> Muito boas as fotos André!! Eu não vi nada
> 
> Tenho 25,1ºC e a descer...



Pois, já desapareceu tudo.
Foi um fenomeno de reflexões de luzes demasiado rápido.
Normalmente costumam demorar largos minutos. Às vezes horas.
Mas hoje foi tudo muito rápido.

Começou a soprar uma ligeira brisa de norte, e a temperatura já está a descer.
29,2ºC agora.


----------



## jose leça (14 Jun 2008 às 13:36)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 16,6ºC

Sigo com 22,2ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jun 2008 às 15:07)

Agora por aqui, mudança radical do estado do tempo, a partir do fim da manhã, de céu encoberto passou-se para o céu pouco nublado, quase limpo.

A temperatura sobe

Agora 23,1ºC que tb é a máxima do dia. A humidade encontra-se nos 89%


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 15:22)

Por aqui, máxima do dia com 26,5ºC

Humidade a *28%*
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 11,1 km/h


Os cirrus cobrem o céu, cada vez mais...


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2008 às 16:16)

precisava de por uma foto aki e já não me lembro como se faz alguem me pode ajudar obrigado


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2008 às 16:43)

Estas são de hoje eram gigantes


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 16:50)

teles disse:


> Estas são de hoje eram gigantes



Ainda precisas de ajuda teles?

Clica neste Link:
http://imageshack.us/

Depois se as fotos forem muito grandes, e para não se tornarem muito pesadas aqui no fórum, aconselho a que seleciones: "resize image?" e escolhas 640x480, ou 800x600, depois "host it!"

Esperas um pouco, e depois fazes copy do 5º link a contar do fundo da página que tem à direita: "Hotlink for forums (1)" e colas na caixa da mensagem que estás a escrever!
Certifica-te que o "Include details" não está selecionado!


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2008 às 16:59)

muito obrigado


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2008 às 17:10)

URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2008 às 17:12)




----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 18:14)

Boas fotos teles!!
Por aqui também tive direito a um pequeno halo...






O céu, actualmente...






Neste momento tenho 23,4ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento a 14,7 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,3ºC (07:20)
MÁXIMA: 26,9ºC (15:32)


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 18:42)

De nada teles!
Andámos todos de olhos postos no céu!

Agora mesmo:




A temperatura vai descendo.
Amanhã já não teremos máximas tão elevadas.
Ainda assim, hoje tive *31,0ºC* de máxima


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2008 às 19:05)

ALANDROAL (Alentejo Central): Temperaturas de hoje entre a mínima de 16 ºC e a máxima de 34 ºC; agora 29 ºC e céu muito nublado.

Alguma trovoada para o final da tarde nas regiões montanhosas do interior norte e centro ?


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2008 às 19:07)

Boa tarde!

Por cá mais um dia de calor. Durante a tarde cheguei aos 31.3ºC e uma minima de 19.7ºC. Neste momento estão 28.7ºC. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## rbsmr (14 Jun 2008 às 19:26)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp: 25.8ºC (a descer)
Pressão: 1016 hpa (marca tendência para subir)

Amanhã espero mais fresco e mais nuvens!


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2008 às 19:38)

Só agora Faro atingiu a sua máxima devido ao vento de Noroeste.

Região Turismo do Algarve em Faro: 31.7º

Por aqui ainda não rodou para Oeste/Noroeste por isso baixou para 26.9ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2008 às 20:16)

Aqui foi uma tarde de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas a ponto de cobrir o sol por vezes mas o que sei é que foi um belo dia de praia apenas uma leve aragem até vir embora já ao fim da tarde...a máxima foi de *30,6ºC*..Humidade min. de 20%

Agora 26,8ºC, 31%HR, 1017hpa e vento máx. 13,3km/h (15:48)


----------



## diogo (14 Jun 2008 às 20:19)

Aqui hoje tive máxima de 27.7ºC e mínima de 13.5ºC
Agora:19.4ºC , 38% HR , 1017hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento moderado


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2008 às 20:37)

Melgaço

Depois da passagem durante toda a tarde de cirrus, começam a entrar os altocumulos... 

Máxima de apenas 26.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2008 às 21:04)

Hoje andou tudo a olhar para o céu  boas fotos pessoal


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 21:07)

Boas fotos!!

Por aqui os cirrus estão a desaparecer...
Tenho 18,9ºC
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h



Aqui, e Agora


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jun 2008 às 21:09)

Por cá belo fim de tarde, com muito sol.

Tmin - 19,7ºC

Tmax - 24,8ºC

Actual - 23,1ºC e 82% Hr

Precipitação entre as 19h de ontem e as 19h de hoje - 3 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2008 às 21:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente pela 1ª vez éste ano a máxima ultrapassou os 30ºC.

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC
Actual: 28.4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jun 2008 às 21:49)

Agora 22,5ºC e poucas nuvens


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 21:51)

Já desci a baixo dos 20ºC.
19,9ºC de momento.

O céu está pouco nublado.
O vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Levante (14 Jun 2008 às 21:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia quente pela 1ª vez éste ano a máxima ultrapassou os 30ºC.
> 
> Máxima: 30.7ºC
> mínima: 19.8ºC
> Actual: 28.4ºC



Vizinho algarvio, de facto hoje torrou! Tive na deserta e vinha um bafo quente tipico dos dias bem quentes de verão  Só registaste 30,7?! É que em Faro chegou aos 33º, e eu cheguei da ilha a essa hora e no grupo naval aquilo nem se podia tar lá, e o carro marcava 33,5º à sombra... Um pequeno aparte: nao se deve encontrar em muitos sitios do país um local a 5km a sul duma cidade costeira (ou seja, pleno atlântico) em que se sinta à sombra um bafo quente (mesmo no final da tarde) que seca assim q se sái da água (cristalina e óptima, por sinal)...


----------



## Levante (14 Jun 2008 às 22:05)

é este o sitio


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2008 às 22:10)

Levante disse:


> é este o sitio



Dá mesmo vontade de mergulhar!


Vai refrescando...
19,7ºC e 43% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2008 às 22:13)

Hoje se registei de maxima *26.8ºC*

Por agora, *21.2ºC*
O ceu ta a encobrir
Hum: *57%*


----------



## jose leça (14 Jun 2008 às 22:36)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 23,1ºC
Tmin:  16,6ºC

Sigo com 17,4ºC e 77%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jun 2008 às 22:57)

Boas fotos pessoal
Por aqui hoje o dia foi marcado pelos cirrus que anderam a vaguear pelo céu,agora sigo com 22.6ºC

Temperatura máxima de Hoje 14 de Junho de 2008:34.4ºC

Abraços e até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 23:06)

Linda foto Levante!! Nem parece Portugal...

Por aqui já esta fresquinho... *16,7ºC* e a descer
Humidade a *91%*
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2008 às 23:28)

Aqui vou com 21,2ºC, 48%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2008 às 23:33)

Por aqui a humidade aumenta, e o *nevoeiro* reina... para lá dos 400m (+-) a visibilidade é nula

Humidade a *92%*

Temperatura nos 16,5ºC


----------



## Turista (14 Jun 2008 às 23:41)

Boas noites.

Por aqui um dia com calor moderado, sol mas com algumas nuvens altas desde as 16h.

Extremos:
Min - 16,8ºC
Máx - 21,7ºC

De momento sigo com 19ºC / 1018.3 hPa. / 80% de humidade.

Abraços!


----------



## diogo (15 Jun 2008 às 00:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui a humidade aumenta, e o *nevoeiro* reina... acima dos 400m (+-) a visibilidade é nula



Reina e de que maneira desde as 22h! Não se vê nada!
Agora:15.0ºC , 75% HR , 1017 hPa , céu muito nublado / nevoeiro , vento fraco


----------



## Rog (15 Jun 2008 às 00:21)




----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 00:44)

Por aqui, após mais de 1h de nevoeiro consistente, eis que se começa a dissipar...











Temperatura nos 16,2ºC
Humidade a *92%*
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## meteo (15 Jun 2008 às 00:56)

Turista disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Por aqui um dia com calor moderado, sol mas com algumas nuvens altas desde as 16h.
> 
> ...


Peniche,sempre com temperaturas muito amenas no Verão


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 01:25)

Por aqui 16,0ºC e o nevoeiro voltou a preencher os céus... mais cerrado ainda do que há pouco...

Humidade a *94%*
Temperatura nos 16,0ºC


Destaque ainda para os valores mínimos e máximos de humidade, ontem...

MÍNIMO: 28% (15:22)
MÁXIMO: 93% (23:57)


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2008 às 01:34)

Por aqui, céu limpo.
Vento fraco ou nulo.
Temperatura: 17,4ºC
Humidade: 49%.

Boa noite


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2008 às 02:01)

Por aqui algum nevoeiro aqui fica a foto  16.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2008 às 02:05)

Por aqui, céu limpo e o ar está relativamente seco.
A humidade andou pelos *36 %*, mas entretanto subiu para os *67 %*, devido à brisa de Oeste, mais húmida, mas nem mesmo assim é suficiente para que se origine nevoeiro.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jun 2008 às 02:47)

Por aqui e sem surpresas, tudo se alterou nas ultimas horas:
-o quentinho foi desaparecendo ( 15.6º)e até já choveu (quase nada -o,1mm) .
Ao mesmo tempo Faro e quase todo o litoral algarvio ,está com noite de  Fohen na sua pujança e Faro às 01.00  registava 24.5º .
Conheço bem essa especificidade desse litoral em que é  frequente as temperaturas nocturnas serem mais elevadas que as diurnas.
Há 30 anos que preencho  invariavelmente  15 dias das minhas férias por essas bandas.
Essas noites de Fohen no sotavento algarvio são sublimes (para quem como eu estou aí só em férias). 
Por aqui nunca há nada disso...
E este ano não fugirá à regra:
-Aí estarei...se ainda houver combustível...


----------



## diogo (15 Jun 2008 às 10:36)

Depois de uma noite em que quase apareceu D.Sebastião o dia começa muito nublado , e a mínima foi de 14.2ºC Esperava que fosse mais baixa
Agora: 22.5ºC , 35% , 1016 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento moderado


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2008 às 10:56)

Manhã de chuva com uma mínima de 11,3ºC.

Regime de aguaceiros e 14,7ºC por agora.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2008 às 11:02)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado,vento moderado de NO e estão 24.7ºC finalmente está mais fresco


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2008 às 11:14)

Bom dia.
O dia hoje está mais fresquinho!!
A minima desta noite foi de 19,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 11:15)

Bons Dias!!

Por cá, madrugada de nevoeiro cerrado e mínima de *15,6ºC* pelas 5:37
A humidade chegou aos *95%* pelas 2:16

Neste momento, só 20,3ºC...
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Céu muito nublado por cumulus


Umas fotos de Hoje, pelas 02:00


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2008 às 11:47)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 17,1ºC e Humidade máx: 85% (6:41)

Agora o céu vai ficando mais nublado a vir de Oeste que é onde já está mais nublado...temp: 24,4ºC, 47%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## mauro miranda (15 Jun 2008 às 12:27)

ola sou novo aki, hoje o dia está nublado e bem mais fresquinho, mas é de pouca dura, porque lá para 4ª a coisa muda de cenário

agora vou pôr os dados da minha estação do dia de ontem

T.máx - 33.7
T.min - 17,4

agora às 12 e 25 tenho 23 graus certinhos a máxima é de 26 vamos lá a ver

ROG, poderias começar a pôr os dados da minha estação naqueles quadrados a azul e rosa?

agradecia muito

obrigado


bom dia a todos


----------



## mauro miranda (15 Jun 2008 às 12:28)

ker dizer n sou bem novo aqui


ja ca estive a meses,mas o pc teve avariado este tempo todo e so ca tou agora de novo

ja com nova estação e a participar muito mais

creio que alguns ja devem saber kem sou


lol

continua os 23 graus


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2008 às 12:33)

6.5 mm recolhidos até ao momento.

Foto da formiga, da flor e da água de regresso


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 12:48)

Que foto Espectacular Minho!!!

Estão 20,9ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

O céu está completamente encoberto, mas ainda não precipitou...


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2008 às 13:10)

O céu cada vez mais nublado o sol já se esconde a maior parte do tempo mas o dia está ainda muito ameno o vento não sopra e está abafado!! vou com 25,8ºC, 47%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 13:35)

Pois por aqui, apenas *20,8ºC*

Vento a 11,1 km/h
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2008 às 13:41)

Boa tarde Bela foto Minho

Aqui pela Terra Fria o céu está nublado, com algumas abertas. Hoje já chuviscou
Segundo a estação do fil estão 16.4 °C


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2008 às 13:44)

Muito boa a foto 

Por aqui algumas nuvens e 18,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2008 às 13:48)

céu coberto e 24,4ºC, 55%HR, vento máx: 12,2km/h (13:46)


----------



## Levante (15 Jun 2008 às 13:53)

Céu azul, zero nuvens á vista, temperaturas em torno dos 25º, vendaval de oeste (32km/h)...dia clássico de brisa marítima forte


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2008 às 14:04)

Anda num sobe e desce...25,5ºC, 51%HR vento fraquinho tempo abafado


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2008 às 14:36)

Boas

depois de uma pequena ausência  por motivos profissionais aqui estou eu de volta a lides meteorológicas.

realmente este país deve ser mesmo o local mais ameno e estável que existe no mundo, aqui não se passa nada.

os verdadeiros amantes da meteorologia estão aqui, pois mesmo não se passando nada  e num país com 10 milhões  ainda haver alguns aficionados e bastante dedicados é obra parabéns a todos 

neste momento tenho céu praticamente todo coberto, vento fraco, não tenho a temperatura estou sem pilhas na estação 

que venha a chuva amanha aqui para o sul,  para regar as hortas e não esperem trovoada só se for mesmo lá para o Norte, espero estar enganado.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2008 às 14:49)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Apesar das muitas nuvens, o sol lá vai espreitando.
Está um daqueles dias óptimos para passear. Se não estivesse em época de exames...

Lá fora, céu muito nublado
Vento fraco a moderado de oeste
*24,2ºC.*.

A Tmin hoje foi de 16,3ºC.

*Minho*, o pormenor da formiga está espectacular!


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2008 às 14:59)

Gostava de saber onde é que o IM ve chuva para a minha zona para hoje  doh

24,4ºC, 56%HR, 1016hpa


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2008 às 15:15)

Boa tarde!

Estou com 30.7ºC e tive uma minima de 17.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2008 às 15:22)

Por aqui máxima até agora de 26.5ºC agora estou com 23.9ºC  viva a nebulosidade.

As temperaturas provavelmente esta noite chegarão aos 10ºC a nivel geral ou até menos.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 15:25)

Por aqui tenho *20,2ºC* mas tive 20,0ºC há pouco...

Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 14,7 km/h

Continua o céu encoberto, mas sem chuva...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 15:35)

Poucos minutos depois, já há alterações...

Temperatura nos 19,8ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## Teles (15 Jun 2008 às 15:59)

Boa tarde!
Aqui céu muito nubelado, temperatura nos:24.2 graus .


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2008 às 16:21)

Por aqui subiu agora para 31.1ºC. Em Tavira já esteve 32.1 ºC  e agora 30.4 ºC., segundo o site do Centro Ciencia viva.

Em Faro um pouco mais fresco com 25.3ºC, segundo o site do Turismo do Algarve.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 16:26)

Por aqui, eis que o nevoeiro começa a cerrar de novo....

Tenho *18,6ºC* de temperatura... Que diferença em relação ao Sul...
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2008 às 16:42)

E por aqui caiem os primeiros chuviscos de Junho, trazidos pelo vento oeste.
Céu encoberto.
21,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2008 às 17:03)

Boa tarde
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e chove de forma fraca.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2008 às 17:03)

Máxima de *26,4ºC*...

Agora vou com 23,0ºC, 67%HR, 1016hpa vento fraco e céu muito nublado


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2008 às 17:20)

Por cá a temperatura continua a subir devido ao vento quente que sopra de Noroeste.

Agora estão 32.3ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2008 às 17:38)

Vou com 22,5ºC, 70%HR, 1016hpa e céu muito nublado...

FORÇA PORTUGAL!!


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 17:59)

Aqui caíram umas pingas fracas mistiuradas com o nevoeiro... mas nada de contabilizado...

Neste momento estão 19,2ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a *1012 hPa*

Uma foto de há pouco, com 92% de humidade...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2008 às 18:16)

Boas

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado mas a chuva é que não existee vento moderado de NO.

Temperatura máxima de hoje 15 de Junho de 2008:29.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2008 às 18:16)

Hoje, o di e marcado por aguaceiros e muito nevoeiro cerrado

Temp max: *20.0ºC* (00h00)
Temp min: *17.8ºC*

Por agora, nevoeiro,
Temp: *18.5ºC*
Hum: *68%*
Pressao: *1015.6hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2008 às 18:26)

O dia esteve sempre assim


----------



## rbsmr (15 Jun 2008 às 18:27)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp:21.6ºC
Pressão: 1015 hpa
HR: 45%


às 18:26


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2008 às 18:41)

*Situação do dia:*

*Temperatura máxima*: 32.3ºC 

*Temperatura minima*: 17.9ºC

*Temperatura actual:* 30.6ºC (Com tendencia a descer) 


*Curiosidade:*

Em *Tavira* a temperatura máxima foi de *34.2 ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 19:15)

Neste momento, para além do nevoeiro cerrado, chove fraco...

Temperatura nos 18,9ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1012 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,6ºC (05:37)
MÁXIMA: 21,9ºC (13:18)

Imagem de satélite mais recente...


----------



## mauro miranda (15 Jun 2008 às 19:35)

hj o dia foi muito fresquinho com alguns chuviscos

t-max 24,4 




boa tarde


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 20:15)

Por aqui 18,0ºC e a chuva fraca continua... hoje, levo *0,5mm* de precipitação...

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1012 hPa



Segundo o relato, em Basileia estão 10ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2008 às 20:37)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,9 ºC (06h34); Temperatura máxima - 26,8 ºC (15h47); Temperatura actual - 20,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

*Céu parcialmente nublado sem precipitação.*
ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 32,2 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2008 às 21:56)

Apesar dos chuviscos que têm caído, o pluviometro continua adormecido nos 0,0mm.
O céu mantem-se encoberto, o vento fraco a moderado de ONO.

Temperatura estável há algum tempo nos 18,5ºC.

*EDIT*
Viana do Castelo, desde as 0UTC às 18UTC acumulou já *20mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2008 às 21:56)

Boa noite, por aqui á pouco começou a chover finalmente mas durou pouco tempo agora já não chove mas o céu está encoberto e sigo com 22.5ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (15 Jun 2008 às 21:58)

eu nao sei o que se passa, mas ainda estou numa noite tropical

será da direcção do vento?

tenho 20,1 graus

vento fraco a moderado, céu muito nublado, mas nem uma pinga, só uns chuviscos a tarde


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2008 às 22:02)

Boas!

Comparando com as noites anteriores a esta hora, está mais fresco. Estão agora 22.7ºC, mesmo com o vento de Noroeste, o que significa que não há grande massa de ar quente no interior da peninsula.


----------



## Fil (15 Jun 2008 às 22:07)

Boas. Por aqui tenho 14,7ºC, 70% e 1013 hPa, o céu sobre a cidade tem poucas nuvens mas em todo o quadrante norte há muitas nuvens e bem negras.

A manhã foi bastante chuvosa e foi quando caiu quase toda a chuva do dia, que foi num total de 9,1 mm. A mínima foi de 10,2ºC e a máxima de 18,1ºC (às 00h).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jun 2008 às 22:30)

Boa noite! Hoje foi um dia muito quente aqui na Lagoa. Tudo isto motivado pelo dia de céu pouco nublado, a pouca humidade e o vento fraco.

Tmin - 17,1ºC

Tmax - 29ºC

Actual - 23,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 22:32)

Por aqui, 17,5ºC no momento...
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1012 hPa

Céu encoberto... Tive de recortar a imagem...... apanhei parte do anemómetro


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2008 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e algum calor mas agora desce e bem

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC
actual: 20.7ºC


----------



## jose leça (15 Jun 2008 às 22:41)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 18,1ºC
Tmin:  15,6ºC

Actual: 17,5ºC e 92%HR


----------



## diogo (15 Jun 2008 às 22:44)

Aqui sigo com 17.2ºC , 70% HR , 1013 hPa , chuvisco / neblina , vento moderado
Tive máxima de 23.2ºC


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2008 às 22:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e algum calor mas agora desce e bem
> 
> Máxima: 30.4ºC
> mínima: 19.5ºC
> actual: 20.7ºC




Olá vizinho! 

Por cá continua também a descer e bem. Tenho agora 22.ºC.

Amanhã é feriado Municipal de Olhão! 
Bom Feriado! 
(A não ser que estudes ou trabalhes em Faro..pois aí não tens direito a Feriado..)


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2008 às 23:29)

boas

Noite fresca aqui por Sesimbra ainda sem pilhas amanha já vou comprar  , vento fraco, nevoeiro cerrado. a chegar mais cedo do que ontem 


boas fotos gil 

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 23:37)

Obrigado...

A temperatura está estagnada nos 17,4ºC
Hmidade a 91%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h

O céu continua encoberto, mas nada mais, de chuva...


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2008 às 23:52)

boas, por aqui tambem ainda nada de chuva, apesar de o ceu estar muito nublado, sigo com 18ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2008 às 03:17)

Por aqui a noite segue tranquila e amena.
17,8ºC, e a temperatura minima não deverá ir muito além disto.
Céu encoberto, mas sem chuva.
Vento em geral fraco de oeste.
E humidade sempre a subir. Está já nos 80%.

Extremos do dia 15 de junho:
Tmin: *16,3ºC*
Tmáx: *25,0ºC*
Precipitação: 0,0mm embora tenha chovido, não foi o suficiente para acumular 0,2mm

Bem, e agora cama!
Daqui a umas horitas há mais regras ecotérmicas para decorar!


----------



## psm (16 Jun 2008 às 06:52)

bom dia.
Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada,vento de O a NO fraco


----------



## Teles (16 Jun 2008 às 08:32)

Bom dia a todos
Aqui céu muito nubelado,neste momento não chove
Temperatura agora de 19 graus Cº


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2008 às 08:46)

Bom dia a todos,
Estive 3 dias fora em Braga. Sexta-feira bastante calor, a partir de sábado começou a refrescar a meio da tarde e Domingo foi um dia de chuva molha tolos quase todo o dia com a particularidade de estar frescote na rua mas no interior das casas estar ainda quentinho do calor acumulado dos dias anteriores.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2008 às 08:59)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de oeste.
Temperatura: 20,0ºC.

Tmin:17,1ºC.
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h:0,5mm.
Os primeiros 0,5mm do mês.


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Jun 2008 às 09:05)

bom dia a máxima foi amena de 24,4 graus como referi ontem, mas a mínima também não desceu além dos 16,9 graus, mas nota-se em casa mais fresquinho e na rua tb


agora, às 9h e 05 minutos, céu parcialmente nublqdo, vento fraco, 20,9 graus e a humidade nos 67%

bom dia a todos


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jun 2008 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 20,6ºC
O dia amanheceu pouco nublado, mas agora já passou a muito nublado.


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens no e a temperatura é de 23.7ºC. A minima foi de 18.2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jun 2008 às 10:28)

Mínimo Hoje:  17.8 ºC (07:05) 

Minima mais alta do ano. Mas ainda deve descer até à meia-noite.

Já levo hoje 1,0 mm no "penico", única precipitação de Junho.

Até ao próximo fim-de-semana vão ser sempre a subir as máximas até rondar valores entre os 35-40ºC


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2008 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu encoberto 8/8 
aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã 3,3mm
17,9ºC
92%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 10:36)

Bom dia! Boas fotos Sueste!!

Por aqui, uma noite com alguma chuva e vento, que rendeu *1,0mm* hoje. Mínima de 16,3ºC

Neste momento *17,6ºC*
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a *1010 hPa*
Vento a 6,8 km/h

Céu muito nublado e nevoeiro na Serra


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2008 às 10:37)




----------



## HotSpot (16 Jun 2008 às 10:43)

Em jeito de resumo os primeiros 15 dias de Junho:

Média Absoluta: 20,9ºC
Média Máximas: 29,1ºC
Média Mínimas: 13,1ºC

Máxima: 34,5ºC Mais baixa: 24,3ºC
Mínima: 11,4ºC Mais Alta: 17,0ºC

Precipitação: 0,0 mm
Rajada Máxima: 45,1 km/h


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Extremos do fim de semana:

Sabado:

Tmin *16.5ºC*
Tmax *29.3ºC*

Domingo 

Tmin  (não registado)
Tmax *28.2ºC
*


A temperatura máxima destes dias de calor registou-se sexta feira com 30,1ºC. Pelo segundo dia consecutivo não tenho mínima do dia, porque mais uma vez qualquer interferência fez o sensor registar um valor absurdo (6ºC e ontem 5ºC) ao início da madrugada  Continuo com ateoria de algum aparelho vizinho a fazer interferência e já não sei mesmo o que fazer 

Hoje ás 9h tinha 20,1ºC, pressão em 1011hPa. Tem caído chuva fraca e começam agora a aparecer abertas num céu que teve encoberto durante as primeiras horas do dia. O vento esse praticamente não se faz sentir.


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2008 às 10:56)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2008 às 11:24)

Bom Dia:
Hoje quando acordei(eram 8:30) estava a chovermas depois ficou só muito nublado agora já está a chover outra vez e estão 20.9ºC está fresquinho


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jun 2008 às 11:31)

Bom dia!

Por aqui dia quente, com céu nublado com abertas.

Tmin - 19,7ºC

ÁS 8H30 da manhã 20, 3ºC


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jun 2008 às 12:16)

Pessoal! 

Forte aguaceiro sobre Castelo Branco, já dura há uns bons 15 minutos.. Refrescou bastante!


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2008 às 12:18)

Bom dia! Por aqui não registei nem 1mm! este mês devo ficar a 0mm  é média seria de 20mm...A minima foi de *18,6ºC*

Agora céu muito nublado mas com abertas, 23,5ºC, 58%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 12:31)

Paulo H disse:


> Pessoal!
> 
> Forte aguaceiro sobre Castelo Branco, já dura há uns bons 15 minutos.. Refrescou bastante!



Idem aqui! Um aguaceiro moderado com a mesma duração que agora volta a dar lugar a chuva fraca! Em termos de temperatura é que não notei grande diferença! É daqueles dias por aqui em que até apetece andar à chuva


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Jun 2008 às 13:03)

ola bom dia, de manhã caiu um aguaceiro moderado, com vento fraco, e a temperatura caiu 0,7 graus.

agora tenho 23,1 graus que é a máxima do dia, com vento fraco, e nada de chuva

boa tarde a todos


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2008 às 13:13)

Depois de mais de 1 dia sem ver o azul do ceu, por fim, ja se vê por entre as nuvens...

Hoje, choveu durante a manha toda.
Temp minima: *17.4ºC*
Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *20.8ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1012.4hPa*


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 13:25)

Autêntico dilúvio neste momento! O dia de hoje acaba de tirar o "coelho da cartola" 

Edit: e menos de 5 minutos depois parou... mas o suficiente para pôr aqui alguns "mini rios" a correr. Aguaceiro potente!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 13:31)

Aqui chove fraco... e levo 1,5mm hoje...

Temperatura nos *18,6ºC*
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1010 hPa

Máxima até ao momento, de *20,0ºC*... e já não é hoje que tenho a máxima mais baixa do mês...


----------



## mocha (16 Jun 2008 às 13:39)

boas, por aqui cairam agora uns chuviscos sigo com 22ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2008 às 14:21)

Boa tarde por ká pelas 13:20 caiu um aguaceiro forteagora o céu está nublado e estão 25.8ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Jun 2008 às 14:32)

sol, entre muitas nuvens que não deitam chuva nenhuma, e tenho 23,9 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2008 às 15:05)

Neste momento a temperatura cai para os 24.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 15:30)

Oh pessoal aí do Norte:

Uma tarde tão interessante e não dizem nada?? 






Por Coimbra, primeiras grandes abertas do dia. O sol espreita bem agora!


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Jun 2008 às 15:43)

ponham fotos n nod deixem nesta aflição


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 15:44)

Segundo o RADAR do IM, todas essas trovoadas se deram entre as 12 e as 15h... antes disso, só havia 1... 

Interessante também, o facto de eu, por volta das 13:30 ter ido ver o RADAR e ainda só estar lá 1... (ainda não deviam ter actualizado...)

Como podem ver... apenas uma solitária, no meio de tantas outras







Ultima imagem de satélite...






Digam coisas, aí do Norte!

Por aqui, máxima do dia, com 20,6ºC
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 10110 hPa
Vento a 8,2 km/h, com um recorde de 25,5 km/h há pouco


----------



## Mago (16 Jun 2008 às 16:53)

Pessoal
Muita chuva e trovoadas por aqui
15mm
14,5ºC ,
 é cada relampago.....


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 16:58)

Mago disse:


> Pessoal
> Muita chuva e trovoadas por aqui
> 15mm
> 14,5ºC ,
> é cada relampago.....



A situação está muito interessante... Agora já não só na zona norte, mas também no interior centro! Estava nas previsões alguma coisa... mas não tanto


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jun 2008 às 17:22)

Por  aqui, mais uma vez , lá estão elas (as belas nuvens e as trovoadas) lá para o interior.
E eu a vê-las passar...






E amanhã voltará a estabilidade...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 17:25)

Linda Foto nimboestrato!!

É verdade As descargas são cada Vez mais...






Por aqui, destaque para uma nova descida da pressão... *1009 hPa*
Temperatura nos 20,5ºC
Humidade a 66%
Vento a 11,5 km/h


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 17:38)

Por aqui as nuvens são tanto mais esporádicas como mais escuras! Ou seja um misto de "boas" com "más" probabilidades! Veremos o que dá até ao fim da tarde!


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2008 às 17:50)

Aqui não se passa nada apenas muitas nuvens e mais nada!!A máxima foi de *25,1ºC*...

Agora vou com 23,1ºC, 54%HR, 1012hpa


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2008 às 17:56)

Aguaceiro bem forte durante 5 minutos, nenhuma descarga eléctrica (que tenha reparado)... assim vai a tarde! 

Até amanhã!


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Jun 2008 às 18:07)

pois lá para cima há-as às boas e Às francesas, e nós, como sempre a vê-las passar

tive 25,2 de máxima, agora está em 24,8

boa tarde e mtos raios


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2008 às 18:31)

Eh lá, grande actividade aí pelo norte e interior centro.

Aqui a chuva foi muito pouca.
Ainda só tenho 0,6mm desde as 0h.

Tmáx: 22,9ºC


----------



## rbsmr (16 Jun 2008 às 18:32)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp: 21.7ºC (é pena o Verão não ser feito de mais dias como o de hoje)
Pressão:  1012 hpa


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Jun 2008 às 19:10)

resumo do dia:

céu muito nublado com abertas
chuva fraca de manhã
vento fraco a moderado
e T-Máx - 25,2 graus


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 19:11)

Por aqui a máxima não passou de *20,9ºC*

Neste momento 18,5ºC e o céu está encoberto
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1010 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2008 às 19:11)

Sim senhor agora é sempre o norte que têm a festa toda e ká nada,neste momento o céu está nublado por vezes com abertas e sigo com 22.9ºC ( era tão bom que este verão fosse como o do ano passado)

Temperatura máxima de hoje 16 de Junho de 2008:27ºC


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2008 às 19:59)

Resumo do dia de hoje, so choveu de manha, a tarde teve com muitas nuvens que nao deram em nada...
Max: *23.3ºC*

Por agora, ceu nublado
Tempª: *21.5ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1013.1hPa*


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jun 2008 às 20:08)

Max: 24,1ºC
Min: 17,6ºC

que venha o calor de novo, bah! Ja enjoa a chuva


----------



## Teles (16 Jun 2008 às 20:12)

VivaHoje aqui houve aguaceiros fortes e algum vento
Por aqui agora algumas abertas mas ainda com nuvens muito negras!
Temperatura agora a rondar os 21 Cº nada mal


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jun 2008 às 21:27)

boas

aqui pela margem sul de manha e à hora do almoço choveu, por vezes moderado, durante a tarde o céu foi ficando limpo.

como tinha dito trovoada só para o norte, mas foi mais do que aquela que estava a prever pois o cape não era muito favorável.

onde andam essas fotos ??????

grande foto nimboestrato 

abraços


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jun 2008 às 21:47)

Boa noite! Tal como eu previa, mais um dia quente por cá. Com céu pouco nublado no geral.

Tmin -19,7ºC

Tmax - 29ºC

Actual - 22,7ºC e 68% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 21:50)

Por aqui, a temperatura desce razoavelmente bem e tenho 16,9ºC

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1011 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 22:26)

Entretanto, caíram uns chuviscos fracos, tão fracos que só os sentíamos perante o seu subtil toque, na nossa pele

Neste momento estão 16,6ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1011 hPa

Umas imagens de há pouco, aquando do chuvisco


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2008 às 22:40)

Aqui vou com 19,2ºC, 74%HR, 1013hpa e céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2008 às 23:09)

Boa noite! 

Belas Fotos Gilmet !! 

Por cá parece que o verão tirou férias, hoje voltou a primavera 

*Resumo do dia:*

*Temperatura Máxima: * 26.0ºC
*Temperatura Minima:*   18.2ºC
*Temperatura Actual:*   19.8ºC


Cumprimentos


----------



## jose leça (16 Jun 2008 às 23:25)

Boa noite:

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 20,3ºC
Tmin:  16,6ºC

Actual: 17,8ºC e 51%HR

Ms que raio se passa com Pedras Rubras?


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 23:54)

Obrigado...

Por hoje despeço-me com 16,3ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1012 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,2ºC (23:38)
MÁXIMA: 20,9ºC (15:53)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 1,5mm


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2008 às 00:00)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 23,1 ºC (11h52); Temperatura actual - 15,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1020 hPa.

*Céu parcialmente nublado sem precipitação com aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 32,2 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2008 às 00:27)

O ceu esta encoberto
Temp: *18.6ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressao: *1015.9hPa*


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 00:32)

A minima do dia de ontem acabou por ser 16,9ºC às 23h59.

Por agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco ou nulo.
Está-se bem na rua!
16,7ºC agora.

Boa noite


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2008 às 09:04)

Bom Dia!!

Por aqui, mínima de 15,0ºC pelas 03:32

Neste momento 16,8ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h

Céu pouco nublado...


----------



## vitamos (17 Jun 2008 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Temperatura máxima de ontem: *25,4ºC*


Hoje acordei com mínima matinal de *17,7ºC*. O céu está pouco nublado e a pressão está em 1016hPa!


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jun 2008 às 09:16)

Bom dia
Por aqui algum nevoeiro, com a temp. nos 15.6ºC.
Pressão: 1015.2hPa
Temp. max de ontem 24.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jun 2008 às 10:01)

Bom dia!
Minima desta noite: 19,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jun 2008 às 10:31)

Máximo Ontem:  25.9 ºC (14:46) 
Mínimo Ontem:  16.8 ºC (23:58) 

Mínimo Hoje:  15.1 ºC (05:32) 

Hoje dia de sol e previsão de continuar o bom tempo com algum calor até ao horizonte das previsões.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 11:59)

Bom dia!

Por aqui Tmin foi de 15,4ºC.

O dia segue com céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte.
Estão agora 22,0ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jun 2008 às 12:03)

Bom dia por aqui o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens o vento sopra fraco de norte e a temperatura está nos25.5ºC
Este fim de semana sempre vai estar muito calor gostava de saber?


----------



## mauro miranda (17 Jun 2008 às 12:11)

pois eu aqui tenho sol, sim, com 22,4 graus e vento fraco

começam-se é a formar nuvens assim do género cúmulos

vamos ver no k dá, mas n tenho esperanças


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2008 às 12:19)

Só agora é que toquei os 20,0ºC...
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 12,8 km/h


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2008 às 14:09)

Viva!
Tive de mínima 16,6ºC

Agora sigo com 25,5ºC, 33%HR, 1016hpa, vento fraco e céu limpo


----------



## mauro miranda (17 Jun 2008 às 14:24)

pois eu sigo com 25,9 graus e vento fraco, hoje já está quentinho


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2008 às 14:32)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bom dia por aqui o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens o vento sopra fraco de norte e a temperatura está nos25.5ºC
> Este fim de semana sempre vai estar muito calor gostava de saber?



Muito mesmo iremos ter novas máximas do ano  

26,8ºC vento fraco 5,0km/h já está um grande dia de praia...


----------



## vitamos (17 Jun 2008 às 16:15)

Céu limpo, tímidas nuvens a Este, vento fraco e calor! Ingredientes do dia! 

A quem pode ir à praia, divirtam-se , a quem tem de trabalhar, bom trabalho! A quem se encontra na dura fase de exames muito boa sorte!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2008 às 16:21)

Por aqui, a máxima não passou de *21,8ºC*

Neste momento, 21,1ºC
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h

... tenho exame de Português amanhã... (9º ano)


----------



## mauro miranda (17 Jun 2008 às 16:25)

pois, eu amanha também tenho de 9º ano, vamos lá a ver como corre a matemática é pior

vamos ao que interessa

a temperatura máxima foi bastante alta, 27,4 graus, e agora está em 27,1

a mínima deve andar nos 16/17

vento fraco


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2008 às 17:05)

A máxima por aqui foi de *27,6ºC*!!

Agora vou com 26,5ºC, 32%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 17:55)

vitamos disse:


> A quem pode ir à praia, divirtam-se , a quem tem de trabalhar, bom trabalho! A quem se encontra na dura fase de exames muito boa sorte!



Ai praia... Agora, só por um canudo!
Estou mesmo na dura fase...

Bem, por aqui o dia foi de muito sol, mas também de algum vento.
A máxima deu-se ao inicio da tarde: *25,1ºC*.

Desde então tem vindo progressivamente a descer...
O vento lá vai soprando moderado, por vezes forte.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2008 às 17:57)

Neste momento tenho 20,8ºC
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h

Durante todo o dia, cumulus, quer pequenos ou grandes, não desabitaram o topo da Serra, embora por vezes fosse até dificil de os ver...


----------



## Sueste (17 Jun 2008 às 19:06)

Olá boa tarde!

A esta hora estou com 23.7º e tive uma minima de 15.9ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (17 Jun 2008 às 19:15)

a temperatura desce depressa, neste momento tenho já 22,7 graus, o vento passou a moderado

RESUMO DO DIA

céu pouco nublado, sendo limpo de manhã, vento fraco, passando a moderado de noroeste, pequena subida da temperatura, e que boa subida, e claro o sol sempre a brilhar


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jun 2008 às 19:25)

Max: 25,9ºC
Min: 14,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jun 2008 às 19:41)

Boa tarde
Por aqui hoje o dia foi de sol,tirando de manhã que houve algumas nuvens,neste momento sigo com 24.5ºC

Temperatura máxima de hoje 17 de Junho de 2008:28.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2008 às 20:01)

Por aqui 19,1ºC

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Novo recorde de vento, de *36,7 km/h* há pouco

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,0ºC (03:32)
MÁXIMA: 21,8ºC (17:04)


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2008 às 20:04)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,1 ºC (05h17); Temperatura máxima - 27,3 ºC (17h36); Temperatura actual - 15,2 ºC.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 32,2 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2008 às 20:08)

Também está ventoso por aqui. A estação do Mário Barros (lá no topo do prédio) em Queluz  registou uma rajada de 50km/h, a do hotspot na Moita registou uma de 41.8km/h


----------



## psm (17 Jun 2008 às 20:17)

Boa tarde

Um dia normal de verão, vento moderado de NO, fresco a nivel de temperatura, e algumas nuvens na serra de sintra que talvez amanhã de manhã terá o seu barrão.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2008 às 20:38)

Vince disse:


> Também está ventoso por aqui. A estação do Mário Barros (lá no topo do prédio) em Queluz  registou uma rajada de 50km/h, a do hotspot na Moita registou uma de 41.8km/h



Pois foi  mas isto por aqui já é uma terra ventosa por natureza.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 20:43)

E por aqui o vento também sopra forte com algumas rajadas.
É ver já algumas bandeiras de Portugal a desfiarem-se

A temperatura é também a mais baixa dos últimos dias para esta hora: 17,7ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jun 2008 às 20:47)

Boa tarde.

Hoje por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado.

Tmin - 18,8ºC

Tmax - 24,4ºc

Actual - 22,8ºC

Hoje foi um dia mais fresco


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2008 às 21:07)

Nova máxima de vento, para aqui... de *42,8 km/h *pelas 20:39

Neste momento... está fresco... muito fresco tenho *15,9ºC* e de certeza que hoje, ainda tenho uma nova minima do dia... (15,0ºC até agora)

Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 21:11)

E aqui 16,5ºC.
A nortada hoje está forte está..


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2008 às 21:31)

Aqui estou com *15,4ºC*

Como este, é o meu ultimo post antes do Exame Nacional de Lingua Portuguesa, que irá decorrer amanhã pelas 09:00, desejo, a todos os que o fizerem (ou que fizerem outro exame qualquer...), *Muito Boa Sorte!!*


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 21:40)

Gilmet disse:


> Como este, é o meu ultimo post antes do Exame Nacional de Lingua Portuguesa, que irá decorrer amanhã pelas 09:00, desejo, a todos os que o fizerem (ou que fizerem outro exame qualquer...), *Muito Boa Sorte!!*



André: "Quantos cantos tem os Lusiadas?"
Gil:"Tem 10 cantos, num total de 1102 estrofes. Cada canto tem, em média 110 estrofes, e cada estrove tem 8 versos, o que faz dela um oitava. Todos os versos são decassilábicos. Estes, podem ser também heroicos, quando acentuados na 6ª e 10ªs silabas, ou sáficos, quando acentuados na 4ª, 8ª e 10ªs silabas. O esquema rimático é sempre o mesmo, em cada estrofe: ABABABCC"

Acho que vou desejar é boa sorte ao exame nacional de português!

Agora a sério, o primeiro exame traz sempre aquele nervosismo e aquela ansiedade maior. Mas vão ver que não é nada de outro mundo!
Boa sorte a todos!

Sigo com 15,9ºC.
Fresquinho.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2008 às 22:19)

Vou com 18,6ºC, 57%HR, 1018hpa


----------



## jose leça (17 Jun 2008 às 22:24)

Boa noite.

Por aqui noite fresca e húmida, com 16,6ºC e 70%HR, com vento calmo.

Tive uma máxima de 22,4ºC e mínima de 13,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2008 às 22:46)

Hoje o dia apresentou-se pouco nublado durante o dia...

Tempª min: *15.7ºC*
Tempª max: *24.8ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *18.9ºC*
Hum: *59%*
Pressao: *1020.9hPa*


----------



## mauro miranda (17 Jun 2008 às 22:50)

ja tive a dar uma vista de olhos na matéria, e para mim desde que não saia textos poéticos, é óptimo, agora a matemática vai ser um desastre total


bem, a temperatura está em 16,5

fresquinhooooo


boa sorte a todos os que irão fazer o exame, boa sorte mesmo


----------



## rbsmr (17 Jun 2008 às 23:16)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp: 16.5ºC
Pressão: 1016 hpa

Boa sorte a todos os que vão fazer exames...É um momento decisivo das vossas vidas porque já passei por algo semelhante (prova de aferição e provas específicas).

Força, Coragem e Boa Sorte!


----------



## diogo (17 Jun 2008 às 23:57)

Oi pessoal! Tenho andado ausente pois estou em poupança de tráfego!

16/06- Tmin=16.0ºC  Tmax=22.7ºC
17/06- Tmin=14.4ºC  Tmax=23.0ºC

Agora: 12.8ºC , 61% HR , 1018 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco... esta noite promete ser fresquinha


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2008 às 00:00)

Extremos do dia 17 de Junho:
Tmáx: 25,1ºC
Tmin: 14,8ºC (às 23h59).

Por agora céu limpo e vento moderado de norte.
E os mesmos 14,8ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Jun 2008 às 00:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Nova máxima de vento, para aqui... de *42,8 km/h *pelas 20:39
> 
> Neste momento... está fresco... muito fresco tenho *15,9ºC* e de certeza que hoje, ainda tenho uma nova minima do dia... (15,0ºC até agora)
> 
> ...




Por aqui estao 14.2 ºC , a maxima chegou aos 23 ºC.Humidade Relativa de 84 %.
A Rajada maxima aqui foi de 54.8 Km\h , e o vento medio de 29.8 Km\h.
Pah gil ve la se dizes ao vento para parar pah esta a afectar...estou com um windchill de 7.2 ºC xD


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jun 2008 às 09:19)

Bom dia pessoal

Por aqui o céu está limpinho e o vento quase que não sopra e vou com 22.7ºC. Estou a ver que anda tudo aterefado com os aexames nacionais por isso desejo boa sorte que corram bem


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *15,8ºC *(23h59min)
Tmax *25,8ºC*

Hoje o dia amanheceu com muitas nuvens no céu, mas neste momento o sol já começa a espreitar. A mínima matinal foi de *15,1ºC*, a pressão está em *1019hPa*.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jun 2008 às 10:02)

*Mínimo Hoje: 9,7 ºC (06:12) *

Uma mínima no "mínimo" surpreendente. A última mínima abaixo de 10ºC tinha acontecido no dia 6/MAI também com 9,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2008 às 10:10)

Bom dia pessoal

Também por aqui tive uma minima muito fresca, embora não tenha superado os 12,5ºC do dia 2 de Junho.
Hoje, minima de *13,5ºC.*

Por agora, céu limpo, vento fraco e a temperatura a atingir agora os 20ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2008 às 10:14)

Viva o vento e a radição ultra-violeta...estou com 18.4ºC e tive uma rica mínima de 12.4ºC deve ser do Verão que se aproxima


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2008 às 10:40)

O capacete de nuvens que de manhã quria abrir... voltou a fechar 

Ou seja o dia nem está frio nem quente, nem tá agradável nem desagradável, não está não nem sim... está NIM!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2008 às 11:40)

Bom dia a todos!!

Posso desde já afirmar que o exame me correu bestante bem!!

Quanto a temperaturas, tive uma rica mínima de *12,8ºC* (houve muito vento senão podia ter descido mais...)

Neste momento estão *19,3ºC*
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento quase sempre aima dos 10 km/h (10,8 km/h neste momento)

Céu limpo, com excepção de algumas nuvens, presentes no topo da Serra

Segundo a ultima imagem de satélite... arece que ainda há locais que se encontram com nevoeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2008 às 11:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia a todos!!
> Quanto a temperaturas, tive uma rica mínima de *12,8ºC* (houve muito vento senão podia ter descido mais...)



Querias uma mínima ainda mais baixa ?? tens a noção em que mês estás


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2008 às 11:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Segundo a ultima imagem de satélite... arece que ainda há locais que se encontram com nevoeiro



Eu não lhe chamaria bem nevoeiro... é um céu encoberto mesmo  Mas finalmente agora está a abrir. Aliás nas imagens de satélite em animação é possivel ver toda a nebulosidade a desaparecer. Finalmente vejo o sol hoje...


----------



## mauro miranda (18 Jun 2008 às 12:18)

acabei de vir do exame, e digo que foi muito fácil, até coisas da primária puseram, 2 não tenho, heheheh.

6ª é que vai ser a doer ( matemática), uii até doi

agora vamos falar do tempo
T-Min - 13,7 baixinha para a altura do ano

agora estão 23,0 graus

boa tarde


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2008 às 12:30)

Hoje, a minima foi de *15.5ºC*

Por agora, o ceu esta a encobrir
Temp: *22.4ºC*
Hum: *59%*
Pressao: *1021.6hPa*


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2008 às 13:15)

E depois de dias e dias off, adivinhem quem voltou?





Esperemos que se aguente!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2008 às 13:35)

Por aqui ainda vou com *20,4ºC*
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2008 às 14:16)

Por aqui a mínima ficou nos 14,1ºC 

Agora vou com o céu limpo e 24,1ºC, 40%HR, 1018hpa, vento máx: 13,0km/h agora mesmo


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2008 às 14:39)

A temperatura ainda nao ultrapassou os *22.4ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo. Hum: *56%*


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jun 2008 às 16:46)

Máximo Hoje:  30,3 ºC (15:36)

Mais uma máxima acima de 30ºC.

E vai continuar a subir...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2008 às 16:48)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximo Hoje:  30,3 ºC (15:36)
> 
> Mais uma máxima acima de 30ºC.
> 
> E vai continuar a subir...



Grande amplitude térmica, hoje, aí na Moita!... 20,6ºC


Por aqui, vai aquecendo e levo *22,5ºC* neste momento. A máxima até agora foi de 22,8ºC

Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 11,1 km/h, tendo sido o máximo de hoje, de 25,5 km/h pelas 13:39


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2008 às 17:07)

Aqui a meio na longitude, a máxima foi de *26,5*ºC.

Por agora, abriram já a porta ao vento que sopra moderado a forte de NO.
23,4ºC agora.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2008 às 18:08)

Por aqui o dia foi de algum vento max: 16,2km/h(16:18)...a temperatura máxima ainda não sei qual é porque está a subir e tenho a máxima agora mesmo de 26,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2008 às 18:26)

Por aqui, 21,2ºC

Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h

Começam a aparecer umas nuvens no topo da Serra


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2008 às 18:32)

A máxima ficou nos *26,8ºC*...

Agora estão 25,6ºC, 40%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## Turista (18 Jun 2008 às 18:46)

Boa tarde,

sigo com céu limpo e com uns amenos 18ºC.

A máxima de hoje foi de 20,7ºC
A mínima de 16,1 (penso que até às 00h00 não baterá este valor).

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jun 2008 às 18:48)

Boas tarde
Por ká o dia de hoje foi um dia em ke o sol brilhou á vontadeagora sigo com 27.7ºC

Temperatura máxima de hoje 18 de Junho 2008:30.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2008 às 18:49)

A maxima, de hoje, nao ultrapassou os *22.6ºC*

Por agora, sigo com ceu limpo
Temp: *20.7ºC*
Hum: *59%*
Pressao: *1023.0hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jun 2008 às 18:57)

Boa tarde. Hoje por cá foi mais um dia de sol com céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 21,2ºC

Tmax - 26,5ºC

Actual - 26ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2008 às 19:11)

Boa tarde)
Dia de Verão em Bragança o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco a temperatura ronda os 24ºC


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jun 2008 às 19:36)

Boa tarde 

Hoje teve um belo dia

Céu Limpo com vento fraco

Temperaturas registadas esta tarde por aqui 

16h - 29ºC
17h - 31ºC < max. hoje >
19h - 27ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2008 às 19:49)

Por aqui 19,2ºC com vento constante, fraco a moderado... 15,8 km/h no momento

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## jose leça (18 Jun 2008 às 20:23)

Boa noite:

Por cá a máxima não passou dos 20,5ºC, e a mínima foi de 15,1ºC

Sigo com uns frescos 17,1ºC e 59%HR, céu llimpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## mauro miranda (18 Jun 2008 às 21:29)

pois eu hoje tive uma máxima de 28,3 graus, é verdade, o calor já dá mostras outra vez, e pelos vistos é para ficar


o vento está moderado, em que há alturas que está forte com rajadas

já está frescote, tenho 20,3 graus


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2008 às 21:41)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,7 ºC (06h28); Temperatura máxima - 29,6 ºC (15h37); Temperatura actual - 22,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 32,2 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2008 às 22:27)

Aqui estou com *14,6ºC*

Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

O vento por vezes, apresenta umas belas rajadas... tipo safanão...
Neste momento, a 9,0 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: *12,8ºC* (05:42)
MÀXIMA: 22,8ºC (17:13)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2008 às 22:40)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui estou com *14,6ºC*



Rico Outubro  eu estou com 14.9ºC.


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2008 às 23:10)

Por aqui apesar do sol presente o dia esteve quase sempre desagradável na rua a pedir agasalho em cima da t-shirt por causa do vento.




Mário Barros disse:


> Rico Outubro  eu estou com 14.9ºC.



Mário, já que estás sempre atento ao frio, hoje fiquei intrigado com a tua estação. Tens alguma explicação para a queda da temperatura esta manhã de 3ºC em apenas 16 minutos (de 20.5 °C para 17.5 °C) na tua estação pouco antes das 9 da manhã ? Quase parece a passagem duma frente mas obviamente não houve frente nenhuma e não encontrei nada parecido nas outras estações. É normal uma variação destas por aí


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2008 às 23:20)

Ja registo *14.2ºC*, mas ate as _23h59min_, acho que terei uma nova minima...

O ceu encontra-se lmpo, e a humidade ede *59%*


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2008 às 23:21)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e um dia de Verão, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
actual: 21.2ºC

Este mês de Junho de 2008 tem sido claramente mais quente do que o Junho de 2007, mais dias de temperaturas superiores a 30ºC, o dobro das noites tropicais e precipitação zero. Sinceramente não vejo temperaturas comparativamente a Outubro, mas sim um Junho quente e seco.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2008 às 23:22)

Boa noite,
A minima de hoje (a madrugada passada)foi de 19,5ºC.
Durante o dia esteve calor....aqui já se está muito bem na praia...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2008 às 23:39)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui apesar do sol presente o dia esteve quase sempre desagradável na rua a pedir agasalho em cima da t-shirt por causa do vento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim Vince posso explicar  é assim o sensor está virado para norte e logo de manhã leva com o sol desde que nasce até cerca das 10h30.Hoje por acaso levantei-me ás 8h30 e decidi colocar o sensor á sombra.

Mas em breve o problema vai ser resolvido quando comprar o radiation shield  e colocarei o sensor no telhado.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2008 às 23:59)

Por aqui, termino o dia, 0,2ºC mais fresco do que ontem com *13,9ºC*

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h

Vamos ver como ficam as mínimas de amanhã...


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2008 às 00:01)

Aqui vou com 16,8ºC, 66%HR, 1020hpa


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2008 às 00:13)

A minima do dia 18 Junho, foi de *13.8ºC *

Sigo com os 13.8ºC.. e ceu limpo


----------



## jose leça (19 Jun 2008 às 00:37)

Mais uma noite fresca de Junho, com 15,3ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jun 2008 às 05:13)

Noite bem fresca?Quase  fria .E só não assim é, porque não há sequer brisa.
Por aqui , com estes actuais 11.3º com um ventinho à mistura haveria de ser bonito...Outubro seria pouco.
Ao mesmo tempo céu literalmente limpo (nem um cirrozinho) e visibilidade a perder-se no longínquo crepúsculo...


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jun 2008 às 05:30)

BOM DIA.
-Agora que o crepúsculo transitou para o lusco-fusco, posso confirmar:
céu absolutamente limpo e visibilidade até à linha do horizonte.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia!!!!

Por aqui, uma mínima mais baixa do que a de ontem (12,8ºC), mas, ainda assim, mais alta do que a mínima mais baixa...

Foi *12,4ºC* pelas 06:38

Neste momento tenho 16,8ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h

O céu está totalmente limpo


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2008 às 09:52)

Registei uma minima de *11.8ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo.
Temp: *22.2ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1024.7hPa*


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2008 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *14,1ºC *(23h59min)
Tmax *23,3ºC*

A noite foi fria. A mínima matinal foi de *12,6ºC*. Céu nesta altura totalmente limpo e pressão em *1021 hPa*!


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia pessoal!

Também eu tive uma minima ligeiramente mais fria que ontem.
Ontem 13,5ºC.
Hoje: *13,1ºC*.

A média das minimas de Junho até ao momento está em 15,83ºC.

Por agora a temperatura sobe e sobe, estando já perto dos 21ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2008 às 10:32)

Xiiiiiiiiiiii mínima de 11.4ºC sinto-me desnorteado calendariamente falando.


----------



## mauro miranda (19 Jun 2008 às 11:48)

também tive uma mínima baixinha, especialmente para este mês, foi de 12,2 graus, ao menos não estava vento se não chegava aos 10, lool

vento fraco e céu limpinhooo, com óptima visibilidade


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2008 às 13:00)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 12,8ºC a mais baixa do mês até agora...

Agora estou com 23,0ºC, 38%HR, 1020hpa...

PS: espero que logo tenha uma grande alegria porque o dia para mim está estragado já...


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2008 às 13:09)

miguel disse:


> PS: espero que logo tenha uma grande alegria porque o dia para mim está estragado já...



Oh diabo... entonces? 

Por aqui dia de sol e céu praticamente limpo! O calor é atenuado por uma brisa que por vezes se pode chamar "vento" embora fraco!

E logo tenho esperanças q.b.  (o qb desaparece se estivermos concentrados e ao melhor nível)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jun 2008 às 13:40)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui manha de céu muito nublado. com neblinas

Tmin - 20,9ºC


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2008 às 14:06)

Por aqui estão 25 °C, um início de tarde já um pouco mais agradável que ontem com menos vento, para já.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2008 às 14:18)

Por aqui 22,3ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 23,1ºC

Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Vento a 7,2 km/h


----------



## diogo (19 Jun 2008 às 14:28)

Aqui tive mínimas bem baixas nos últimos dias:

18/06 - 10.8ºC / 23.0ºC
Hoje - 10.7ºC / 24.5ºC (até agora)

Agora: 23.9ºC , 32% HR , 1019 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2008 às 15:23)

vitamos disse:


> Oh diabo... entonces?
> 
> Por aqui dia de sol e céu praticamente limpo! O calor é atenuado por uma brisa que por vezes se pode chamar "vento" embora fraco!
> 
> E logo tenho esperanças q.b.  (o qb desaparece se estivermos concentrados e ao melhor nível)



Porque  a TMN é uma M****...e por não estar operacional durante a noite de ontem pode ter estragado a relação entre duas pessoas  

Enfim adiante...vou com 23,8ºC e algum vento de W máx: 16,2km/h (14:59)


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2008 às 15:27)

miguel disse:


> Porque  a TMN é uma M****...e por não estar operacional durante a noite de ontem pode ter estragado a relação entre duas pessoas
> 
> Enfim adiante...vou com 23,8ºC e algum vento de W máx: 16,2km/h (14:59)



Pois... eu cá uso aquela dos insólitos e até hoje não tive grandes stresses...

Por aqui céu limpo e continua a soprar um ventito fraco! Só logo saberei a máxima mas acho que não deve ter passado a barreira dos 25 por muito... (se é que passou)


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2008 às 16:05)

Problema resolvido   já estou mais contente  agora FORÇAAA PORTUGAAALLL!!!!!!! 

24,6ºc, 34%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## mauro miranda (19 Jun 2008 às 17:34)

25,9 graus e vento fraco, por enquanto, lool


muito sol, e ja ta bom pa praia 


já um adiantamento

em 2010, EUUUU VOUUUUUU


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2008 às 17:48)

Por aqui* 23,9ºC* e vento a 14,7 km/h
A máxima até ao momento foi 24,4ºC ás 16:23

Neste momento humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2008 às 18:31)

Máximo Hoje:  32.2 ºC (15:50) 
Mínimo Hoje:  9.8 ºC (06:30) 

Dia com grande amplitude térmica. 2ª minima mais baixa do mês e 5ª máxima do ano.

Amanhã e sábado são dias para aqui rondarem máximas de 34-36ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2008 às 18:51)

Mais uma enorme amplitude térmica aí na Moita...

Por aqui 23,9ºC ainda... (tem andado entre os 23,9ºC e os 24,1ºC)

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 9,3 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jun 2008 às 19:24)

Boa tarde pessoal:
Hoje o dia por aqui foi de muito sol e o vento nem existiuagora sigo com uns agradáveis 28.6ºC

Temperatura máxima de hoje 19 de junho de 2008:31.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2008 às 19:27)

Aqui a temperatura já vai descendo, pelo que me encontro com *22,8ºC*

Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Vento a 10,8 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2008 às 21:19)

Estou com *18,6ºC*

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento fraco

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,4ºC (06:38)
MÁXIMA: 24,4ºC (16:23)


Como este será o meu ultimo post antes da realização do exame nacional de Matemática, desejo a todos os que o fizerem, ou que fizerem outro exame qualquer... *MUITO BOA SORTE* (e tenham calma...)


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2008 às 21:52)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 31,1 ºC (16h32); Temperatura actual - 23,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 32,2 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2008 às 22:01)

Gilmet disse:


> Como este será o meu ultimo post antes da realização do exame nacional de Matemática, desejo a todos os que o fizerem, ou que fizerem outro exame qualquer... *MUITO BOA SORTE* (e tenham calma...)



Boa sorte *Gil e mauro miranda * (sei que pelo menos vocês farão o "temivel" exame de matemática amanhã. 
Também eu vos acompanho, mas numa matéria um pouco diferente (mecânica dos fluídos) e num tempo bem mais alargado (3h).

Sigo com 20,0ºC e vento moderado de NO.

Hoje:
Tmáx: 29,4ºC.
Tmin: 13,1ºC.

Máxima de Agosto, minima de Abril.
No meio fica Junho! Estamos na média!


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2008 às 22:25)

TIve máxima de 29,2ºC

Agora vou com 22,2ºC, 65%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## jose leça (19 Jun 2008 às 22:34)

Boa noite.

Por aqui mais uma noite fresca de Junho, com 19,5ºC e 79%HR

A máxima de hoje foi de 24,2ºC, e a mínima 12,7ºC

bamos em frente! benha o calor!


----------



## mauro miranda (19 Jun 2008 às 22:43)

AnDré disse:


> Boa sorte *Gil e mauro miranda * (sei que pelo menos vocês farão o "temivel" exame de matemática amanhã.
> Também eu vos acompanho, mas numa matéria um pouco diferente (mecânica dos fluídos) e num tempo bem mais alargado (3h).
> 
> Sigo com 20,0ºC e vento moderado de NO.
> ...





é verdade André, amanha é o derradeiro exame, a minha mãe até me vai dar um calmente loooool

boa sorte a todos, ao Gil, a ti, e aos restantes que irão fazer exame


hoje, a máxima foi alta, de 29,9 graus, mas eu nem achei muito calor, agora sigo já com 19,8, já não estou tropical, vento fraco, a pouco estava moderado, e claro, ceu estrelado.

boa noite e mais uma vez boa sorte


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jun 2008 às 23:03)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui dia humido com céu muito nublado com boas abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 20,9ºC 

Tmax - 24,8ºC

Actual 21,8ºC e 86% Hr


----------



## Turista (19 Jun 2008 às 23:36)

Neste dia  da eliminação de Portugal , mais um dia de sol e algum vento.
Máx - 22,5ºC
Min - 15,2ºC

Sigo com 17,9ºC / 82% de humidade / 1019,6 hPa.

Abraços a todos!


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jun 2008 às 02:04)

Boas noites.
Por aqui,  lá está a capa de nuvens que encobre por cima das nossas cabeças todos os céus.
Depois de um dia de céu limpo mas refrescado pela nortada
 com tímida máxima  de 21.6º,
agora céu encoberto com nuvens baixas desde as 21h  e temperatura estável nos 18º.
O IM lá vai alertando para céu limpo,MAS , temporariamente muito nublado durante a madrugada e manhã na faixa costeira  a norte ,hora do cabo mondego,
hora do cabo da Roca...
Por aqui, já sabemos do que a casa gasta...
Por aqui,  há  dias assim,(muitos).
Mesmo aqui ao lado, haverá  Verão.
Por aqui, ainda não...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2008 às 07:07)

Bom dia!

Minima de *17,7ºC* (grande diferença de ontem para hoje).
Por agora 19,0ºC.

Céu limpo, e vento nulo.
Vem aí um grande dia de praia, para quem puder aproveitar..

EDIT:

Previsão do IM:


> "Aumento temporário de nebulosidade, até ao início da manhã e para
> o fim do dia, no Litoral a norte do Cabo Raso"



E ora cá está a nebulosidade:


----------



## psm (20 Jun 2008 às 08:15)

bom dia 
André é nevoeiro, especialmente onde vivem os meus pais (assafora),enquanto que aqui no estoril céu limpo, vento fraco de NO, e ameno, tipico de verão.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *12,6ºC*
Tmax *25,8ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *18,8ºC *(pouco depois das 0h, estável desde então). Pela manhã nevoeiro bem fechado que abriu num curto espaço de tempo. Neste momento sol e alguma neblina!


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jun 2008 às 10:41)

psm disse:


> bom dia
> André é nevoeiro, especialmente onde vivem os meus pais (assafora),enquanto que aqui no estoril céu limpo, vento fraco de NO, e ameno, tipico de verão.


Um clássico dia de Verão...
Gosto muito do litoral Oeste: calor tórrido em Lisboa, fresquinho, fresquinho em Torres Vedras!

Lisboa (Telheiras)
Temp: ?
Pressão: 1020 hpa


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 11:21)

Bom dia!!

Acordei com uma bela camada de nevoeiro, que se prolongou até cerca das 09:30 (foi um bela manhã para um exame, que me correu bem)

A mínima foi mais alta com 15,6ºC
Neste momento 21,4ºC, mas o sol está forte!
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Os Fractus ainda se encontram nos céu, mais a norte, e cobrindo parte da Serra

Hoje pelas 07:00






E agora






Ultima imagem de satélite


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2008 às 11:22)

psm disse:


> bom dia
> André é nevoeiro, especialmente onde vivem os meus pais (assafora),enquanto que aqui no estoril céu limpo, vento fraco de NO, e ameno, tipico de verão.



Sem duvida era nevoeiro de advecção mas a senhora do IM ás 8h15 achou que eram nuvens e pronto...


----------



## mauro miranda (20 Jun 2008 às 11:28)

ola, acabei de vir do exame que foi tão básico, mas tão básico, eu não comento, looool

o tempo é sempre o mesmo, céu limpo, vento fraco e vai andando nisto


tive mínima de 14,5


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2008 às 12:21)

Boas
A mínima esta noite foi muito mais alta que na noite passada!! *18,7ºC*

Agora sigo com 26,5ºC, 42%HR, 1020hpa e vento  a zero


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

Já vou com 23,6ºC e os Fractus ainda cobrem parte da Serra


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2008 às 13:05)

Hoje, registei de minima *19.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *25.8ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1022.8hPa*

Ate agora a mxima registada foi de *26.3ºC*

Ontem[_19Junho_] a maxima foi de *25.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 13:09)

Segundo as ultimas imagens de satélite, (http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=zoom&xas=88&yas=380) notamos que na ultima meia-hora a neblusidade na Serra aumentou um pouco... por aqui a humidade também aumentou um pouco, e neste momento encontra-se nos 72%

A temperatura está a descer, nos 22,9ºC, a pressão a 1018 hPa e o vento está fraco, por vezes chegando a moderado... neste momento 13,3 km/h


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2008 às 13:17)

Aqui a humidade a aumentar 53%HR e a temperatura é de 26,8ºC o vento a aumentar também máx: 13,0km/h (13:07)


----------



## meteo (20 Jun 2008 às 13:40)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Minima de *17,7ºC* (grande diferença de ontem para hoje).
> Por agora 19,0ºC.
> ...


elah a névoa está aqui perto de P.arcos .que não desça mais


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2008 às 13:45)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Bem, parece que os vossos exames correram melhores que o meu

Quanto a tempo, está um bafo na Av.D.Dinis -Odivelas (a 17m acima do nivel do mar e lareada de prédios). O termómetro digital da Farmácia ao Sol registava 59ºC.

Aqui no bairro Arroja, um pouco mais fresco.
Registo agora 28,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2008 às 13:48)

meteo disse:


> elah a névoa está aqui perto de P.arcos .que não desça mais



Estava...
A imagem de satélite data da hora que se seguiu ao nascer do sol.

Agora nevoeiro, só nas praias de Sintra:




Praia Grande.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 13:54)

A humidade não para de aumentar... tenho *75%*

Temperatura nos 22,8ºC
Vento a 15,4 km/h

A Serra, do lado de cá, tem muitas nuvens, mas do lado das praias, é um facto... está tudo tapadinho


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2008 às 13:58)

Já estou a ver o filme tempo relativamente fresco por aqui até meio da tarde para aquecer muito para o fim da tarde e ser uma noite quente 

26,2ºC, 55%HR, 1019hpa e vento max de 14,0km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2008 às 14:44)

Boa tarde por aqui já vou com 33.3ºC,ISTO HOJE PROMETE


----------



## mauro miranda (20 Jun 2008 às 14:44)

já vou com 29,6 graus

não me admira nada que o alentejo esteja em alerta amarelo, mais de 35 graus previstos

sol, vento fraco, e mais uma vez andamos nisto


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2008 às 14:56)

Ora eu precisa de alguém que traga depressa uns electrodos para reanimar um paciente habitual! A alentejana Dona Amareleja que mais uma vez se está a sentir mal!!! 






Quer-se dizer, uma pessoa aposta nas sondagens MeteoPT e depois os resultados são falseados 

Quero ser indemnizado!!!!!!


----------



## Vince (20 Jun 2008 às 15:56)

Por aqui 28 °C e já não vai passar disto.




vitamos disse:


> Quero ser indemnizado!!!!!!



 

Mas às vezes parece que é mesmo de propósito. No calor é a Amareleja e no frio é Lamas de Mouro, sempre a falharem quando é preciso. É uma conspiração contra as nossas sondagens


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2008 às 16:08)

Também quero calor...

Por aqui, a maxima ainda nao ultrapassou os *26.3ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *25.7ºC*
Hum: *66%*
Pressao: *1022.2hPa*


----------



## meteo (20 Jun 2008 às 16:19)

vitamos disse:


> Ora eu precisa de alguém que traga depressa uns electrodos para reanimar um paciente habitual! A alentejana Dona Amareleja que mais uma vez se está a sentir mal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


realmente é muita coincidencia  todas as estações bem,e a mais importante sem funcionar..


----------



## meteo (20 Jun 2008 às 16:27)

Cabo Carvoeiro as 14H
18.7 
passar dos 20 é bastante complicado no Cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2008 às 16:50)

Vince disse:


> Mas às vezes parece que é mesmo de propósito. No calor é a Amareleja e no frio é Lamas de Mouro, sempre a falharem quando é preciso. É uma conspiração contra as nossas sondagens



Não podia estar mais de acordo!
Mas o *Paulo H* já reivindicou os "atentados à Amareleja"
E a Lamas de Mouro? Quem será?


Por aqui a máxima foi de *29,7ºC.*
Agora vai descendo à medida que o vento de NO vai aparecendo.
28,8ºC de momento


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 16:52)

Por aqui "só" *25,7ºC*
Humidade, ainda algo alta, a 61%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a *16,2 km/h*

Os Fractus manteem-se na Serra, embora agora, só estejam para lá desta


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2008 às 17:15)

XIII que forno  tive de máxima *32,6ºC*...

Agora vou com *31,6ºC*, 35%HR, 1018hpa e vento a zeros


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2008 às 17:35)

Aqui na terra do vento tive máxima até agora 26.1ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (20 Jun 2008 às 17:40)

olha, alguem me responde a esta pergunta??

como faço para pôr fotos aqui?



muito calor hoje, realmente, a minha estação marca 32 certinhos, e so estavam previstos 31


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 17:50)

mauro miranda disse:


> Como faço para pôr fotos aqui?



Neste tópico tens tudo muito bem explicadinho... http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Por aqui 24,2ºC e a descer bem!
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h

Os Fractus começam agora a encobrir o Lado Este da Serra


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2008 às 17:55)

Sigo com uns refrescantes 24.3ºC, máxima de 25.6ºC e vento de sueste uma bela brisa que refresca o Algarve, vamos ver se vem o Foehn aí chega aos 30ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2008 às 18:23)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 17,7 ºC (06h07); Temperatura máxima - 33,9 ºC (16h30); Temperatura actual - 33,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - *33,9 ºC (dia 20)*.

*AMARELEJA ? Entre os 36 ºC e os 37 ºC, concerteza !!!*


----------



## Bgc (20 Jun 2008 às 18:26)

Elvas 35.9ºC às 16h, segundo o IM.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2008 às 18:34)

Algumas nuvens e 28,4ºC.

Registei hoje o valor mais elevado do ano com 29,1ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 13,5ºC / 29,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2008 às 19:37)

Mas que dia hojemuito sol e muito calor a temperatura máxima chegou aos 35.2ºC, já passou os 35ºC graus que era a máxima do ano até ao momento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2008 às 19:43)

A esta hora (19:45) ainda estão 30.5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jun 2008 às 19:52)

Máximo Hoje:  33.3 ºC (14:43) 
Mínimo Hoje:  14.5 ºC (06:38) 

Uma máxima que ficou aquem das espectativas. Agora os valores da Moita começam a encaixar nos valores das redondezas.

Realmente é um facto curioso que noto por aqui. Fim de Outono mínimas muito baixas, tive 0,4ºC em Novembro. Chega ao Inverno e parece que as temperaturas começam a enquadrar-se nas das redondezas.

No fim da Primavera a mesma coisa. Em Maio e principio de Junho as máximas mais altas do país. Chega agora o Verão a acabam-se os extremos muito altos por aqui.

Alguma explicação para isto


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Jun 2008 às 20:45)

boas

dia de muito calor aqui em Sesimbra, vento fraco ( quente )  

abraços


----------



## meteo (20 Jun 2008 às 21:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximo Hoje:  33.3 ºC (14:43)
> Mínimo Hoje:  14.5 ºC (06:38)
> 
> Uma máxima que ficou aquem das espectativas. Agora os valores da Moita começam a encaixar nos valores das redondezas.
> ...


 talvez seja um local que atinge facilmente temperaturas relativamente baixas ( em Novembro ) e relativamente altas ( Maio ),mas no Inverno rigoroso e nos grandes dias de calor , não se desvia tanto dos valores obtidos nas redondezas..tem um grande valor optimo de temperatura,em que chega facilmente de um ao outro lado..mas depois passado esse óptimo já não acontecem tantas variações..e assim sendo aproxima-se dos valores normais. talvez seja isto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2008 às 21:19)

Por aqui, máxima de *31,2 ºC*.
Neste momento, estou com *21,0 ºC*, *62 %*, *1017,3 hPa* e *8 km/h*.


----------



## Fil (20 Jun 2008 às 21:39)

Boas. Também tive hoje a máxima e também a mínima mais alta do ano: 14,8ºC / 28,1ºC. Neste momento 22,6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 21:46)

Por aqui, *18,9ºC*
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 3,2 km/h

Os fractus que cobriam a Serra desapareceram completamente... agora, a Serra está limpa (pelo menos que eu veja)...

O céu começa a apresentar as primeiras nuvens altas


Neste dia 20, o mais longo do ano, o sol pôs-se ás 20:59, segundo o meu relógio


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2008 às 22:06)

Max: 28,7ºC
Min: 20,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jun 2008 às 23:04)

Boa Noite! Hoje por aqui, céu muito nublado com boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros por vezes intensos.

Tmin - 19,7ºC

Tmax - 24,8ºC

Actual - 20,8ºC

Precipitação nas ultimas 24 horas - 13 mm


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jun 2008 às 23:21)

Boa noite!

A minima da noite passada foi de 21,5ºC
O dia esteve bem quente, mas a partir do final da tarde avistava-se umas nuvens junto ao mar. Agora, a noite está muito húmida e abafada. Acho que é o Sueste a chegar....


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2008 às 23:27)

A leve brisa, fresca, desta noite amena, junta-se ao alegre som, dos populares cantos, que ainda se ouvem, vindos de arraiais e bailes aqui perto...
Famílias alegres passeiam pelas ruas, muitas delas vindas do baile de finalistas da escola aqui ao lado (ao qual não me apeteceu muito ir)...

Assim vai a noite por aqui...

Temperatura nos 18,3ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,6ºC (06:19)
MÁXIMA: 25,9ºC (16:13)


----------



## jose leça (21 Jun 2008 às 00:34)

Boa noite

Como invejo os nossos amigos do sul. É que já não tenho um dia a 30ºC desde Abril!

25,3ºC de máxima ontem, uns agradáveis 18,4ºC de mínima, mas muita humidade, típico do S. João.

Sigo com 18,7ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Turista (21 Jun 2008 às 00:52)

Ontem, dia 20, foi um dia completamente encoberto por aqui...
Nevoeiro e nuvens baixas.

Extremos:
Min - 15,8ºC
Máx - 19,3ºC

De momento 17,5ºC / 1018,8 hPa. / 91% de humidade.

Abraços!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2008 às 00:55)

Estamos com 2 minutos de Verão (Inverno no hemisfério sul)  e estou com 18.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 01:01)

E o meu primeiro minuto de Verão é tropical!
20,5ºC

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Hoje, minima de *18,2ºC.*
Lá fora o sol já aquece e bem. 
O vento esta fraco e o céu limpo.

Familia toda na praia e eu em casa... Que tortura...


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jun 2008 às 09:54)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.8 ºC (05:04) 

Vamos ver se é hoje que tenho nova máxima do ano...quentinho vai estar e vou dar uns mergulhos


----------



## Levante (21 Jun 2008 às 10:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> A minima da noite passada foi de 21,5ºC
> O dia esteve bem quente, mas a partir do final da tarde avistava-se umas nuvens junto ao mar. Agora, a noite está muito húmida e abafada. Acho que é o Sueste a chegar....



É mesmo, é sueste! Tipicamente abafado e húmido (em especial à noite), mas este sueste veio particularmente carregado de humidade, tendo-se registado neblina e nevoeiro durante a noite q só dissipou com o nascer do sol, via-se claramente no mar o nevoeiro a afastar-se para sw, o que aliás é bem visivel no sat24. Raridade tanta humidade aqui!  Apesar de ser por natureza um padrão de tempo afabado, o Levante (vento sueste) geralmente nao tem indices de humidade tão elevados. Costuma até ser um vento bastante seco de manha, aumentando gradualmente até atingir valores perto de 70% ao cair do dia e noite. Sinceramente, nao sei o que provou o nevoeiro desta noite. Isto poderia acontecer se fosse um levante muito carregado no estreito, mas lá nao houve nada de especial. Talvez a aproximação da frente depressionária que veio dos açores tenha colidido com a massa de ar quente ibérica e provocado este nevoeiro local. Mera especulação, o que é certo é que é um fenómeno rarissimo por estas bandas!  Algum dos conterraneos conhecedores do nosso localismo, ou mesmo um entendido de verdade, pode dar uma explicação?


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2008 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e 26,9ºC.

Registei hoje a mínima mais alta do ano com 15,5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2008 às 12:06)

Bom dia,

Minima desta noite: 19,9ºC
A dia promete aquecer...para já vamos com 25,3ºC

Quanto à questão colocada pelo Levante, não sei qual a explicação, só sei que o tempo a que assisti ontem à tarde, com nuvena muito baixas a chegarem à praia, com aquela sensação de humidade, normalmente só costumo ver em finais de Agosto, inicio de Setembro....tão cedo acho que ainda não tinha assistido....


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2008 às 12:12)

Bom dia!!

Por aqui, o 1º dia de Verão teve uma mínima de *16,2ºC*
Neste momento tenho *21,3ºC*, após uma queda de temperatura de *mais de 2ºC em poucos minutos* e um grande aumento da humidade

Os fractus, que até há pouco eram quase inixestentes, cobrem agora a Serra e o horizonte Norte

Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 15,8 km/h

Uma foto do solstício de Verão


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2008 às 13:06)

Céu limpo de manhã, mas agora já começa a apresentar alguns cumuls em desenvolvimento.




30,0ºC por agora.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2008 às 13:34)

Linda foto Dan!! Bragança já vai nos 30ºC??

Por aqui, 22,9ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h

Apenas fractus na Serra...


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2008 às 13:38)

Esta nevoeiro com *25.9ºC*, hum *65%* e pressao *1020.2hPa*

A minima foi de *19.0ºC*
E ate agora a maxima foi de *27.0ºC*


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 14:03)

Aqui em Odivelas, a manhã foi de subida acentuada da temperatura.
Às 11h já estava com 27ºC.
No entanto e desde então, o ritmo abrandou.

Estou agora com a máxima do dia até ao momento: *28,6ºC*.
Céu limpo, vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2008 às 14:28)

Estou no Alandroal (quase a meio caminho entre Estremoz e Amareleja): a temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 20,5 ºC e agora o termómetro TRONIC (LIDL) já marca 35 ºC à sombra.


----------



## BARROS (21 Jun 2008 às 14:30)

Bom dia, aqui em São Paulo uma nova frente fria está se configurando, já temos céu com nimbos e nimbos-estratos, deve chover forte à tarde. Este mês já é o mais chuvoso desde o início de minhas anotações em 2004. Já caíram 74,3mm de chuva. E por aí está parecido?


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2008 às 14:40)

O nevoeiro ja se dissipou....

Mas, mesmo assim a tempª desce.... *25.8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2008 às 15:05)

BARROS disse:


> E por aí está parecido?



... Por aqui o mês, em termos de precipitação, tem sido sequinho, eu por exemplo só levo *2,0mm* desde o inicio deste mês...

E curiosamente ainda vou com *21,9ºC* e humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

A Serra está totalmente coberta... é só nevoeiro por lá


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Jun 2008 às 15:10)

E por aí está parecido?






está está, então não está?, o que mais tem feito é chuvaxD

já levo 31,4 graus


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2008 às 15:29)

O nevoeiro voltou a aparecer... *25.7ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2008 às 16:12)

E enquantos uns passam já dos 35º,
 por aqui e em quase toda a faixa costeira 
ocidental temos os fractus que de se debatem por passar para além da linha de costa.E lá vão conseguindo pelo menos por aqui:







P.Rubras fica a 4 Km da costa (em linha recta) e já está tudo tapado por estas nuvens que quase beijam o solo,
e uns míseros 20,4º...


----------



## Bgc (21 Jun 2008 às 16:23)

Sensação de muito calor por Bragança. 

33ºC por agora.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jun 2008 às 16:58)

Máximo Hoje:  33.8 ºC (14:06) 

Mais um dia quentinho


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 17:27)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *28,9ºC*.
Agora vai descendo com o vento a soprar moderado de NO.

Tarde quente nas regiões do interior.

Temperaturas *>35ºC*:

*Às 14h UTC:*
Portel: 35,9ºC
Elvas: 35,6ºC
Avis: 35,4ºC
Coruche: 35,1ºC.

*Às 15h UTC:*
Portel: 36,6ºC
Elvas: 36,5ºC
Avis: 36,2ºC
Zebreira: 35,4ºC
Évora: 35,2ºC.

EDIT:

*Às 16h UTC*
Portem liderava com Portel: 36,8ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2008 às 18:06)

29,9ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## BARROS (21 Jun 2008 às 18:11)

Aqui já começou a chover...

...Só 2mm aí. Caramba! Isso é muito seco. Passar dias sem ver água do céu é muito deprimente.


----------



## Bgc (21 Jun 2008 às 18:12)

Episódio de aguaceiros de poucos minutos e alguns trovões.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2008 às 18:21)

Chuva fraca por agora também aqui.


----------



## jose leça (21 Jun 2008 às 18:32)

Boa tarde.
Mais um dia ameno de Junho aqui por estas bandas

Max: 24,4ºC
Min:  17,4ºC

Sigo com 21,3ºC e 67%HR, vento moderado de NW e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2008 às 19:13)

Max: 27,7ºC
Min: 19,3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jun 2008 às 19:24)

Boa tarde
Mas que dia torrido que se fez sentir hoje por estas bandaso que faz com ke a máxima de ontem tenha sido batida pelos 35.5ºC que teve hoje,que é a nova máxima do ano ( e eu ke tive o dia inteiro a montar ares condicionados numa parende branca onde o sol batia com toda a força foi cá com uma esturra) agora sigo com 31.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 21:08)

A temperatura vai baixando.
Estou agora com 20,4ºC, uma temperatura mais baixa do que ontem.
O vento, que chegou a soprar forte ao fim da tarde, diminuiu um pouco de intensidade. Está moderado de NO.

Hoje, e ao contrário da maioria do país, tive uma máxima mais baixa que ontem: 28,9ºC.

Já em Lisboa (cidade) a situação foi mais quente:
Gago Coutinho: 30,6ºC.
Geofisico: 30,4ºC.

Quente, quente, mantem-se Elvas, que às 19h locais estava com 35,3ºC e 12% de HR.
"Óh Elvas, óh Elvas, Badajoz à vista..." Badajoz hoje com 37,4ºC de máxima!


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Jun 2008 às 21:27)

é verdade, hoje esteve mesmo muito calor, tive 32,9 de máxima, o que vale e que depois levantou bastante vento, que ficou forte por momentos, se não a temperatura tinha ido aos 34 se não tivesse vento como d manha

foi um bom dia, parece que amanha vai chover mas não por aquixD

boa noite, tenho 20,3 graus


----------



## psm (21 Jun 2008 às 21:34)

boa noite 
Sai da assafora com estratos e neblina, muito fresco, com vento de NO, e chego ao estoril com céu limpo,vento moderado de NO ligeiramente mais ameno,bem , muito tipico de verão,mais um promenor a inversão(temperatura para se formar os fractus ou os estratos) deve -se situar por volta dos 300 a 350 metros acima disso está limpo,e na serra de sintra é obrigado a subir, dando um "barrão" de fraca espessura .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jun 2008 às 22:25)

Boa noite, hoje foi mais um dia tipicamente açoriano, com céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e boas abertas durante a tarde.

Tmin - 18,1ºC

Tmax - 25,6ºC

Actual - 20,8ºC e 64% Hr

Precipitação das 19h de ontem ás 19h de hoje - 5 mm


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2008 às 22:27)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp max: *27.0ºC*
Temp min: *19.0ºC*

Temp actual: *21.5ºC*, hum *65%* e pressao *1018.9hPa*, com ceu limpo


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2008 às 22:31)

Alandroal: Temperatura máxima de 36,5 ºC. Com isto quer dizer que hoje Amareleja deverá ter tido uma temperatura máxima de 37,5 ºC ou 38 ºC, pelo menos.


----------



## rbsmr (21 Jun 2008 às 22:36)

AnDré disse:


> A temperatura vai baixando.
> Estou agora com 20,4ºC, uma temperatura mais baixa do que ontem.
> O vento, que chegou a soprar forte ao fim da tarde, diminuiu um pouco de intensidade. Está moderado de NO.
> 
> ...



Lisboa (Telheiras)
(22:35)

Temp: 21.3ºC
Pressão: 1017 hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2008 às 22:57)

AnDré disse:


> "Óh Elvas, óh Elvas, Badajoz à vista..." Badajoz hoje com 37,4ºC de máxima!



Estive em Badajoz esta tarde e, quer o carro quer os termómetros da rua, que tinham radiation shield, marcavam *39,0 ºC*.
Quando passei por Elvas, o termómetro do carro passou logo para os *37,5 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2008 às 23:10)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Estive em Badajoz esta tarde e, quer o carro quer os termómetros da rua, que tinham radiation shield, marcavam *39,0 ºC*.
> Quando passei por Elvas, o termómetro do carro passou logo para os *37,5 ºC*.



Pois...
Eu vi aqui:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Spa&rank=100&ano=2008&mes=06&day=21&hora=18&Enviar=Ver
A não ser que a máxima se tenha dado depois das 18h UTC - 19h em Portugal, 20h em Espanha.
Mas amanhã confirmo no aemet.

Sigo com 19,8ºC.
Temperatura completamente estável.


----------



## Fil (21 Jun 2008 às 23:38)

Aqui novamente máxima do ano com 31,0ºC, e mínima de 16,2ºC (contra os 13,8ºC da estação do IM ). Neste momento ainda estou em valores tropicais de 21,2ºC com céu que já se encontra limpo. O dia de amanhã pode ser potencialmente interessante por estas bandas.



AnDré disse:


> Já em Lisboa (cidade) a situação foi mais quente:
> Gago Coutinho: 30,6ºC.
> Geofisico: 30,4ºC.



Pois numa reportagem sobre o calor no 1º dia de verão no Jornal da Noite da SIC mostraram na temperatura do carro 36ºC e depois 40ºC, isto em Lisboa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2008 às 23:49)

Boas noites!!

Hoje fui até á Serra de Sintra. O meu desejo de por lá andar num dia de  nevoeiro tornou-se realidade!... o tópico está ainda em construção... (está em contrução p'raí há 4 horas, visto que o meu PC está muuuuito lento...)

Por aqui, a máxima não passou de 24,4ºC

Neste momento, 17,4ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressõa a 1015 hPa, mas já esteve em 1014 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h

HOJE:

MÌNIMA: 16,2ºC (06:55)
MÁXIMA: 24,4ºC (17:05)


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 01:27)

Por aqui 16,8ºC e parece-me que a máxima de hoje vai ser mais baixa do que a de ontem...

Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Vento fraco...
O pouco nevoeiro que há... está na Serra...


----------



## Turista (22 Jun 2008 às 02:00)

Toda a gente a falar em calor e em sol...
Aqui foi mais um dia de nevoeiro e nuvens baixas... Assim isto é tudo menos Verão 
a temperatura máxima foi de apenas 19,7ºC e a mínima de 16,8ºC ou seja uma amplitude mesmo pequena.

De momento 17,7ºC / 1018,2 hPa. / 88% de humidade.

Abraços!!


----------



## jose leça (22 Jun 2008 às 03:55)

Boa noite

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 24,4ºC
Tmin:  17,4ºC

Sigo com 16,9ºC e 82%HR

Em Portalegre estavam 23,9ºC às 02h00


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jun 2008 às 05:42)

Turista disse:


> Toda a gente a falar em calor e em sol...
> Aqui foi mais um dia de nevoeiro e nuvens baixas... Assim isto é tudo menos Verão



Bons dias:
-Pois é! Uns com tanto e outros com tão pouco.
Mas não foi só aí que houve nevoeiro e nuvens baixas todo o dia e máximas miseravelmente baixas:
Foi em quase toda a faixa costeira ocidental ( via-se bem no satélite--visível).
Aqui a máxima foi 22.3º atingida ainda ao fim da manhã quando havia ainda algum sol.
Mas ontem não foi a véspera da mudança:
Adivinhem como está agora o tempo lá fora :
Pois !!! Nevoeiro cerrado (visibilidade a rondar os 300 m apenas) e
desconfio que dada a sua densidade vai ser difícil a sua dissipação tão cedo.
Entrementes, tal como ontem, calor, muito calor,quanto mais para o interior e 
quanto mais para sul...


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jun 2008 às 08:26)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.2 ºC (05:08) 

Hoje vai ser um dia um pouco mais fresco.


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2008 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 26,4ºC.

Mínima de 14,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 10:46)

Bom dia!

Tmin: *16,7ºC*.
Mais fresco que ontem.

Por agora mais um dia de Verão.
Céu limpo, vento fraco e muito sol.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 11:00)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Estive em Badajoz esta tarde e, quer o carro quer os termómetros da rua, que tinham radiation shield, marcavam *39,0 ºC*.
> Quando passei por Elvas, o termómetro do carro passou logo para os *37,5 ºC*.



Bom dia *Daniel*

A aemet confirma a máxima de 37,4ºC ontem em Badajoz.





É claro que a estação deve estar num lugar arejado, e que entre prédios no centro da cidade, as temperaturas foram de certeza mais altas. O teu carro e os termómetros de rua, fizeram o papel das RUEMAs


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2008 às 12:23)

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,7ºC

Agora estão 25,5ºC, 42%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...

A máxima ontem foi de 30,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

Bom dia
Por aqui está muito sol e a temperatura já vai nos 30.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 12:42)

Bom dia!!

Por aqui, uma noite com pouco nevoeiro... e temperatura mínima de 15,5ºC pelas 04:46

Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento fraco

Fractus do lado Oeste da Serra


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2008 às 12:44)

28,0ºC e começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens.


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2008 às 13:04)

Frescote aqui por Melgaço, ainda vamos nos 23.1ºC graças a algum vento de oeste.

O dia começou com nevoeiro que se dissipou pelas 9 horas. Neste momento céu limpo a  pouco nublado.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2008 às 13:04)

Boa tarde
Abandonei temporariamente o meu posto de observação em Bragança

Neste momento em Oeiras está um dia de Verão com céu limpo, vento fraco
e temperatura de 25ºC


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2008 às 13:16)

Nevoeiro intenso e persistente durante toda a manhã no litoral norte e centro chegando mesmo a entrar vários quilómetros pelo interior na região centro


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 13:37)

Por aqui, nova rajada de vento... há uns segundos com *27,0 km/h*

Temperatura nos *22,1ºC* e a descer
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Máxima até ao momento de 23,3ºC


----------



## Sueste (22 Jun 2008 às 14:37)

Olá boa tarde!

Tive uma minima de 18.1ºC e agora vou com 28.3ºC.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 14:44)

Por aqui a temperatura começa agora a subir... e tenho agora a máxima do dia com *23,5ºC*

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a *1013 hPa*


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 15:43)

A nebulosidade baixa deu finalmente tréguas à costa ocidental.
Agora as atenções voltam-se para o extremo nordeste de portugal, onde já se vêem pequenos desenvolvimentos verticais!




Praia Grande, Sintra, já sem nevoeiro:




Carcavelos à pinha, como sempre 




Por aqui a tarde segue morna com uns estáveis 27,3ºC.
A máxima até ao momento foi 27,6ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


Ah, extremos de Portugal às 13h UTC:
*12,6ºC* no Pico do Areeiro - Madeira
*34,8ºC* em Elvas - Alto Alentejo.
*4,2mm* acumulados em Porto Santo.


----------



## Bgc (22 Jun 2008 às 16:31)

32.5ºC por agora em Bragança.


----------



## Sueste (22 Jun 2008 às 16:50)

Já alcancei a máxima do dia com 30.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 16:58)

Por aqui 26,1ºC, que é a máxima do dia
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2008 às 16:58)

AnDré disse:


> Carcavelos à pinha, como sempre



Vamos lá ver se não volta a andar tudo á porrada na praia já se começa a tornar moda  isto do calor faz muito mal ao pessoal ainda bem que vem para ai o frio  a ver se se ganha algum juizo no mínimo, por alguma coisa os países do Norte da Europa são o que são  em termos de cidadania.

Por aqui máxima de 24.8ºC estou com 24.2ºC e muito vento.


----------



## Bgc (22 Jun 2008 às 17:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos lá ver se não volta a andar tudo á porrada na praia já se começa a tornar moda  isto do calor faz muito mal ao pessoal *ainda bem que vem para ai o frio*  a ver se se ganha algum juizo no mínimo, por alguma coisa os países do Norte da Europa são o que são  em termos de cidadania.
> 
> Por aqui máxima de 24.8ºC estou com 24.2ºC e muito vento.



Vai nevar para a semana, é?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2008 às 17:18)

Bgc disse:


> Vai nevar para a semana, é?



Ás tantas quem sabe se for como Browning, Montana  até pode acontecer  uma queda de 56ºC.


----------



## Bgc (22 Jun 2008 às 17:25)

Ah.. ainda bem que não é certo, quase me assustavas.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 17:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos lá ver se não volta a andar tudo á porrada na praia já se começa a tornar moda  isto do calor faz muito mal ao pessoal ainda bem que vem para ai o frio  a ver se se ganha algum juizo no mínimo, por alguma coisa os países do Norte da Europa são o que são  em termos de cidadania.



Oh, não te preocupes...
Com um verão cheio de nortadas, haverá muito espaço na praia para quem se quiser encher de areia!
A não ser que seja uma nortada morna, assim >25ºC. Sendo assim, prevejo alguns afogamentos devido às lutas dentro de água.
É que não há melhor do que estar dentro de água a levar com um ar morno na cara!


Por aqui a máxima foi de *27,6ºC*.

PS: Qual é mesmo a terra mais fria de Portugal? Baza para lá ganhar juízo?
Vá Mário, aproveita o calor que está no tempo dele. 
Quando a neve voltar, alugamos uma camioneta e vamos todos ter com ela.
Porque esperar que volte a cair em Lisboa, tanto podemos esperar 1 ano como 50...

Hoje em dia, bom, bom é gostar de extremos. É-se feliz no Verão e no Inverno!


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2008 às 18:09)

Aqui a máxima foi de 30,7ºC

Agora 28,9ºC, 39%HR,1014hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 18:17)

Por aqui máxima de 26,1ºC pelas 16:59

Neste momento tenho 24,9ºC
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1013 hPa...
Vento a 8,2 km/h


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2008 às 19:54)

Hoje, o dia estve de ceu limpo, pouco calor ou mesmo nenhum, devido ao vento moderado que se vez sentir a tarde toda... o que causou um desconforto na praia por causa da nortada

Temp max: *25.6ºC*
Temp min: *18.6ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo,
Temp: *22.3ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1017.0hPa*


----------



## Skizzo (22 Jun 2008 às 19:59)

Max: 26,8ºC
Min: 18,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 20:27)

Por aqui 21,6ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h

A Norte e Oeste, os fractus já encobrem o céu

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,5ºC (04:46)
MÁXIMA: 26,1ºC (16:59)


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2008 às 21:06)

Por aqui nuvens TGV  estou com 19.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 21:27)

Por aqui, o céu está a encobrir e tenho 18,5ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Provavelmente teremos uma noite de nevoeiro

Uma foto ilustrativa


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2008 às 21:44)

Afinal nem perto estivemos de uma trovoada hoje por estas bandas, a ver se amanhã há mais sorte 

A máxima em minha casa foi de 29,9ºC e a mínima de 15,6ºC. Neste momento 23,0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## rbsmr (22 Jun 2008 às 21:55)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp: 20.2ºC
HR: 42%
Pressão: 1015 hpa


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2008 às 22:09)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 19,1 ºC (06h07); Temperatura máxima - 33,2 ºC (16h34); Temperatura actual - 24,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Hoje esteve mais fresco e com vento mais intenso. Venham os aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanhã à tarde nas regiões do interior norte e centro.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 34,8 ºC (dia 21).


 
*Mas que erro !!!!! Onde está 56 deve estar 36 !!! Cuidado com números na net !!! Há que saber ler e interpretar a informação.*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ás tantas quem sabe se for como Browning, Montana  até pode acontecer  uma queda de 56ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2008 às 22:22)

Gerofil disse:


> *Mas que erro !!!!! Onde está 56 deve estar 36 !!! Cuidado com números na net !!! Há que saber ler e interpretar a informação.*



 foi uma queda de 56ºC de 7ºC para -49ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2008 às 22:34)

Boas, depois de o dia de ontem estar fora dos algarves e mais na zona de Alverca/Bucelas/Mato da Cruz para um almoço com pessoal amigo, a comida foi estranha para um algarvio espetada de Javali e de Veado.

Agora as temperaturas de hoje em Olhão:

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2008 às 22:54)

Correcto; as minhas desculpas.

World Record: From January 23, 1916 to January 24, 1916, the temperature fell 100°F (56°C) from 44°F (7°C) to -56°F (-49°C). This is the United States record for the greatest temperature change in 24 hours.
Wikipedia



Mário Barros disse:


> foi uma queda de 56ºC de 7ºC para -49ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2008 às 22:57)

Por aqui, tão depressa como aquela camadinha de nuvens apareceu, assim se dissipou..., neste momento são apenas algumas, lá ao fundo

Neste momento 17,8ºC
Humidade a 86%
Vento a 8,2 km/h

Durante essa dissipação


----------



## jose leça (22 Jun 2008 às 23:12)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

TMax: 24,2ºC
TMin:  16,2ºC

Sigo com 18,7ºC e 77%HR


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jun 2008 às 23:40)

Boa noite:
A minima de hoje foi de 20,0ºC
A máxima deve ter andado perto dos 30ºC, pois estava calorzito...


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2008 às 23:41)

Fil disse:


> Afinal nem perto estivemos de uma trovoada hoje por estas bandas, a ver se amanhã há mais sorte



Foi um belo dum flop, nem em Espanha aconteceu nada ao contrário de ontem.
A ver se amanhã é melhor dado que o CAPE é significativo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 00:08)

Boa noite pessoal!

Extremos do dia 22 de Junho:
Tmin: 16,7ºC
Tmáx: 27,6ºC

Por agora 18,3ºC e vento forte de NO.
Está mesmo uma grande vendania...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jun 2008 às 03:24)

Por aqui , prossegue a frescura (15.4º), sem brisa sequer...
Neblina intensa que anuncia o regresso do nevoeiro.
Continua o céu pouco nublado ou limpo ,temporariamente muito nublado na faixa costeira a norte de qualquer cabo a sul do Mondego,na madrugada e manhã, e condições favoráveis à formação de neblina e nevoeiros ...
Não saímos disto.
Depois de mais um dia com uma máxima modesta (22,7º) assim vai indo a faixa costeira ocidental.
Em contra-mão com o resto do rectângulo luso..."atrapalhando o tráfego"...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jun 2008 às 03:53)

E eu a falar no Diabo e Ele a aparecer...
De novo, nevoeiro cerrado...
Dissipará lá para o meio da manhã...
É o costume....


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 07:35)

Bom dia!

Um dia que amanhece extremamente ventoso por aqui.
Está um vendaval daqueles... e assim esteve toda a noite.
Hoje também eu vejo as "núvens TGV" a passarem em grande velocidade.
A Peninha e toda a serra de sintra devem estar a ser varridas não só pelo nevoeiro, mas por este vento e norte que leva tudo.

Ainda assim, uma minina alta: *17,0ºC*.


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2008 às 08:14)

E as trovoadas lá chegaram de madrugada mas quase tudo do lado espanhol.


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2008 às 08:52)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 23,1ºC, mas choveu um pouco durante a noite.

Mínima de 17,6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jun 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia.
A minima desta noite foi de 21,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia
Hoje o dia está com algumas nuvens que parecem ser de nevoeiro e sigo com 23.3ºC

Temperatura máxima de ontem:33.8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jun 2008 às 09:47)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.5 ºC (03:15) 

Terceira mínima mais alta do ano. Hoje de manhã mais nevoeiro intenso no Litoral Norte e Centro.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2008 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Extremos dos últimos dias:

6ª feira
Tmin *18,8ºC*
Tman *26,8ºC*

Sábado
Tmin *18,7ºC*
Tmax *26,9ºC*

Domingo
Tmin *18,4ºC*
Tmax *26,8ºC
*

Hoje mínima matinal de *19,3ºC*. Nevoeiro e chuvisco muito fraco durante toda a manhã até ao momento!


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2008 às 10:59)

Noite de nevoeiro... e minima de *17.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado,
Temp: *20.1ºC*
Hum: *78%*
Pressao: *1017.4hPa*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2008 às 12:06)

Boas, afinal hoje não é só o litoral Norte e Centro, o Sotavento Algarvio também está muito nublado neste momento, depois das 10 horas antes de entrar a nebulosidade tinha 25.4ºC, agora desceu e sigo com 23.2ºC, está muita humidade e já tenho saudades de um bom nevoeiro aqui nesta zona


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 12:08)

Boa tarde!!

Por cá, uma mínima mais alta do que a de ontem, com *16,1ºC*
Neste momento está muito mais fresco que ontem, tendo 19,6ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento, que tem estado fortinho... neste momento encontra-se nos *17,2 km/h*

Muitas nuvens no céu, mas estas não são de nevoeiro... pelo que nem tocam na Serra, que está limpa...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jun 2008 às 12:32)

Por aqui ainda é bom dia! Pessoal ontem não deu para enviar os dados aqui da Lagoa, pois ando um pouco atrapalhado a entregar os ultimos trabalhos referentes ao primeiro ano do mestrado, mas mesmo assim aqui vão

Ontem
Céu geralmente pouco nublado com vento fraco

Tmin - 16ºC

Tmax - 26ºC


Hoje

Céu nublado com algum vento

Tmin - 17,2ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2008 às 12:57)

Por aqui tive mínima de 18,3ºC

Agora sigo com 24,5ºC, 45%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 12:58)

Novo record de vento para hoje, de *31,3 km/h*
Neste momento 22,3 km/h
Temperatura nos 20,2ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2008 às 13:05)

Boa foto Gilmet 

Depois da chuva e da trovoada desta madrugada o céu está novamente a ficar nublado.

28,0ºC por agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 13:08)

Dan disse:


> Boa foto Gilmet
> 
> Depois da chuva e da trovoada desta madrugada o céu está novamente a ficar nublado.
> 
> 28,0ºC por agora.



Isso ai nos ultimos dias tem sido agradável tá visto  os problemas com a água já lá vão não??


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2008 às 13:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso ai nos ultimos dias tem sido agradável tá visto  os problemas com a água já lá vão não??



Eu acho que sim


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2008 às 14:19)

Dan disse:


> Depois da chuva e da trovoada desta madrugada o céu está novamente a ficar nublado.
> 
> 28,0ºC por agora.



Chuva e trovoada??
O que é que eu estou a fazer em Lisboa?

Em Oeiras está um dia ventoso, o céu está pouco nublado e estão 23ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 14:21)

Por aqui ainda 20,9ºC
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h

Quanto ao céu, pouco ou nada se alterou, em relação á foto de hoje de manhã...


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2008 às 14:26)

Por aqui céu encoberto e não há maneira do sol aparecer... tudo na mesma!


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2008 às 14:38)

Nevoeiro, nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro, ja chega... hoje e S.Joao... quero sol e calor....

Temp: *22.7ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1017.6hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 14:50)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Nevoeiro, nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro, ja chega... hoje e S.Joao... quero sol e calor....
> 
> Temp: *22.7ºC*
> Hum: *70%*
> Pressao: *1017.6hPa*



Ipá de facto isso tem andado mal  será que tem alguma coisa a ver com o frio que está um pouco mais a norte ??  ou será que nós somos independentes, e tal frescura não nos afecta 





Por aqui 21.6ºC ainda mal passou dos 23ºC tá muito complicado devido ao vento.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jun 2008 às 16:14)

Bom.Hoje o "temporariamente muito nublado durante a madrugada e manhã"
estende-se em toda a linha para a tarde.
E assim sendo , hoje, os do litoral oeste de sol só ouviremos falar através de postais ilustrados.
Eis pois "as orvalhadas " em toda a sua pujança para a grande noite que se avizinha.E o "fogo da Ribeira" com estes fractus rasantes ao solo estará obviamente em perigo...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 16:33)

Se querem saber como está o céu actualmente, olhem para a imagem de hoje de manhã... quase não se alterou...

Novo record de vento para hoje, de *41,0 km/h* há pouco

Neste momento tenho 21,8ºC. A máxima até ao momento foi de 22,2ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2008 às 16:46)

O dia de hoje foi totalmente um "verão em modo pause"! Se alguém resolveu por estas bandas dar um salto á praia à espera da abertura do céu enganou-se. Por agora a "névoa" que por aqui andava desapareceu, mas o céu continua encoberto de pequenas nuvens viajando a uma velocidade ainda considerável...

E assim se passou uma secante tarde...

EDIT: O sol surge finalmente!!


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2008 às 17:14)

Por aqui está bastante vento, rajada de 37.0km/h, temperatura 23ºC

Em Espanha ligaram o interruptor convectivo, espectacular linha de trovoadas com quase 700km de comprimento.






http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## meteo (23 Jun 2008 às 17:20)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui está bastante vento, rajada de 37.0km/h, temperatura 23ºC
> 
> Em Espanha ligaram o *interruptor convectivo*.
> 
> ...


 realmente.. convecção que vai parar toda a Espanha..nós é Bragança com as belas das trovoadas e o resto ou nevoeiro ou vendaval,como se ve por aqui


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jun 2008 às 17:29)

boas

que imagem  de satélite, gostava de lá estar agora. 

aqui na margem sul o dia foi um pouco mais fresco do que ontem acho que a subida do vento também retirou algum calor, o que noto daqui é que a neblina e algumas nuvens apenas estão de Lisboa para norte, aqui ainda temos o belo sol a brilhar com força sem qualquer  neblina.

Sintra esta como nos últimos dias,  um manto de nuvens a cobrir a serra.

Arrábida lisa sem qualquer nuvem.

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 17:30)

... bela linha de instabilidade

Por aqui, novo record de vento com *42,1 km/h*

Temperatura nos 21,1ºC
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2008 às 17:32)

Aqui nem nuvens nem nevoeiro nem vendaval não se passa nada! céu limpo a máxima foi de 27,5ºC...

Agora vou com 25,6ºC, 47%HR,1016hpa e vento fraco


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Jun 2008 às 17:33)

boas

aqui no euclid já marca  

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 17:36)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui está bastante vento, rajada de 37.0km/h, temperatura 23ºC
> 
> Em Espanha ligaram o interruptor convectivo, espectacular linha de trovoadas com quase 700km de comprimento.
> 
> ...



A abençoada altitude e contenalidade Espanhola explica tudo...nós limitamo-nos a ser a rampa de humidade em altitude para eles.

Aqui fica um video feito á pouco na terra do vento Queluz  estou com 20.7ºC e vento forte.


Heeee laaa quando é que vejo um daqueles pontitos vermelhos por cá


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2008 às 17:54)

Hoje, so registei de maxima *23.0ºC*

Por agora, nevoeiro e chuvisco
Temp: *20.5ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao: *1017.7hPa*


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 17:56)

Pois... Por aqui o vento é o mesmo!
E as bandeiras que ainda não voaram lá se vão desfiando!

Mas ainda assim o céu continua paraticamente limpo.
Apenas há nebulosidade no horizonte oeste,.

Tmáx: 24,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 18:04)

Por aqui, as nuvens desceram um pouco em latitude







A máxima não passou de 22,3ºC
Há pouco a temperatura desceu aos 20,6ºC
Neste momento 21,4ºC
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 20,1 km/h


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2008 às 18:22)

Nebulosidade a leste.




Ainda é capaz de evoluir para algo interessante.

28,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2008 às 18:25)

Grande aumento da nebulosidade convectiva a leste, sueste e a sul de Estremoz.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2008 às 18:30)

Em espanha é que parece que está a bombar








Por cá o tempo é de sol com muito vento de NO, e com uns 27.3 neste momento,a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 30.2ºC


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2008 às 18:34)

Dan disse:


> Nebulosidade a leste.
> Ainda é capaz de evoluir para algo interessante.



Parecem ser as nuvens altas de uma trovoada a SE.
Se calhar ainda bem que não rebentarem aí pois estas trovoadas são muito feias, devem estar a fazer estragos consideráveis com o granizo e vento. Próximo de Valladolid houve registos de rajadas de 70 a 90 km/h.









> *Riesgos Importantes y Extremos - Ávila*
> 
> Evolución SE OBSERVA UNA LINEA DE TURBONADA QUE UNE EL SISTEMA CENTRAL, SUR DE BURGOS Y NORTE DE SEGOVIA LAS TORMENTAS SE DIRIGEN HACIA EL NORTE PERO LA CONVECCION VA EXTENDIENDO DE AMPLITUD PUDIENDO ABARCAR TODA LA REGION EN LAS PROXIMAS HORAS
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 18:36)

E vê-se bem no radar!

Intensidade da precipitação:




Reflectividade:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2008 às 18:41)

Ai! do que Portugal se escapou


----------



## Rog (23 Jun 2008 às 18:43)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu nublado
19,8ºC
80%HR
1024hpa
ontem a precipitação acumulada chegou aos 15mm

(Por falta de tempo tenho estado ausente do forum nos ultimos tempos, espero retomar por estes dias as cartas e rankings..)


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jun 2008 às 18:53)

Por Castelo Branco, a temperatura ainda roça os 30ºC, o céu está limpo embora se avistem formações nubelosas típicas de uma bela trovoada a uns 20kms em direcção a Espanha (Este), vento fraco. 

Observando a evolução por satélite e radar, quase que se adentra a perturbação pelas beiras, mas agora arrefecendo deve dissipar-se, embora a pressão atmosférica se mantenha nos 1010mbar.

Mas algo me diz que Trás-os-Montes não se deve escapar de algum aguaceiro mais forte, em especial a zona de Bragança, Mogadouro, Mirandela..


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2008 às 18:55)

Vince disse:


> Parecem ser as nuvens altas de uma trovoada a SE.
> Se calhar ainda bem que não rebentarem aí pois estas trovoadas são muito feias, devem estar a fazer estragos consideráveis com o granizo e vento. Próximo de Valladolid houve registos de rajadas de 70 a 90 km/h.



Sim, se ocorrer alguma trovoada por aqui espero que não provoque estragos.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 19:02)

Também há qualquer coisa para os lados da Amareleja.





E em Espanha não páram de crescer!


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2008 às 19:08)

Grandes trovoadas em Espanha
Por aqui uma tarde ventosa de séu limpo e 21ºC de temperatura


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jun 2008 às 19:08)

Em Miranda do Douro e Mogadouro, deve estar prestes a chover.. Vê-se uma pequena formação a entrar em Portugal por Trás-os-Montes, com bom índice de reflectividade 18 a 36 dBZ, no mapa das 18:30 do IMEspanha (19:30):

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=0


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jun 2008 às 19:17)

Máximo Hoje:  28.2 ºC (15:00) 
Mínimo Hoje:  16.5 ºC (03:15) 


Potente em Espanha neste momento....


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2008 às 19:18)

28,1ºC e céu nublado a leste.

Extremos de hoje: 17,6ºC / 29,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2008 às 19:29)

Estremoz segue com céu limpo.  Para leste segue muita nebulosidade.

WEBCAM extremaduraVista


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 19:55)

Lindo!! Deve estar agreste... Vamos ver o que causa...

Por aqui 18,4ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,1ºC (04:23)
MÁXIMA: 22,3ºC (16:49)


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2008 às 20:03)

AnDré disse:


> Também há qualquer coisa para os lados da Amareleja.



Portugal hoje tem escudo anti-trovoadas. Essa mal pôs o pé em Espanha explodiu e daqui a bocado deve fundir-se com a que está a leste de Badajoz. 
Às 19:00 parecia pequena mas reparem na altura dela pela sombra.

*19:00*






Agora com o pôr do sol a vista deve ser interessante para quem mora no interior.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2008 às 20:19)

*SUESTE de Estremoz (20h00)*


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jun 2008 às 20:30)

fogo, em espanha é que eu não gostava de estar, imagino o que essa coisa deve ter causado, xiii, monstro

tive máxima de 26,3 graus, agora o ceu esta a encobrir, a algum tempo que não via muitas nuvens juntasxD

vou com 22,3


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 20:42)

AnDré disse:


> E vê-se bem no radar!
> 
> Intensidade da precipitação:
> 
> ...



É por estas e por outras que o nosso IM é tão pobrezinho, se o que está nas imagens tivesse passado por cima de Lisboa, o IM já tinha possibilidades de se queixar pois não como tinham material de jeito não poderão antever tal situação, mas infelizmente as coisas não são assim fica tudo em Espanha é tipico...enfim a nosso relevo é lixado...Amanhã quase de certeza que vamos ter noticias de tal região Espanhola.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2008 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado, muito nublado ao fim da manhã, à tarde ainda avistou-se nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical no interior algarvio.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 20:59)

Imagens Impressionantes!! Boa foto Gerofil

Por aqui a temperatura desce muito bem! Possivelmente ainda hoje bato a minima do dia de 16,1ºC

Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 9,3 km/h


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jun 2008 às 21:05)

Max: 24,3ºC
Min: 18,6ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2008 às 21:14)

Céu limpo como em todo o dia e vou agora com 21,1ºC, 68%HR,1018hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 21:16)

Por aqui o vento está agora a dar tréguas.
Sopra fraco a moderado de NO.

A nebulosidade é que chegou com força.
A temperatura está baixa para a hora que é: *18,5ºC*
Mas como o céu a encobrir, não deve ddescer muito mais..


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2008 às 21:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> o IM já tinha possibilidades de se queixar pois não como tinham material de jeito não poderão antever tal situação



Não tem material de jeito ? Temos um sistema nacional de defesa anti-tempestade, único no mundo  Só penetraram uns raios no espaço nacional ali na zona de Barrancos e foi porque Barrancos é meio espanhola 






*1917 descargas das 20 às 21 (a vermelho), 5249 descargas esta tarde.*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2008 às 21:47)

Por qui, a noite de S.Joao ta a ser animada, muita musica, boa sardinha e pimentos,e tambem muitos martelinhos e alho-porro.... O Sr. S.Pedro decidiu abrir mais cedo a garrafa de champagne (as tipicas orvalhadas de S.Joao, que so deviam vir depois da 00h00) este ano veio mais cedo

Por agora, chuva molho tolos (orvalhadas)
Temp: *19.4ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1018.3hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 21:48)

Vince disse:


> Não tem material de jeito ? Temos um sistema nacional de defesa anti-tempestade, único no mundo  Só penetraram uns raios no espaço nacional ali na zona de Barrancos e foi porque Barrancos é meio espanhola
> 
> *1917 descargas das 20 às 21 (a vermelho), 5249 descargas esta tarde.*



Podes crer eu acredito bem que exista qualquer coisa por baixo do nosso solo que reflecte as tempestades


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jun 2008 às 22:12)

Boa noite!

Dia de Céu muito nublado com chuva fraca.

Tmin - 17,2ºC

Tmax - 23,8ºC

Precipitação - 5 mm

Actual - 20,2ºC


----------



## jose leça (23 Jun 2008 às 22:30)

Boa noite:

Noite de S.João não orvalhada, mas molhada, tipo chuva "molha tolos", irritante quando começa a "moer".Felizmente que o vento está calmo, senão era pior, "penso eu de que". 

Sigo com 17,9ºC e 84%HR, mas pra mis isto anda nos 100%


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jun 2008 às 23:26)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu limpo e 23,1ºC, mas choveu um pouco durante a noite.
> 
> Mínima de 17,6ºC.



Boas, a trovoada apareceu por volta das 6H seguida de 10m de chuva intensa. Em minha casa registei 3,1mm.

Neste momento 19,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2008 às 23:36)

Neste momento sigo com 16,9ºC e o céu está encoberto
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 6,8 km/h

As nuvens passam a grande velocidade... há pouco


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jun 2008 às 23:41)

Aqui bem perto, do lado de lá da fronteira a coisa deve estar animada...





Fonte:© http://www.meteoam.it/


----------



## Turista (24 Jun 2008 às 00:10)

Boa noite.

Extremos de dia 23:
Min - 16ºC
Máx - 20,6ºC

De momento sigo com 17,5ºC.

Abraços a todos!


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jun 2008 às 00:17)

Tempestades em alguns locais de Espanha, neste momento surgem relatos de tempestades severas em Madrid...

Por Bragança 19,4ºC e não se passa nada.


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 00:24)




----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 00:25)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado
17,5ºC
86%HR
1024hpa


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2008 às 00:29)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui bem perto, do lado de lá da fronteira a coisa deve estar animada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aquele ponto vermelho não deve tar a mais de 50 km ai de Bragança


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2008 às 00:34)

ESTREMOZ (dados do dia 23): Temperatura mínima - 17,9 ºC (05h55); Temperatura máxima - 28,8 ºC (15h52); Temperatura actual - 16,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.


*Alguém explica porque é que o I.M. não registou as descargas eléctricas que ocorreram em Trás-os-Montes na passada madrugada ? Ou será que foi o IM de Espanha que errou na localização dessas descargas eléctricas ?*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 34,8 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jun 2008 às 00:55)

meteo disse:


> Aquele ponto vermelho não deve tar a mais de 50 km ai de Bragança



Neste momento afasta-se cada vez mais. No centro/norte de Espanha é que parece que ainda está para durar. A Oeste de Valladolid deve estar a acontecer algo

Por aqui 19,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 09:26)

Bom Dia!!

Por cá, uma noite calma, em termos de vento... e com uma mínima de 15,4ºC
Neste momento sigo com 17,8ºC
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,0 km/h

E quase tudo se dissipou...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia.
A temperatura minima desta noite foi de 19,8ºC.~
Está tempo tipico de nortada, por aqui. Vento fresquinho durante a noite e inicio a manhã, depois pára e a temperatura sobe por ai acima (deve ir até aos 30ºC julgo eu) e depois ao final da tarde levanta-se novo ventinho....


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Jun 2008 às 09:46)

Bons dias:
-Ainda ressacado e a recompôr-me dos excessos de uma noite mágica,
que quase ía perdendo a magia se aquele chuvisco irritante que "molha todos" não parásse ainda antes da meia-noite, olho para a janela e já vejo sol.
Na verdade, caíram 0.7 mm em P.Rubras.
Com efeito aquilo ,que quase ía estragando a noite saojoanina não eram as famosas "orvalhadas".
Aquilo era mesmo chuvisco, senhores.
Que por vezes nem sequer foi fraco.
Foi mais um S.João com este tempo "molhadinho" pelo Porto, enquanto todo o interior se interroga como tal será possível.
E não terá sido o último, assim.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 10:09)

Já era de esperar 

http://www.elpais.com/videos/espana...tas/Madrid/elpvidnac/20080624elpepunac_2/Ves/


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jun 2008 às 10:13)

Mínimo Hoje:  *17,1 ºC* (03:04) 

Estranhamente, mínima mais alta do ano. Até às 00H este valor deve ser batido.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 10:38)

Neste momento tenho 18,9ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a *27,0 km/h* e Wind chill a 13,9ºC

Os cumulus estão a desaparecer...


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 10:40)




----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jun 2008 às 10:41)

fogo aquilo por espanha teve mesmo mau ontem a noite

mas aki é o vira o disco e toca o mesmo, sol, vento que aumenta durante a tarde uma nuvenzinha aki, e ali, e nada mais

k monotomia


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu nublado
17,1ºC
92%HR
1022hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Jun 2008 às 10:44)

Bom dia! E sejas bem vindo de novo Rog!

Por cá manhã de céu nublado com já algumas abertas. Durante a noite ainda chuveu algo. Acumulei 1 mm desde as 19h de ontem até agora.

Tmin - 18,1ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 10:45)

mauro miranda disse:


> fogo aquilo por espanha teve mesmo mau ontem a noite
> 
> mas aki é o vira o disco e toca o mesmo, sol, vento que aumenta durante a tarde uma nuvenzinha aki, e ali, e nada mais
> 
> k monotomia



Não podemos ter sempre tudo...  passamos ai uns meses com várias frentes e a vizinha Espanha a enfrentar seca..
Bem vistas as coisas, não termos assim tanta razão de queixa...


----------



## squidward (24 Jun 2008 às 10:53)

Rog disse:


> Não podemos ter sempre tudo...  passamos ai uns meses com várias frentes e a vizinha Espanha a enfrentar seca..
> Bem vistas as coisas, não termos assim tanta razão de queixa...



mesmo depois de um Setembro excelente em termos de "animação" e até mesmo Fevereiro, já era de esperar que regressasse a monotonia....talvez regressem em Agosto ou Setembro


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2008 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *19,3ºC*
Tmax *26,9ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *18,7ºC*. O céu encontrava-se muito nublado pela manhã mas agora o sol já começa a aparecer e as poucas nuvens a dissiparem-se. Promete ser um dia mais risonho que o de ontem. Pressão em *1019hPa.*


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui a minima foi de 16,6ºC.

Por agora céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jun 2008 às 11:08)

Rog disse:


> Não podemos ter sempre tudo...  passamos ai uns meses com várias frentes e a vizinha Espanha a enfrentar seca..
> Bem vistas as coisas, não termos assim tanta razão de queixa...




pois, tens razão, Rog, também já era altura de eles apanharem molhaxD

se houvesse 2 vezes por semana em que houvesse festa e da boa, mas como eu não mando no tempoxDxDxD

22,5 graus e vento fraco...por enquanto


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2008 às 11:49)

Por aqui a minima foi de 18,0ºC...

Agora vou com céu limpo e 23,5ºC, 44%HR,1019hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2008 às 12:07)

Estremoz: noite muito fresca com mínima a descer até aos 13,9 ºC. Por Espanha foi mais aparato eléctrico e algumas inundações pontuais:

24h-Precipitation (mm): Tue 24 Jun 07:00 BST

Oviedo (339 m) 12.8  mm
Burgos / Villafria (890 m) 11.1  mm
Madrid/Barajas (582 m) 10.0  mm
Salamanca (794 m) 10.0  mm
Ciudad Real (629 m) 10.0  mm
Valladolid (735 m) 8.0  mm
Caceres (405 m) 6.0  mm
Logrono (363 m) 4.0  mm
San Sebastian / Igueldo (259 m) 4.0  mm
Santander (59 m) 1.0  mm
Zaragoza (258 m) 0.9  mm
Vigo/Peinador (255 m) 0.7  mm

Fonte: WeatherOnline




Mário Barros disse:


> Já era de esperar
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/videos/espana...tas/Madrid/elpvidnac/20080624elpepunac_2/Ves/


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jun 2008 às 12:42)

vitamos disse:


> Ora eu precisa de alguém que traga depressa uns electrodos para reanimar um paciente habitual! A alentejana Dona Amareleja que mais uma vez se está a sentir mal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia a todos
Só por curiosidade, na sexta dia 20 estive perto de Serpa (Baixo Alentejo) a instalar uma cúpula para uma observatório Astronómico e perto das 14h a temp estava nos 38.1ºC no termómetro que levei comigo.


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui sigo com 17,4ºC
90%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jun 2008 às 13:24)

A amareleja com tanto calor nem aguenta ehhehe

mas aqui não está tanto calor quanto isso, tenho 25 graus certinhos


----------



## jose leça (24 Jun 2008 às 13:43)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma véspera de S.João molhada, tudo como dantes.

Tive uma mínima de 17,2ºC, e por agora 21,5ºC com 62%HR, céu muito nublado e o maldito vento moderado de NW.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 13:47)

mauro miranda disse:


> A amareleja com tanto calor nem aguenta ehhehe
> 
> mas aqui não está tanto calor quanto isso, tenho 25 graus certinhos



Ainda assim, hoje num dia mais fresco, não é a Amareleja a mais quente.
Às 12h locais estava com 25,9ºC e com vento de NO.
Mas a cima Elvas marcava 27,8ºC e vento de E.
A lideral temos Castro Marim com 27,9ºC e vento de N.


Por aqui, vento fraco a moderado de N e 24,0ºC.


----------



## jose leça (24 Jun 2008 às 14:32)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda assim, hoje num dia mais fresco, não é a Amareleja a mais quente.
> Às 12h locais estava com 25,9ºC e com vento de NO.
> Mas a cima Elvas marcava 27,8ºC e vento de E.
> A lideral temos Castro Marim com 27,9ºC e vento de N.
> ...



As 13h00 Castro Marim lidera o ranking do IM, com 29,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2008 às 14:33)

Boa tarde pessoal 
Neste momento o céu está limpo, o vento é moderado e estão 23ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 14:34)

Neste momento ainda levo 21,0ºC

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
O vento não deixa a temperatura subir... 13,3 km/h

Alguns cumulus perto da Serra


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2008 às 15:03)

Por aqui tarde de Verão! Céu limpo e não há vento!


----------



## jose leça (24 Jun 2008 às 16:32)

21,6ºC e 57%HR, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NW


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 16:33)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 18.7ºC
83%HR
ceu nublado
1021hpa


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 16:35)

E pronto, bastou a temperatura no interior Alentejano subir >30ºC e lá se foi a Amareleja!

Por aqui começou a levantar-se o vento.
Estou com 23,8ºC.
A máxima hoje foi de *24,9ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2008 às 16:42)

Desde à pouco a diferença fundamental é o vento! Levantou-se moderado e fez com que a tarde refrescasse bastante! Diria que está até um pouco desgradável...


----------



## jose leça (24 Jun 2008 às 16:50)

49ºC registados em Dal Baldim, no Paquistão.

O máximo que aguentei  até hoje foram cerca de  cerca de 42ºC, em  Junho de 1982. no Entroncamento e custou bastante, estava na tropa a fazer a recruta.


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2008 às 16:52)

Depois, de uma noite onde a chuva foi bem sucessiva... hoje reina o sol e poucos nuvens....

Temp minima: *18.2ºC*
Temp maxima: *24.5ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *24.1ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1018.1hPa*

Parace-me que vem muito calor para as regioes do Sul.... e para aqui só 30ºC


----------



## jose leça (24 Jun 2008 às 16:53)

Peço desculpa pela gafe, mas foi em 1981


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 16:53)

Tenho 22,8ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 22,9ºC

Novo recorde de vento pelas 15:42, com *39,2 km/h*


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2008 às 17:14)

Aqui a máxima foi de *28,3ºC*...

Agora tenho 26,8ºC,36%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco!

Amanha é o inicio de dias muito quentes em especial no Sul...já acima dos 35ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2008 às 17:28)

Neste momento, o ceu encontra-se totalmente limpo e a tempª continua a descer 23.7ºC

A estação da Amareleja voltou a acção e as 15h UTC registava *33.1ºC*, sendo a regiao mais quente ate ao momento


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jun 2008 às 18:06)

Aqui hoje teve uma manha e tarde de sol
vento fraco e por vezes moderado 

ultimas temperaturas registadas a pouco :
16h - 30ºC
17h - 28,5ºC
18h - 26ºC


----------



## jose leça (24 Jun 2008 às 18:08)

Máxima de 21,9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jun 2008 às 18:09)

parece que vamos ter um fim de semana com muito calor principalmente na tarde de sabado


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 18:45)

Na actualização das 17h do IM, a Amareleja continua *on*, e á frente, embora a temperatura já esteja a descer... tem *32,9ºC*

Por aqui 21,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 18:55)

Brunomc disse:


> parece que vamos ter um fim de semana com muito calor principalmente na tarde de sabado



Eu ainda não tinha muito esperanças...ainda hoje é terça  provavelmente até lá ainda vão retirar bastante.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jun 2008 às 19:13)

> Eu ainda não tinha muito esperanças...ainda hoje é terça  provavelmente até lá ainda vão retirar bastante.



pois é amigo Mário Barros..vamos esperar pra ver  queria um fim de semana de muito calor para ir ate a praia


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2008 às 19:32)

Céu limpo e 25,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 16,2ºC / 27,4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jun 2008 às 19:40)

fui agora ao site da Meteo e Évora esta em alerta amarelo..a pouco não tava..devo tar a ver mal


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 19:46)

A Amareleja continua on... espero que assim se mantenha!

Neste momento 20,5ºC
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
O vento fraquejou... 6,1 km/h (record de hoje: 39,2 km/h)


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jun 2008 às 20:02)

vou com 24.0ºC
céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2008 às 20:13)

Boa tarde
Mais um dia de sol que esteve hoje por aqui,o vento soprou fraco de NO  e a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 31.4ºC, neste momento sigo com 26ºC


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jun 2008 às 20:44)

neste momento

21.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2008 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e o efeito Foehn chegou ao fim da tarde aqui a esta zona, por isso, temperatura alta neste momento.

Máxima: 31.7ºC (mais alta do ano)
mínima: 16.1ºC

Actual: 30.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jun 2008 às 20:59)

Máximo Hoje:  28.3 ºC (14:18) 
Mínimo Hoje:  17.1 ºC (03:04) 

Máx / Mín:  82% (03:02) 41% (14:21) 

Rajada Hoje:  37.0 km/h (15:37) 

Solar Máx / Horas:  974 W/m2 (13:44) / (13.8) 

Máx UV: 9.3 (13:21)


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 21:04)

Aqui já vou com 17,8ºC

Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,4ºC (05:51)
MÁXIMA: 22,9ºC (16:40)

Mais um belo dia!


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jun 2008 às 21:14)

e mais um dia de sol que se foi, pois esta claro, com calor e vento moderado hoje

as nuvens é que hoje tiraram folga porque ontem ao fim da tarde parecia que ia chuviscar so que elas eram tão rápidas que não despejaram nada

agora céu limpo, 100% limpo mesmo, estrelado, pois está claro com vento fraco( ja acalmou) e uns agradáveis 20,1 graus


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jun 2008 às 21:17)

boas

dia de algum vento aqui em Sesimbra, pela manha o frio era mais notório que nestes últimos dias, mas durante o dia o calor fez-se sentir.

estive a ver alguns vídeos de ontem em Espanha, acho que vale a pena ver, dá para perceber que foi potente.





aqui se vê que falta de água naquela zona não há  o vídeo é longo


aqui fica tambem algumas fotos 












mais fotos aqui 

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,90831.0.html

abraços


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jun 2008 às 21:24)

O chuvisco estragou-me o S.Joao, enfim... 

Max: 25,2ºC
Min: 18,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 21:27)

Os vídeos estão muito bons, mas as fotos... Que espectáculo!!
Bestial

Aqui 17,1ºC... talvez bata a mínima de 15,4ºC antes das 00h...


----------



## psm (24 Jun 2008 às 21:40)

boa noite 
Acerca das fotos: a segunda é brutal,o efeito visual é do melhor.
Neste momento, vento moderado a forte de NO fim de noite bem fresca.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2008 às 21:53)

Aqui vou com 20,6ºC e 60%HR...vão aproveitando para refrescar as casas que depois vai ser complicado de aguentar


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2008 às 22:02)

Extraordinário... o meteo.pt marcava em Faro às 19 h - 31,3º... no meu carro marcava 33 por essa altura... Esta será sem dúvida a primeira grande noite tropical no algarve! 

Merecerá um acompanhamento especial sobre o próximo sabado? 1ª onda de calor a caminho?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Jun 2008 às 22:15)

Boa noite! Céu nublado com abertas

Tmin - 18,1ºC

Tmax - 25,1ºC

Actual - 22,3ºC

PRecipitação (19h âs 19h) - 1 mm


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2008 às 22:17)

Neste momento 16,4ºC (só falta 1ºC)

Na actualização das 21h, Faro pifou... Aí, o local mais quente de Portugal era Castro Marim, no Algarve, com *30,0ºC* e o local mais frio era o Areeiro, na Madeira, com *12,1ºC*... Belas diferenças


*Hotspot*, já vou um pouco tarde, mas Parabéns pelas *1000* mensagens


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2008 às 22:28)

Boa noite!

Neste momento 28º... 

Não sei se vai aguentar acima dos 21º até às 04 h... ainda não deve ser hoje que teremos uma noite tropical a sério...


----------



## Sueste (24 Jun 2008 às 22:51)

Boas 
Por cá continua o vento de fluxo Norte/Noroeste e por isso a temperatura ainda continua elevada, para a hora que é. Acho que é sempre dificil os meteorologistas acertarem na temperatura máxima prevista para Faro, pois tudo depende de onde vem o vento.

Por cá não foi o dia mais quente do ano mas alcancei os 31.1ºC de máxima e uma minima de 16.8ºC.
Actualmente estou com 25.4ºC.

Cumprimentos


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2008 às 22:58)

o vento Este é que nunca mais..para termos calor a sério no litoral..aqueles dias de 35 graus em muitos sitios do litoral,a dar para ir á praia ás 8 da manha  que venha em Julho


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 23:12)

Bem *ajrebelo*, aquela 2ª foto é espectacular. Grande recolha!
Estava a matutar se aquelas luzes amarelas são de uma localidade ou é um foco de incêndio provocado pelos raios.

Vou ver os videos!

Por aqui 17,5ºC.
E já não está a baixar mais.


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2008 às 23:20)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,3ºC
84%HR
1022hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2008 às 23:53)

V.R.S.A

Depois de muito trabalho estou de volta com 29.3Cº

A vaga de calor esta a chegar...

Preparem-se para o FDS...

PRAIAS

24Cº(agua) COM OPTIMAS CONDICOES NESTA ZONA

Consultar o meteogalicia!!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 00:04)

ESTREMOZ (dados do dia 24): Temperatura mínima - 13,9 ºC (05h49); Temperatura máxima - 29,7 ºC (17h09); Temperatura actual - 18,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

*Madrugada fresca e subida geral de temperatura durante o dia.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 34,8 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 00:13)

Neste momento *15,9ºC* e já está estável há algum tempo...

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jun 2008 às 00:17)

por aqui 16ºC


ta uma noite fria


----------



## Turista (25 Jun 2008 às 00:26)

Dia 24:

Min - 16,3ºC
Máx - 22ºC

Sigo com 17,3ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2008 às 00:47)




----------



## jose leça (25 Jun 2008 às 00:59)

Boa noite.

Por aqui 17,4ºC e 67%HR, céu limpoe vento fraco de N


----------



## Turista (25 Jun 2008 às 01:06)

As fotos da trovoada em espanha estão brutais!!! 
Grandes pics... para quando uma trovoada assim por cá...


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2008 às 02:27)

Os videos e as fotos das trovoadas espanholas são absolutametnte espectaculares


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Jun 2008 às 04:03)

Para quando esta vivência na 1ª pessoa?
Quantos de nós desejaríamos estar lá?
Na realidade a nossa localização geográfica não ajuda.
Enquanto havia estas tempestades na meseta espanhola,
chuviscava ridiculamente no Porto quase atrapalhando o tráfego sãojoanino.
E sabemos que isto é normal acontecer.
Ainda assim todos nos recordamos de noites ou dias assim e estamos com a sensação que agora são mais escassos estes fenómenos por cima das nossas cabeças...
Mas feitas as contas estaremos na média.
É a nossa localização geográfica.
É mesmo desfavorável...

Por aqui o temporariamente nublado foi-se.
O céu está limpo, mas está de novo muito fresquinho (13,9º)...


----------



## psm (25 Jun 2008 às 07:59)

Bom dia
Manhã tipica de verão ,fresca vento moderado de NO, barrão tipico na serra de sintra, céu limpo, quanto ao que está na assafora céu nublado(estratos), bem frio, vento moderado de NO,neblina é uma manhã bem tipica da zona.
Pelas previsões para os proximos dias o que aqui escrevi será muito semelhante a este post.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jun 2008 às 08:24)

Mínimo Hoje:  12.9 ºC (06:01) 
Mínimo Ontem:  17.1 ºC (03:04) (Mais alta do ano)

Por aqui ter uma mínima tropical é mesmo uma aventura.

GIL: Obrigado, nem tinha reparado que cheguei aos 1000.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi novamente de 19,8ºC.

Grandes fotos e videos de Espanha


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia!
Por aqui minima de *16,0ºC*.

Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura a subir: 20,8ºC.


*EDIT*
Às 7h UTC Portalegre já estava com *25,2ºC*
Isto hoje promete...


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *17,1ºC* (23h59min)
Tmax *24,4ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *15,6ºC*. A presão em *1018hPa*. Céu limpo, alguma neblina (ou fumo) fraca e um suspeito cheiro a queimado


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jun 2008 às 09:40)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu limpo, temp. actual 21.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2008 às 09:58)

Ora como se tem falado muito da Amareleja nestes últimos dias no fórum, não posso deixar de dizer que foi graças a ela que descobri um novo símbolo no Accuweather. Ora para hoje nessa bela localidade alentejana:


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 10:22)

vitamos disse:


> Ora como se tem falado muito da Amareleja nestes últimos dias no fórum, não posso deixar de dizer que foi graças a ela que descobri um novo símbolo no Accuweather. Ora para hoje nessa bela localidade alentejana:



O freemeteo também estreia hoje uma nova cor nas previsões locais do nosso país, também ela vermelhinha e para a nossa querida Amareleja.
É a primeira vez este ano que o freemeteo prevê uma temperatura de 40,0ºC para um periodo < 24h.





Mas a bombar, a bombar, está *Faro* que às* 8h UTC* estava com *30,2ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jun 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mais um dia de verão com céu pouco nublado, mesmo limpo em algumas zonas a ilha. Vai ser mais um dia de calor.

Tmin - 17,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2008 às 10:51)

Não se iludam com a Amareleja. Muita gente sabe que eu venero o Poceirão. 
A verdade é que tem um microclima brutal e podemos compará-lo com o da Amareleja; é capaz de vencer muitas regiões do Alentejo e até de Trás-os-Montes no Inverno, em situações de temperaturas baixas e capaz de vencer a Amareleja ou Elvas, no Verão e em situações de temperaturas altas.


_*Poceirão vs. Amareleja:*_ quem ganha? Vejamos as previsões e as amplitudes térmicas.















O Poceirão vence a Amareleja. 
As amplitudes térmicas são de arregalar os olhos a qualquer um e será difícil encontrar uma localidade com um microclima mais extremo do que este.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jun 2008 às 11:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não se iludam com a Amareleja. Muita gente sabe que eu venero o Poceirão.
> A verdade é que tem um microclima brutal e podemos compará-lo com o da Amareleja; é capaz de vencer muitas regiões do Alentejo e até de Trás-os-Montes no Inverno, em situações de temperaturas baixas e capaz de vencer a Amareleja ou Elvas, no Verão e em situações de temperaturas altas.
> 
> 
> ...



Eu como conhecedor natural de toda esta zona acho que a METAR que vai ser instalada no novo aeroporto vai reportar valores muito interessantes 

Eu tive a mesma minima prevista hoje para o Poceirão (12ºC) mas não acredito que a máxima chegue a esses valores, nem mesmo no Poceirão.

Pena não haver lá nem estação oficial nem amadora...


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2008 às 11:13)




----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2008 às 11:13)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 17,6ºC
céu nublado
82%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 11:43)

Bom dia!!

Por cá Mínima de *15,1ºC*
Neste momento 22,9ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a *11,5 km/h* (parece que mais uma vez, não vai deixar que a temperaturab suba muito)

O céu está completamente limpo!!
E há ligeiros traçoes de poeira no ar...



E pronto... agora que começa a aquecer, a Amareleja... caput
E Portimão já leva *29,8ºC*...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2008 às 11:48)

Boas, por aqui, está quentinho cerca das 9 horas tive a mázima do dia 29.8ºC, agora desce sigo 27.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 12:12)

A Amareleja voltou á carga, com *32,5ºC* ás 11h

Por aqui, somente 23,6ºC...
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2008 às 12:33)

Boa tarde, por aqui o tempo está com muito sol e praticamente não existe vento,e já vou com 32.2ºC
Tenho saudades das trovoadas.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2008 às 12:43)

Bom dia!! Por aqui tive de mínima 16,6ºC...

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco inferior a 11km/h que foi o máximo até ao momento, temperatura de *29,5ºC*, humidade 39%, pressão 1016hpa...


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jun 2008 às 12:45)

Aqui também já passou os 30ºC.

Autêntico dia de verão, com muito sol e UV muito alto....


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 12:49)

A temperatura sobe bem, apesar do vento! Levo *24,5ºC* neste momento e vento a 14,0 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2008 às 12:54)

Por aqui estou impressionado com os meus 25.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 12:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa tarde, por aqui o tempo está com muito sol e praticamente não existe vento,e já vou com 32.2ºC
> Tenho saudades das trovoadas.











[/IMG]
CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia






[/IMG]
CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia



CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia

*Faltam-me as imagens de satélite desses dias ...*


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 13:09)

boa tarde a todos, bem, e aos poucos e poucos vamos sendo assados

sol, muito sol mesmo, vento fraco, e 30,2 graus, impressionante, e deve subir mais, os próximos dias são de calor, axo k vou é ser frito

já agora boas férias para quem acabou as aulas, como euxD


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 13:12)

Amareleja destacadíssima nos *35,6ºC* ao meio dia local!

Por aqui sigo com 28,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 13:12)

Gerofil... Impressionante! Pena que em 2005, o bichinho da meteorologia ainda não se manifestasse...

Belas imagens para animar a malta, e para relembrar que não são sempre os _Nuestros Hermanos _que apanham com tudo!

Estou com *25,2ºC*
Humidade a 58%


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2008 às 13:22)

Hoje, ta mesmo a apetecer uma boa praia, com muito sol e calor e .... 

Temp min: *17.4ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *26.6ºC*
Hum: *57%*
Pressao: *1015.3hPa*

Só tenho pena de que o interior centro e sul fiquem com o calor todo... e os do litoral norte nem aos 30ºC cheguem


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2008 às 13:45)

Boa tarde 
Dia de Verão 27ºC o vento está fraco com algumas rajadas.

A Amareleja está com  35.6C, é provavel que este mês já tenha chegado perto dos 40ºC quando estava desativada.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 14:12)

Na nova actualização, das 13h, a Amareleja... morreu...
Ainda assim, Portel já leva *35,2ºC*

Aqui, a temperatura tem estado algo estagnada, pelo que agora ainda se encontra nos *25,6ºC*

Humidade um pouco mais baixa, nos 57%


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2008 às 14:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Na nova actualização, das 13h, a Amareleja... morreu...



Ora ora não é tarde nem é cedo vou telefonar já para o IM 

Estou com 27.1ºC e já se está a levantar vento já devo ficar por aqui de máxima.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2008 às 14:14)

Gerofil disse:


> [/IMG]
> CopyRight@Instituto de Meteorologia
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado Gerofil estva mesmo a precisar de ver isto no dia 11-09-2007 essa é que foi brutal por estes lados a trovoada tinha as "wall clouds" metia respeito
Neste momento está um calor insuportávelestão 33.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 14:16)

Gilmet disse:


> Na nova actualização, das 13h, a Amareleja... morreu...



MOCHEEE à Amareleja!!!
Assim não dá!

Por aqui estou com *29,3ºC*.

Curiosidade: 
A temperatura da água do mar em Faro está actualmente com 22ºC. Ontem a esta hora, penso que estava com 20,2ºC.
A costa sul está a tornar-se num caldinho!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2008 às 14:20)

Desligaram-me o telefone na cara...e nada me disseram  tipico...se naõ houver Amareleja na proxima actualização volto a telefonar.

Deu-se uma queda á grande em menos de 10 minutos estou com 26.8ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 14:20)

pois é, no algarve amanha a temperatura da água vai ser de 21ºC enquanto que aqui por Lisboa será de 17  puerca miseria


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2008 às 14:25)

mauro miranda disse:


> pois é, no algarve amanha a temperatura da água vai ser de 21ºC enquanto que aqui por Lisboa será de 17  puerca miseria



Calha mesmo bem que para a semana estou lá batido 

Por aqui vou com uns escaldantes *32,4ºC* e 31%HR vento 8,6km/h


----------



## Sueste (25 Jun 2008 às 14:27)

Boa tarde!

A madrugada foi relativamente quente, numa noite bem tropical, devido ao vento N/NO. A minha estação registou uma minima de 21.2ºC. 

*Só por curiosidade: *
Nas estações proximas, a temperatura esteve um pouco mais elevada:
Em Faro a minima foi de 24ºC e em Tavira 23.5ºC

Durante a manhã o vento que inicialmente veio de Norte/Noroeste, transportou muito calor vindo do interior e fez subir muito as temperaturas logo de manhã. A minha máxima foi de 30.4ºC

Ao longo da manhã o vento foi rodando para Sul o que impediu que a temperatura continuasse a subir. Com as brisas maritimas baixou um pouco e sentiu-se um pouco de alivio. (O ar logo de manhã era bem pesado e quente, pois vinha do interior).

Actualmente estou com 29.ºC com vento de sueste e pelo que vi pelo site do "Turismo do Algarve" a temperatura da água do mar às 14h estavam 22º. Já está bom para uns belos mergulhos 

Cumprimentos


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2008 às 14:49)

Já superei o que esperava para hoje não esperava mais do que 31/32ºC e já vou com *33,0ºC* e 30%HR vento inferior a 10km/h


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 15:12)

Amareleja de volta com *37,7ºC* às 13h UTC.
Se não avariar entretanto, pode ser que ainda chegue aos 40ºC!

Por aqui sigo com 29,9ºC.
A máxima até ao momento foi *30,1ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 15:17)

Mário, por favor contenção; o fórum é um *espaço publico* e não fica muito bem aqui esse tipo de comentários relativamente ao Instituto de Meteorologia. Não querendo tirar-te qualquer tipo de razão, acho que deves utilizar outros meios para manifestar o teu desagrado pelo serviço prestado pelo I.M.; porque não fazes uma carta registada com aviso de recepção dando conta do teu desagrado relativamente à situação ?
Contenção, por favor.



Mário Barros disse:


> Desligaram-me o telefone na cara...e nada me disseram  tipico...se naõ houver Amareleja na proxima actualização volto a telefonar.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 15:40)

Esta Amareleja...Por aqui *26,3ºC *e máxima, até agora, de 26,5ºC

Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1014 hPa, mas já desceu aos *1013 hPa*

Record de vento de hoje, precisamente neste momento!! Com *24,8 km/h*


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jun 2008 às 15:43)

*33,9ºC* para já mas ainda pode subir. Segunda máxima do ano.


----------



## ACalado (25 Jun 2008 às 16:13)

boas por aqui dia tórrido com 28.9ºc uma calina  
peço desculpa por ter tido a estação offline pois o pc pifou agora esta tudo ok


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 16:16)

A Amareleja ja atingiu os *38,0ºC*
Aqui, só os 26,9ºC

Ás 14 horas... grande diferença...


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2008 às 16:19)

Temperaturas bem altas no Interior Alentejano:

1. Amareleja 38.0ºC
2. Portel 36.9ºC
3. Castro Verde 36.6ºC

Aqui por Oeiras estão 27ºC o vento está fraco e o céu está limpo.

*Mensagens: 500*
Já sou  _Nimbostratus_


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2008 às 16:19)

Aqui o dia foi muito quente mesmo e a máxima foi aos *33,7ºC*

Agora sigo com *33,1ºC*, 29%HR, 1015hpa e vento inferior a 5km/h

Amanha sobe mais um pouco


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jun 2008 às 16:36)

a pouco por aqui

16h - 35,5ºC 

Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Bgc (25 Jun 2008 às 16:40)

Muito calor por aqui também. 

32ºC por agora e índice UV bem alto.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jun 2008 às 16:42)

fui ao radar do meteo e vi no alto alentejo algumas manchas azuis..alguém sabe o que e?? precipitação não pode ser..


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 16:47)

Brunomc disse:


> Fui ao radar do meteo e vi no alto alentejo algumas manchas azuis...alguém sabe o que e?? Precipitação não pode ser...



Isso são pequenas falhas, que normalmente aparecem no RADAR

Parabéns pelas *500* mensagens MSantos!!!!

Por aqui 26,8ºC... a máxima foi de *27,1ºC*
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jun 2008 às 16:49)

Já não deve haver novas mexidas hoje nos extremos:

Máximo Hoje:  33.9 ºC (15:17) 
Mínimo Hoje:  12.9 ºC (06:01) 

Amplitude de 21ºC


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jun 2008 às 17:17)

> Isso são pequenas falhas, que normalmente aparecem no RADAR



haa ok..deve ser os agricultores a regarem os terrenos.. depois aparece no radar... tou a gozar..

agora ja fico a saber que são falhas no radar.. obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2008 às 17:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Mário, por favor contenção; o fórum é um *espaço publico* e não fica muito bem aqui esse tipo de comentários relativamente ao Instituto de Meteorologia. Não querendo tirar-te qualquer tipo de razão, acho que deves utilizar outros meios para manifestar o teu desagrado pelo serviço prestado pelo I.M.; porque não fazes uma carta registada com aviso de recepção dando conta do teu desagrado relativamente à situação ?
> Contenção, por favor.



Bem podia morrer num canto se manda-se para lá cartas  agora não sei se foi do telefonema se foi pura coincidência a Amareleja está de novo em acção  vamos lá ver quanto tempo.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 17:28)

Às 15h UTC haviam 15 estações com temperatura *>35ºC*.

Eram elas:
1  - Amareleja: 38,3ºC
2  - Portel: 38,1ºC
3  - Castro Verde: 37,6ºC
4  - Évora: 36,8ºC
5  - Beja: 36,7ºC
6  - Elvas: 36,5ºC
7  - Mértola: 36,4ºC
8  - Alcácer do Sal: 36,1ºC
9  - Avis: 36,0ºC
10 - Coruche: 36,0ºC
11 - Alvega: 35,8ºC
12 - Estremoz: 35,8ºC
13 - Alvalade: 35,4ºC
14 - Zebreira: 35,2ºC
15 - Alcoutim: 35,1ºC


Por aqui a máxima foi de 30,2ºC.
Por agora 28,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2008 às 17:58)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 29,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 14,7ºC / 29,6ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 18:01)

pois é  a Amareleja às 15 graus estava com 38,3 graus que fornoooo

creio que em Lisboa ainda não esteve mais de 34 graus, deve ser po proximo mês

tempo quente e abafado, com ceu limpo, vento moderado com rajadas e claro sol

tenho 29,5 graus


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 18:03)

pois e a amareleja Às 15 graus estava com 38,3 graus, que fornooooo


creio que este ano lisboa não ultrapassou os 34 graus, deve ser po proximo mes


agora tenho 29,5 graus, tempo quente e abafado, com ceu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2008 às 18:05)

Boa tarde
Céu limpinho com muito calor foi assim este dia de hoje onde a temperatura máxima chegou aos 35.2ºC,neste momento está 34.3ºC

Abraços


----------



## Kraliv (25 Jun 2008 às 18:14)

Boas,



*37,8º* registava às 15h a minha estação... nada que eu não esteja habituado  

A Máxima de hoje terá ultrapassado seguramente os 38ºC



cuidem-se




PS: Logo mais ou amanhã devem as Tv's andar por aqui...atão compadri tá calor?? Blá..blá..blá. Todos os anos a mesma coisa


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2008 às 18:18)

Muito mais calor hoje aqui na baixa.

Max: 29,3ºC
Min: 17,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 18:57)

Não; *o radar está correcto*. as manchas representam sectores da baixa troposfera onde se regista altos valores de humidade relativa (nota-se perfeitamente a olho nu, para oeste de Estremoz); por vezes formam-se pequenas nuvens (cúmulos ?) que voltam novamente a desaparecer rapidamente. Dá a impressão de existir nevoeiro ou bruma a 500 / 800 metros de altitude. Não sei o nome técnico usado para este fenómeno, mas penso que se a temperatura fosse mais elevada (38 ºC/ 40 ºC), daria origem a nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.
Já para leste de Estremoz o céu apresenta-se completamente limpo e não se nota esta humidade na troposfera.

 



Gilmet disse:


> Isso são pequenas falhas, que normalmente aparecem no RADAR
> 
> Parabéns pelas *500* mensagens MSantos!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 18:58)

Obrigado Gerofil!! Não sabia que o RADAR era tão sensivel...


Ainda levo *25,1ºC*
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h

O céu continua limpo...



A temperatura na Amareleja continua a subir... com *38,5º**C* na nova actualização


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2008 às 19:17)

Máxima de *32,5 ºC* por aqui.
Neste momento, o vento está fraco, o céu continua limpo e estão *26,5 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2008 às 19:18)

Vou agora com 29,5ºC e 40%HR vai ser uma noite quente!


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jun 2008 às 19:34)

> Não; o radar está correcto. as manchas representam sectores da baixa troposfera onde se regista altos valores de humidade relativa (nota-se perfeitamente a olho nu, para oeste de Estremoz); por vezes formam-se pequenas nuvens (cúmulos ?) que voltam novamente a desaparecer rapidamente. Dá a impressão de existir nevoeiro ou bruma a 500 / 800 metros de altitude. Não sei o nome técnico usado para este fenómeno, mas penso que se a temperatura fosse mais elevada (38 ºC/ 40 ºC), daria origem a nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.
> Já para leste de Estremoz o céu apresenta-se completamente limpo e não se nota esta humidade na troposfera.



ja fiquei a perceber o que e essa humidade..

realmente o radar e mesmo sensivel 

eu tava admirado era com o calor que estava e céu quase limpo como era possivel haver alguma precipitação atmosferica


----------



## Turista (25 Jun 2008 às 19:37)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tenho saudades das trovoadas.



Já somos 2... 

Bem se alguém estiver com calor pode sempre vir até Peniche, que por aqui a brisa maritima não permite máximas comparaveis com grande parte do país.

Assim os extremos de hoje:
Max - 19,8ºC (hoje nem passei os 20ºC )
Min - 16,4ºC

Abraços!!


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jun 2008 às 19:38)

as 13h no radar notava-se bem essa humidade relativa


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 19:59)

só mais 19 páginas e estamos na 100

e isto é a monotomia de sempre, e parece que esta  para durar

sol, vento moderado e calor, atrás de calor, isto assim é de mais

quem diria que em Abril/Maio tivemos aqueles diazinhos para todos os gostos


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2008 às 20:04)

Abril e Maio foram meses horríveis. Monotonia da chuva e temperaturas amenas durante 2 meses, vai dar o mesmo.

Calor calor, foi hoje em Dal Bandin no Paquistão que atingiu os 50ºC


----------



## jose leça (25 Jun 2008 às 20:05)

Boa tarde:

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 26,8ºC
Tmin:  16,8ºC

Sigo com 23,7ºC e 59%HR, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 20:54)

eu num dia de 50 graus punha-me todo o dia numa banheira com cubos de gelo e so saia pa comer, e se comesse era com uma ventoinha por perto, acho que n aguentava ir a rua hehehe

mas deixemo-nos de pesadelos e passemos a realidade


está calor sim, mas nada como no paquistão



tenho 24,6 graus, a descer mais rápido por causa da ventania que se está a fazer sentir

céu limpo claro e assim se manteve o dia todo

ao que me parece uns cumulozinhos queriam crescer mas sem êxito.

a meteorologia tem disto


axo k os espanhois ainda não esqueceram o temporal de raios onteontem


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 20:57)

olhem vão ao site do IM e vejam o mapa de alertas


todo o interior está em alerta amarelo devido ao calor ehehehe

isto sim, é verão


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2008 às 21:18)

Aqui a máxima foi de 28,1ºC e a mínima de 15,1ºC. Neste momento 23,8ºC e céu limpo.

Às 20h ainda há algumas localidades com temperatura superior a 35ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2008 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente, sol e a água do mar no Algarve ronda os 22ºC, nada mau e ainda mais que amanhã começa a corrente de sueste portanto pode subir mais um grau. Penso que a temperatura da água do mar no Algarve em pleno junho está mais elevada do que o normal ou não.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 21:36)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,5 ºC (06h21); Temperatura máxima - 35,1 ºC (16h11); Temperatura actual - 28,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Acentuada subida de temperatura, especialmente da temperatura máxima. Primeiro dia de canícula por aqui.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - *35,1 ºC* (dia 25).


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2008 às 21:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia quente, sol e a água do mar no Algarve ronda os 22ºC, nada mau e ainda mais que amanhã começa a corrente de sueste portanto pode subir mais um grau. Penso que a temperatura da água do mar no Algarve em pleno junho está mais elevada do que o normal ou não.



Segundo a página do turismo do Algarve a água do mar está já a *23,2ºC*.
Uma subida de 3ºC em pouco mais de 24h.

Por aqui o inicio da noite segue ventosa.
Estou com 20,3ºC, já a estabilizar.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2008 às 21:55)

Boa noite! 

Menos calor que ontem... ainda assim 28º a esta hora... 2ª noite tropical à vista!


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2008 às 22:14)

Actualmente vou com 23,4ºC, 58%HR, 1015hpa


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 22:16)

Aqui vou com *17,8ºC*
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

A Amareleja, ás 21:00 ainda tinha *32,4ºC*

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 27,1ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2008 às 22:21)

Skizzo disse:


> Abril e Maio foram meses horríveis. Monotonia da chuva e temperaturas amenas durante 2 meses, vai dar o mesmo.
> 
> Calor calor, foi hoje em Dal Bandin no Paquistão que atingiu os 50ºC



Não fosse essa chuva e este verão muitos locais queria ver como iriam ter agua para o dia a dia normal...

23,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2008 às 22:24)

Boa Noite
Por aqui ainda vou com 26.1ºC
Sim senhor grande amareleja que nesta altura do ano está sempre com temperaturas sufocantes


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2008 às 22:31)

Skizzo disse:


> Abril e Maio foram meses horríveis. Monotonia da chuva e temperaturas amenas durante 2 meses, vai dar o mesmo.
> 
> Calor calor, foi hoje em Dal Bandin no Paquistão que atingiu os 50ºC



Cá para mim Abril e Maio é que foram meses optimos, e isso ai no paquistão não é calor mas sim uma frigideira onde as pessoas já estão todas fritas


----------



## meteo (25 Jun 2008 às 22:50)

Turista disse:


> Já somos 2...
> 
> Bem se alguém estiver com calor pode sempre vir até Peniche, que por aqui a brisa maritima não permite máximas comparaveis com grande parte do país.
> 
> ...



temperaturas muito amenas por ai
vou ai sabado,para a grande corrida das fogueiras. á noite,é das corridas mais engraçadas de fazer


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 22:52)

Tenho *17,4ºC* e a Serra já apresenta, desde o por-do-Sol, uma ligeira camada de núvens


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jun 2008 às 23:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Cá para mim Abril e Maio é que foram meses optimos, e isso ai no paquistão não é calor mas sim uma frigideira onde as pessoas já estão todas fritas



eu também acho que os meses de Abril e Maio foram espectaculares, depressões atrás depressões, tivemos direito a mais que um tornado em portugal, trovoadas por todo o pais,muito vento e chuva e algumas zonas com granizo, o que poderíamos esperar mais, para um clima como o nosso?

este mês é que está a ser uma seca, uma seca mesmo


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2008 às 23:11)

Mas que belo dia de praia....... foi pena a maxima ir só até aos *27.6ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo e noite quente
Temp: *21.6ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressao: *1014.4hPa*


----------



## Sueste (25 Jun 2008 às 23:32)

Olá boa noite!

Por cá uma noite bem calma, sem vento!! 
Tenho neste momento 23.5ºC

*Temp. Máx.* - 30.9ºC
*Temp. Min.* -  21.2ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Jun 2008 às 23:37)

*Boa noite "Meteoloucos":*

Informo que já regressei da minha viagem de mota que fiz á Suíça.
Correu tudo muito bem.
Tirando o 1º dia, tive sempre um espectacular Sol a acompanhar-me.
Depois colocarei algumas das 400 fotos que tirei.


*Por Guimarães:*
T min...............................17.2º
T máx..............................28.2º

H min...............................39%
H máx..............................75%
Pressão actual..................1017 hPa

Um abraço


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 23:40)

Bem-vindo de Volta Henrique!! Ainda bem que correu tudo bem! Ficamos á espera das fotos!

Por aqui *16,9ºC*



EDIT: Ás 22:00, *30,0ºC* em Elvas!!!


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2008 às 00:21)




----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2008 às 00:23)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu nublado
17,5ºC
78%HR
1022hpa


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2008 às 00:52)

Boa noite pessoal!!
E que noite.... a esta hora estão uns agradáveis 25ºC!!!


----------



## Turista (26 Jun 2008 às 01:41)

ena ontem fui quem teve a máxima mais baixa... 
É assim viver em Peniche...  Toda a gente cheia de calor e aqui fresquinho... fresquinho...


----------



## psm (26 Jun 2008 às 07:37)

Bom dia. 
Hoje, é que é um bom dia para ir a serra de sintra ver o nevoeiro, que lá está ,pois esse mesmo chega até a alcabideche em forma de fractus(famosa nuvem secundária que se forma, mas que hoje está bem disforme) de resto a sul da mesma, céu limpo, vento moderado de NO,fresco ,bem é muito repetitivo,é assim um verão normal aqui.



ps:Eis uma das razões que no litoral oeste se instalou tantos moinhos de vento ,em especial na estremadura,grande parte deles foram destruidos,mas agora são proibidos de destruir


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 08:58)

Bom Dia!!

Por cá, uma noite com algum nevoeiro e, neste momento, ainda o céu está praticamente encoberto por fractus, bem como a Serra, que está completamente tapadinha, como já referiu o psm

A mínima desta noite foi de 16,8ºC
Neste momento tenho 18,2ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento fraco...


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Jun 2008 às 09:05)

olhem para o calor que teve, a minima ate foi agradavel, foi de 15,9 graus

agora sigo com 20,4 graus, e isto logo promete, aqui o vento ja fez das suas, um caixote do lixo foi para à outra rua

resto de bom dia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2008 às 09:20)

Bom Dia
Neste momento já vou com 26.1º e céu limpo.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 22,8ºC
Muito agradável!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jun 2008 às 10:00)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.8 ºC (06:29) 

Hoje vem aí mais calor...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2008 às 10:22)

Noite tropical hoje em Castelo Branco:

Tmínima = 22.2ºC

Por agora, céu limpo sem vento, próximo dos 30ºC! 

Hoje promete..


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2008 às 10:35)

Paulo H disse:


> Noite tropical hoje em Castelo Branco:
> 
> Tmínima = 22.2ºC



Ora exactamente os 22 que o IM referiu  hoje de manhã Paulo! Certamente uma noite muito agradável para ir aqueles recentes cafés do centro ou no ponto de encontro das Tílias, ou para os mais tradicionalistas correrem calmamente as tasquinhas da zona 

Aqui uma noite mais fresquinha com *18,2ºC* de mínima (nada mau, apesar de tudo). O céu está limpo, sopra uma brisa leve e a pressão está em *1017hPa*!


Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *15,6ºC*
Tmax *27,4ºC* (Longe ainda dos 30ºC)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jun 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia. pOR AQUi céu muito nublado, pouco nublado em Ponta Delgada.

Tmin - 15,9ºC


----------



## Mago (26 Jun 2008 às 11:09)

Muito calor aqui pelo interior, segue-se já com 24,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2008 às 11:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente, sigo com 29.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2008 às 12:08)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 19,2ºC...

Mas o dia não está a ser como ontem por aqui! Tempo humido e algum vento faz com que esteja a esta hora com apenas *24,5ºC*, *61%HR*, vento máx:15,5km/h (10:38)


----------



## ACalado (26 Jun 2008 às 12:33)

boas por aqui dia quente, neste momento tenho 30ºc com uma sensação térmica de 34ºc a mínima foi de 21.8ºc. resumindo dia bom para mandar um mergulho


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2008 às 12:34)

Bem a ver se é agora que vai subir aqui...a humidade esta a baixar 58%HR e a temperatura é de 25,2ºC...


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2008 às 12:44)

por aqui a pouco

12h - 27,5ºC

12h30 - 29ºC


----------



## Minho (26 Jun 2008 às 12:57)

Que me dizem dos 16ºC em Lamas de Mouro às 10h UTC? Que poderá estar a impedir a subida de temperatura tal como se regista em Montalegre?


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Jun 2008 às 13:36)

às 11h a amareleja já estava com 34ºC, eeehhh valenteeee

aqui vou com uns míseros 25,8 graus, vento fraco, mas logo( como sempre) fica forte

céu limpo, como seria de esperar 

relembro que a mínima foi de 15,9 graus


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 13:39)

Só uma correcçãozinha 11h UTC são 12h cá

Por aqui, ainda fresco, com 22,2ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Depois de cerca de 1 hora quase sem fractus no céu, eis que começam de novo a voltar...


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2008 às 13:40)

Hoje o calor não quer pegar, ainda vou com 25,2ºC e 56%HR...


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2008 às 13:52)

30,4ºC e começam a formar-se alguns pequenos cumulus.

Mínima bastante alta esta manhã com 18,4ºC.


----------



## Sueste (26 Jun 2008 às 14:14)

Olá boa tarde!
Por cá mais um dia quente. Tive uma minima de 20.6ºC e às 13h50 tinha 31.9ºC com vento de Este.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 14:33)

Ás 13:00, *35,6ºC* na Amareleja

Por aqui 22,9ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jun 2008 às 14:47)

Por aqui agora muitas nuvens e 22,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2008 às 14:48)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui céu está limpo como sempre,e jé estão 34.6ºC hoje promete


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 15:15)

Ás 14:00, *36,5ºC* na Amareleja

E por aqui, também já sobe, mas menos do que ontem Tenho 23,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2008 às 15:27)

Já tou nos 35ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jun 2008 às 15:30)

Bom pessoal, agora aqui chove moderadamente

uM Aguaceiro

Agora 22ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2008 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 19,2ºC
81%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 16:24)

Por aqui *25,4ºC*
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h


----------



## Sueste (26 Jun 2008 às 16:40)

Até ao momento, tive uma máxima de 32.0ºC e agora estou com 31.6ºC com vento de Este/Sueste  e a temperatura da água do mar às 14:23 estava já  nos 23.3ºC, segundo o site do Turismo do Algarve


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2008 às 17:08)

ultimas :

12h30 - 29ºC
15h - 34,5ºC
16h - 33ºC
17h - 32,5ºC




ja agora alguém viu o jogo de ontem entre Alemanha e Turquia?

aquele corte de 6 a 7 minutos durante o jogo foi devido ao mau tempo na zona da Austria..Trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes e muito vento..dai haver problemas na transmição via Satélite..


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2008 às 18:08)

Brunomc disse:


> ja agora alguém viu o jogo de ontem entre Alemanha e Turquia?
> 
> aquele corte de 6 a 7 minutos durante o jogo foi devido ao mau tempo na zona da Austria..Trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes e muito vento..dai haver problemas na transmição via Satélite..



Sim, eu vi!
E o *nimboestrato* comentou isso *aqui*

Por aqui a tarde de hoje foi mais quente que a de ontem.
Mas agora já se sente moderado o vento de NO.
Também se sente no ar um cheio a queimado Espero que não seja nada de mais.

Tmáx: *29,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2008 às 18:22)

Acabou por subir a temperatura e a máxima foi alta apesar de menos que ontem ficou pelos *31,6ºC*...

Agora vou com 30,2ºC, 33%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 18:30)

Por aqui 23,4ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 19,4 km/h, com máximo de *30,6 km/h*

A Serra... está linda com o sol a incidir...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2008 às 18:51)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui mais do mesmo sol algum vento e muito calor a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 35.4ºC, foi um pouco mais quentinho que ontem,agora sigo com 32.4ºC


----------



## Sueste (26 Jun 2008 às 18:56)

Boas!! 

Há minutos estava com 28.6ºC, agora há uma tendencia de subida e actualmente estou com 29.5ºC. Tive uma máxima de 32.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 19:29)

Tenho Neste momento 22,4ºC
Humidade a 68%
Presssão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h

Entretanto, um novo record de vento para o dia de hoje, de *35,7 km/h* pelas 18:43


----------



## psm (26 Jun 2008 às 19:33)

boas 
Neste momento a serra de sintra é o unico sitio em portugal com nuvens


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2008 às 19:42)

tão e o que e aquilo a oeste de setubal?? vi agora no radar do meteo

mais uma pequena humidade pois..


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2008 às 19:48)

> boas
> Neste momento a serra de sintra é o unico sitio em portugal com nuvens



psm essas nuvens são aquelas que vi a pouco no radar do meteo..

dirigem-se para oeste de setubal e costa alentejana 

fui confirmar ao sat24 também..e la estão elas


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 20:18)

As nuvens que neste momento estão na Serra, são nuvens de nevoeiro, que se formam ao subir a Serra e dissipam ao descer...

Mas realmente, o RADAR está estranho












Grandes imagens, as do jogo da Suiça!! Há pouco, viram-se unas belos relâmpagos, lá

Por aqui... 21,1ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 15,1 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,8ºC (06:45)
MÁXIMA: 25,6ºC (16:22)


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Jun 2008 às 20:22)

tive uma máxima de 32,3 graus, amanha há mais

hoje o vento está fraco a moderado, nada como ontem, sol e mt calor, e assim se mantêm

32,3 de máxima


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 20:23)

Gilmet disse:


>



Isso deve ser os nossos amigos UFO's a fazer experiências ali na zona  ou então se calhar eles deixaram o alçapão aberto e está a fazer interferência com o radar.

Por aqui máxima de 25.4ºC e mínima de 16.6ºC agora estou com 21.3ºC a rajada máxima até agora foi de 47.15 km/h ás 20:16.


----------



## psm (26 Jun 2008 às 20:25)

E indo de encontro ao que o gil escreveu ,o que está no mar são estratos ás vezes o radar tem ecos falsos(é um dos defeitos do radar de doppler,têm que por vezes de serem corrigidos informaticamente).


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2008 às 20:42)

pois deve ser isso..uma especie de erros no radar..

ao pouco por aqui :

20h30 - 25,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2008 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e calor

Máxima: 31.6ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
Actual: 26.2ºC


----------



## Sueste (26 Jun 2008 às 20:55)

Boas... 
Por cá um dia quente.

*Temp. Máx. *    32.0ºC
*Temp. Min. *     20.6ºC
*Tem. Actual*    26.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2008 às 21:26)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 21,9 ºC (03h56); Temperatura máxima - 35,1 ºC (16h09); Temperatura actual - 27,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

*Nota-se uma descida moderada da temperatura ao final da tarde; promete noite mais fresca.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 35,1 ºC (dia 25 e dia 26).


----------



## jose leça (26 Jun 2008 às 21:37)

Boa noite:

Por aqui um dia normal de Junho, e tudo indica que irá ser um Junho também normal,  com uma média de 18,3ºC (aeroporto) até agora,  ligeiramente acima da normal climatógica da Serra do Pilar (0,2ºC).

Por acaso se alguém soubesse onde poderia obter as médias 61-90 para o aeroporto, ficaria grato pela informação, que na minha opinião deve ser livremente partilhada, e não vendida. Desculpem lá, o desabafo,  mas  vocês sabem do que estou a falar, já dizia o grande Octávio

Extremos de hoje:
Tmax: 26,7ºC
Tmin:  17,6ºC

Sigo com 20,7ºC e 68%HR


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Jun 2008 às 21:42)

o vento resolveu levanar à ultima da hora, a rajada máxima foi de 29,4 km/h

océu limpo, como sempre, excepto em sintra, pelos vistos, as estrelas ja se fazem notar, e as descidas das temperaturas tambémxD


----------



## Fil (26 Jun 2008 às 22:02)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 29,1ºC e mínima de 17,8ºC. Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC, a temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo. Algumas nuvens durante a tarde, mas agora já está limpo.



jose leça disse:


> Por acaso se alguém soubesse onde poderia obter as médias 61-90 para o aeroporto, ficaria grato pela informação, que na minha opinião deve ser livremente partilhada, e não vendida. Desculpem lá, o desabafo,  mas  vocês sabem do que estou a falar, já dizia o grande Octávio



Tens toda a razão!  Vê esta página, mas posso-te dizer que a média para o mês de Junho é de 17,3ºC e não de 17,4ºC como está lá referido.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2008 às 22:08)

Realmente esta noite está mais fresca que ontém,porque ontém por esta hora tinha 26ºC, e hoje está 25.3ºC


----------



## ajsgomes (26 Jun 2008 às 22:09)

Boa noite!
Aqui em Ovar, o que nos ajuda um pouco quanto ao calor é o vento que se levanta a partir do início da tarde! 
Estou com 21,1ºC.
A imagem do sat 24 não engana: vamos ter uns belos dias de Verão!


----------



## jose leça (26 Jun 2008 às 22:26)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui tive uma máxima de 29,1ºC e mínima de 17,8ºC. Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC, a temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo. Algumas nuvens durante a tarde, mas agora já está limpo.
> 
> 
> 
> Tens toda a razão!  Vê esta página, mas posso-te dizer que a média para o mês de Junho é de 17,3ºC e não de 17,4ºC como está lá referido.



Um grande obrigado, FIL, pois há tempos que as procurava e não conseguia arranjá-las, 

Ficarei contente se também puder retribuir com qualquer tipo de informação que seja útil a todos. E o meu obrigado é extensivo a tido o FORUM. Bem hajam, e eu também!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jun 2008 às 22:27)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa foi dia de 4 estações, tipico nos Açores. Sol, chuva, calor, tb alguma fresco.

Tmin - 15,8ºC ( A mais baixa de Junho)

Tmax - 22,6º 

Actual - 20,8ºC

Precipitação - 6 mm


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2008 às 22:29)

Max: 30,7ºC
Min: 18,2ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Jun 2008 às 22:50)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.......................20.0º
T máx......................30.3º

H min.......................42%
H máx......................82%

Pressão actual..........1019 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 23:04)

Por aqui tenho *17,3ºC* neste momento
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento fraco...

A Serra apresenta o nevoeiro do costume


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2008 às 23:10)

Aqui vou com 21,7ºC e 64%HR


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2008 às 23:16)

23,6ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 18,4ºC / 31,2ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Jun 2008 às 23:26)

tenho neste momento 21,1 graus, a minima é de ( segundo o IM), 18ºC, deve-se concretizar.

a noite segue calma, sem aquela ventania do costume, o que é de costume é o céu limpo, até já cansa, nem uma nuvemzinha para alegrar


----------



## Turista (26 Jun 2008 às 23:43)

boas, sigo com 18,4ºC
Quanto a extremos:

Max - 20,5ºC (UAU hoje passei os 20)
Min - 16,6ºC

Abraços!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2008 às 23:48)

Por aqui estou completamente "morto" nos 17,3ºC

O céu continua muito nublado por fractus!


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2008 às 23:57)

Boa noite!

Por aqui sigo com 18,8ºC.
Céu limpo, e o vento já sopra fraco, depois de ter sido moderado a forte ao fim da tarde. O costume

Hoje os extremos foram os seguintes:
Tmin: 17,7ºC
Tmáx: 29,2ºC


----------



## jose leça (27 Jun 2008 às 00:08)

Por aqui começo o dia com humidade alta (75%) e 19,4ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2008 às 00:22)




----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2008 às 00:25)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,9ºC
91%HR
1023hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## jose leça (27 Jun 2008 às 01:11)

Amareleja e Mértola com 27,9ºC às 22h00 UT.


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Jun 2008 às 08:23)

bom dia, tive uma mínima de 18,3 graus, às 6h 12 minutos, agora tenho 19,7 e hoje estão previstos mais ou menos 32 graus


agora o ceu esta limpo, vento fraco e a temperatura a subir

vejam bem os alertas, 

n e de admirar

39 graus pa beja e evora


----------



## Bgc (27 Jun 2008 às 08:25)

Mais um dia a prometer muito calor com 23ºC a "abrir" em Portalegre, pelas 6h da manhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia
Por aqui após algum nevoeiro durante a madrugada,eis que chega o sol novamente, e a temperatura já nos 25.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jun 2008 às 09:38)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.3 ºC (06:09) 

Céu limpo e mais um braseiro para hoje.

Atenção aos UV's. Estão muito altos...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2008 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

As minimas por aqui continuam a subir.....a desta noite foi de 23,8ºC

PS: Já ponderei a hipótese de haver um problema qualquer com o sensor, mas após comparar com um outro termómetro qiue tenho, as temperaturas são similares....


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2008 às 09:58)

21,9ºC e céu limpo.

Manhã um pouco mais fresca que ontem com 15,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## Bgc (27 Jun 2008 às 10:00)

Sigo com 23ºC e sem nuvens.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Jun 2008 às 10:06)

Bom dia
Min. Matinal 18.2ºC 
Temp. actual 23.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jun 2008 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *18,2ºC*
Tmax *28,0ºC*

Hoje voltei a não ter mínima matinal devido a uma interferência  (À mesma hora e com o mesmo valor das que já me aconteceram).

Ás 8h já tinha mais de 20 graus pelo que a tarde promete uma boa máxima. A pressão está em *1020hPa.*


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Minima de *17,2ºC*.
E agora sol, muito sol.
Vento fraco e temperatura a disparar!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2008 às 10:41)

Hoje levantei-me ás 6h30 para ir beber água tava tudo cheio de nuvens vindas de Sintra  é de destacar tambem durante a noite o vento que se fez sentir tendo tido uma rajada máxima de 50 km/h ás 2:41, neste momento o sol brilha.

Tive uma mínima de 16.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 10:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> é de destacar tambem durante a noite o vento que se fez sentir tendo tido uma rajada máxima de 50 km/h ás 2:41, neste momento o sol brilha..



Estava à procura disso nas estações do wunderground em Lisboa, mas só encontrei esse registo de vento forte na tua estação.
A verdade é que também aqui me deitei com uma forte vendaval a fazer abanar o estoro.
O vento havia ontem acalmado depois da habitual nortada, e entre as 22h e as 24h esteve mesmo fraco. Mas depois por volta da 1h levantou-se forte outra vez. 

Mas agora encontra-se novamente enfraquecido. Aliás nem as folhas das árvores se mexem. Já estou nos *26,0ºC*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Jun 2008 às 10:55)

Por aqui em Santa iria tb se ve qualquer coisa, como por ai para os lados do mario barros ... ontem aqui tivemos uma rajada de 56.2 Km\h.

A minha max por agr e de 24.2 ºC mas duvido que va alem dos 27 ºC esta muito vento,hoje a rajada maxima ja vai em 48.1 Km\h (NNW)
HR 66 % 
1018.3 hPa
UV 5.8
Radiacao solar 62% 
Humidex 30 ºC
Windchill 22.8 ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 11:08)

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,6ºC
O dia até prometia calor logo cedo com a humidade as 9:39 de 58%HR e 25ºC...mas tal como ontem a partir do meio da manha o vento roda para Oeste a humidade aumenta está agora em 70%HR e a temperatura baixa e é agora de 22,7ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 11:46)

Bom dia!!

Por cá, mínima de 16,5ºC pelas 7:05
Neste momento tenho 23,1ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,2 km/h

Durante a noite, o céu esteve muito nublado/encoberto por fractus!


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 12:13)

Quente, quente está o Algarve!
*34ºC em Castro Marim às 10h UTC*.

Por aqui uma manhã também quente. Cheguei agora aos 29,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 12:16)

Aqui está a aquecer muito mais rapidamente que ontem e já vou com 28,1ºC e 52%HR ontem a esta hora ainda andava nos 24ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2008 às 12:42)

Boas, céu limpo, sigo com 29.1ºC e a mínima foi de 20.8ºC. Castro Marim e Portimão as localidades mais quentes às 10 horas UTC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 12:46)

Estou agora nos 24,6ºC
Hoje, de certeza que tenho uma máxima mais alta do que ontem

Humidade nos 66%
Pressão nos 1017 hPa

Céu totalmente limpo!


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 12:50)

Volta a subir a humidade 56%HR e 26,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 12:55)

Em Odivelas estou com *30,9ºC*.
E é a temperatura mais alta do ano para esta hora.
Relembro que a máxima do ano aqui é 31,7ºC, e que por este andar está prestes a ser batida.

Não sopra uma brisa.
Se o vento de NO não vier antes das 15h sou capaz de ter uma máxima interessante!


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jun 2008 às 13:00)

Aqui são 13H e já estão *32,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 13:04)

*25,9ºC* e *55%HR* vento de W a rondar os 10km/h vai aquecer de novo só de tarde e depois é tarde de mais para fazer máximas muito altas  Setubal é tramado ou é tudo ou nada


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2008 às 13:07)

Por aqui estou impressionado com os meus 26.7ºC  a nortada tem andado tardia por aqui


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 13:16)

*24,3* e *61%HR* enfim nada a fazer...vento de Oeste máx. agora mesmo 14,0km/h


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 13:27)

miguel disse:


> *24,3* e *61%HR* enfim nada a fazer...vento de Oeste máx. agora mesmo 14,0km/h



Um pouco surpreendente.

Por aqui 29 °C


----------



## Sueste (27 Jun 2008 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde 
Estou neste momento com 32.3ºC. Tive uma minima de 19.9ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2008 às 13:52)

27,4ºC e céu limpo por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 13:54)

Por aqui *25,6ºC* (máximo de ontem)
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1017hPa

Há pouco o vento chegou aos *28,0 km/h*, não superando o record de hoje, de *36,5 km/h* pelas 2:41


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2008 às 13:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Há pouco o vento chegou aos *28,0 km/h*, não superando o record de hoje, de *36,5 km/h* pelas 2:41





Que engraçado eu tive a minha rajada de 50 km/h precisamente ás 2:41 

Estou com 26.8ºC vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 14:11)

Acho que a máxima por aqui já se deu.
Às 13:45 atingi os *32,0ºC*, e desde então tem descido algumas décimas.

Por agora estão 31,4ºC e o vento está de Norte, embora ainda sopre fraco.

Nas estações do IM, às 12h UTC a Amareleja ia na frente com *37,0ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2008 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde
Neste momento estão 35.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 14:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que engraçado eu tive a minha rajada de 50 km/h precisamente ás 2:41



Foi precisamente no minuto em que o vento foi mais forte! Mas mesmo assim, não deixa de ser uma bela coincidência!

Tenho 25,7ºC neste momento
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jun 2008 às 14:45)

Por aqui tb nova máxima do ano *35,4ºC*  e ainda pode subir...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jun 2008 às 15:08)

*35,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2008 às 15:10)

E pronto aqui pela terra do vento já tenho a minha máxima de 27.3ºC.

Já começou a descer vou com 26.3ºC e rajadas já por vezes moderadas.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 15:11)

E aqui voltou a subir também!
32,0ºC agora, mas já esteve nos *32,2ºC*.
O vento mantem-se fraco.

13h UTC Amareleja com *39,1ºC*.
Parece que hoje chega aos 40ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 15:11)

Segundo o IM, a Amareleja ia com* 39,1ºC* ás 14h

E eu com 25,3ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 15:22)

Por aqui continua a humidade a reinar e não deixa subir a temperatura vou com uns miseros 28,7ºC e 48%HR o vento é por vezes moderado e a rajada máx. é de 16,2km/h (13:27)


----------



## choina (27 Jun 2008 às 15:24)

Vejam bem pessoal o calorzinho que tá na minha "aldeia"... 
39.1º

E eu que ia apostar que na Amareleja hoje estariam 40º... Ainda bem que não escrevi nada!


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jun 2008 às 15:25)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui continua a humidade a reinar e não deixa subir a temperatura vou com uns miseros 28,7ºC e 48%HR o vento é por vezes moderado e a rajada máx. é de 16,2km/h (13:27)



15 kilometros de distância, quase 8ºC de diferença....

e aqui não pára de subir...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2008 às 15:28)

Estremoz: dia mais quente do ano ... 35,4 ºC à momentos, com brisa de noroeste.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 15:34)

HotSpot disse:


> 15 kilometros de distância, quase 8ºC de diferença....
> 
> e aqui não pára de subir...



é verdade!!

28,8ºC, 45%HR e o vento de W a máxima até ao momento foi de apenas 29,1ºC...


----------



## Sueste (27 Jun 2008 às 15:36)

Boas...

Estou com 32.8ºC e tive uma máxima de 33.6ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Jun 2008 às 15:38)

Por aqui muito calor, e não sopra neste momento sequer uma brisa. Fui a casa à pouco e a minha estação às 14h marcava 29º. Certamente não se ficou por aí!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Jun 2008 às 15:46)

Tou impressionado pela a 1 vez do ano O parque urbano de sta iria regista 30.7 ºC  e mm assim tou afectado por vento de 25.2 km\h incrivel :|

Humidex 34,5 ºC 
HR 45 % 
1017.3 hPA


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 15:58)

Gosto muito desta estação do IM deve estar muito perto da minha casa pois bate muito certo com a minha estação!!se não reparem...

Até ás 13h a temperatura não passava os 26ºC...








E a humidade rondava sempre os 60%...








Tal como tenho vindo a postar desde a manha!!

Agora vou com 29,1 , 43%HR, 1018hpa e vento máx: 17,6km/h (15:47)


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 16:13)

Por aqui a Nortada chegou.
Embora ainda sopre fraca foi o suficiente para em 10minutos a temperatura ter caido de 32,1ºC para os actuais 30,7ºC

A máxima foi 32,2ºC e corresponde ao máximo do ano para aqui.

Às 14h UTC, Amareleja nos 39,4ºC.
Hoje o calor chegou também ao Porto. P.Rubras à mesma hora com 30,0ºC.

Mas o grande destaque vai para o *Areeiro (madeira)* que está com uns impressionantes *25,2ºC!!*


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jun 2008 às 16:21)

Aqui os extremos de hoje estão encontrados:

Máximo Hoje:  *36.5 ºC* (15:44) Nova máxima do ano
Mínimo Hoje:  *16.3 ºC* (06:09)


----------



## Kraliv (27 Jun 2008 às 16:22)

Boas,




Neste momento, *37,9ºC* aqui pela planície alentejana... nada mau


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 16:29)

Voltando à Madeira, e para a mesma hora, descobram as diferenças!

*Santana (norte):*




*Pico do Arieiro (>1800m):*




*Funchal (sul):*




Estou com uma dúvida existencial:
Escreve-se *Pico do Arieiro*, ou *Pico do Areeiro*?


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 16:40)

Agora sim o calor chegou aqui  vou com 32,0ºC a subir a grande ritmo! sobe de 0,3 em 0,3 a cada actualização, humidade de 33%


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 16:46)

*32,9ºC*, *29%HR* o vento agora nem se sente


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 16:57)

Quase a igualar a máxima do ano *33,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 16:58)

Eu penso que seja* "Pico do Areeiro"*, mas não tenho a certeza... (pelo menos é o que diz o IM)

A Amareleja, ás 15h tinha *39,4ºC*. Vamos esperar para ver o que diz a nova actualização (pelas 17:10)

Por cá, máxima de *26,6ºC* até ao momento
Neste momento 26,5ºC
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 15,8 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jun 2008 às 17:13)

Amareleja 15H UTC 39,9ºC


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 17:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Amareleja 15H UTC 39,9ºC



Xi pá, é caprichosa, querem ver que não nos vai dar os 40ºC este mês só para chatear.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 17:29)

Por 0,1ºC não igualei a máxima do ano! máxima de *33,6* (17:04)

Agora vou com 33,3ºC, 29%HR, 1018hpa e vento a 0,0km/h


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 17:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Eu penso que seja* "Pico do Areeiro"*, mas não tenho a certeza... (pelo menos é o que diz o IM)



Eu sempre pensei que assim fosse, mas nas webcams da madeira está Arieiro, e no wikipédia também. E fiquei baralhado...


----------



## choina (27 Jun 2008 às 17:37)

Só ontem me registei e acho que já estou a começar a ficar viciada nisto. E como não percebo nada do assunto, tenho 2 perguntas básicas.
1 - Qual é para vocês a hora em que é normal atingir o máximo de temperatura?
2 - O IM faz a actualização de quanto em quanto tempo? Ou é quando lhes apetece?

Informações fresquinhas vindas da *Amareleja*: apesar de estar com maior temperatura ontem dava a sensação de estar mais calor.


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 17:54)

choina disse:


> Só ontem me registei e acho que já estou a começar a ficar viciada nisto. E como não percebo nada do assunto, tenho 2 perguntas básicas.
> 1 - Qual é para vocês a hora em que é normal atingir o máximo de temperatura?
> 2 - O IM faz a actualização de quanto em quanto tempo? Ou é quando lhes apetece?



Não há hora certa, depende das condições do dia (massas de ar, vento, humidade, etc,etc) e varia de local para local. Obviamente que por norma é durante a tarde, 14/15/16 horas mas como disse, varia bastante, as máximas até podem ser só à noite devido a diversos fenónomos locais como ainda há dias aconteceu num ou noutro ponto do Algarve.

Sim, a informação do IM tem um atraso nas estações de mais de uma hora.
E só mostra a temperatura de hora a hora, ou seja, às 16:30 podem estar 41ºc e depois descer para 39ºC à hora certa e não sabermos que isso ocorreu. Ahh, e as horas que aparecem no site são as UTC.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 17:58)

choina disse:


> Só ontem me registei e acho que já estou a começar a ficar viciada nisto. E como não percebo nada do assunto, tenho 2 perguntas básicas.
> 1 - Qual é para vocês a hora em que é normal atingir o máximo de temperatura?
> 2 - O IM faz a actualização de quanto em quanto tempo? Ou é quando lhes apetece?
> 
> Informações fresquinhas vindas da *Amareleja*: apesar de estar com maior temperatura ontem dava a sensação de estar mais calor.



Pergunta à vontade!

Em relação à primeira pergunta, depende sempre da estação do ano e da localização geográfica. Sendo a Amareleja interior e não estando sujeita à nortada caracteristica do litoral, nem às brisas maritimas do sul, eu diria que a máxima agora no verão e num dia sem vento se deve dar por volta das 16h, ou seja 15h UTC.

Quanto à segunda pergunta, o IM faz actualizações horárias e é sempre à mesma hora. Por volta do minuto 10 ou 11 dá-nos a informação da hora anterior. Ou seja, às 17:10 deu-nos os dados referentes às 16h locais - 15h UTC.
O problema é que muitas vezes os dados das estações falham. Por exemplo este mês a estação da Amareleja esteve sempre praticamente off. No inverno é Lamas de Mouro (uma das estações mais frias) que está sempre a perder o sinal.

Em relação à sensação de calor, tem muitas vezes a ver com a humidade.
Se não estou em erro hoje apesar de uma temperatura mais alta, o Alentejo está com menos humidade que ontem.
Beja estava às 15h UTC com 24% de humidade, e ontem estava com quase 30%.

*EDIT*
Ups, o Vince já tinha respondido!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 17:59)

Pois é... 0,1ºC para ir aos *40ºC*. Veremos o que diz a próxima actualização

Por cá 27,0ºC e nova máxima do dia, com *27,3ºC*
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h


E mais uma vez grande diferença em relação ao Cabo Raso e ao Geofísico


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 18:02)

Este fim de tarde está escaldante por aqui vou com 32,7ºC, 31%HR


----------



## Kraliv (27 Jun 2008 às 18:03)

Boas,




Máxima registada de *38,9ºC* aqui pela planície


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 18:11)

Vince disse:


> Xi pá, é caprichosa, querem ver que não nos vai dar os 40ºC este mês só para chatear.



Amareleja: 40,1ºC às 16h UTC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 18:15)

Finalmente passou dos *40ºC*!!!

Por cá nova máxima, com 27,4ºC


----------



## Sueste (27 Jun 2008 às 18:19)

Por cá está a ser o dia mais quente do ano. Por agora sigo com 34.4ºC


----------



## psm (27 Jun 2008 às 19:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Pois é... 0,1ºC para ir aos *40ºC*. Veremos o que diz a próxima actualização
> 
> Por cá 27,0ºC e nova máxima do dia, com *27,3ºC*
> Humidade a 53%
> ...







Boa observação gil
Já tinha posto um post aqui sobre a grande diferença, que existe entre lisboa e a zona para lá do farol da guia(guincho,cabo raso)
No estoril ,vento fraco de NO calor moderado, muito similar á temperatura que o gil pôs .


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 19:11)

Ás 18h, a temperatura na Amareleja era de 38,7ºC (o mesmo que em Elvas), pelo que a máxima não deve ter ido muito além dos *40,1ºC*

Eu tenho neste momento 26,6ºC e a máxima não subiu acima dos 27,4ºC
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2008 às 19:15)

Boa Tarde
Mais um dia de muito sol e calor, e já tenho uma nova máxima do ano que é de 36.9ºC, que caloooor, agora o vento já se faz sentir mas mesmo assim ainda estão 33.1º


----------



## Costa (27 Jun 2008 às 19:16)




----------



## mauro miranda (27 Jun 2008 às 19:23)

ola a todos, tive máxima de 33,5 graus, que brasa, então que nem um vento correu durante quase todo o dia de manha às 10 h cheguei a ter quase 30 graus, isto parece mais um deserto.


agora 28,8 graus, céu limpo, e vento fraco com alturas de moderado.


T.Máx - 33.5

para a semana isto acaba


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2008 às 19:34)

Max: 34,2ºC
Min: 18,9ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Jun 2008 às 19:41)

A estação de sta iria marcava 31 ºC as 15h30.
A minima por agora ficou se pelos 20ºC
Mas em Vale figueira o termometro do carro que estava a sombra marcou 34,5 ºC, mas vai bater cm as medidas do mauro ..
Pressao 1017,2 hPa
Temp actual 25.6 ºC
HR 52 %


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2008 às 19:56)

Neste momento estou com 31ºC
Acho que hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano por aqui....estava mesmo calor....


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Jun 2008 às 20:01)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> A estação de sta iria marcava 31 ºC as 15h30.
> A minima por agora ficou se pelos 20ºC
> Mas em Vale figueira o termometro do carro que estava a sombra marcou 34,5 ºC, mas vai bater cm as medidas do mauro ..
> Pressao 1017,2 hPa
> ...



sim, até estamos perto, as máximas rondam mais ou menos a mesma coisa, hoje foi o dia mais quente, meu amigo, so numa banheira pá


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Jun 2008 às 20:02)

sigo com 27,2, isto hoje não há meio de descer, quero ver como vai ser pa dormir, ainda por cima tenho festa atrás do meu prédio, e só andar meia dúzia de passos que ja la tou, e que é mesmo aqui


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2008 às 20:04)

29,0ºC e céu limpo. Dia ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem.

Extremos de hoje: 15,4ºC / 30,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 20:11)

Por aqui a temperatura desce lentamente... estou com 24,5ºC neste momento!
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2008 às 20:38)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 21,1 ºC (03h01); Temperatura máxima - 36,2 ºC (16h17); Temperatura actual - 31,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

*Calor; mesmo muito calor ... Foi o dia mais quente do ano até hoje.*

 

Por onde anda o amigo *Mário Barros* ?





ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - *36,2 ºC (dia 27)*


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2008 às 20:53)

Neste momento que são praticamente 21h sigo com 28,1ºC e 44%HR o vento nem se sente


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2008 às 21:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Por onde anda o amigo *Mário Barros* ?



Eu tou aqui  tive uma máxima de 27.3ºC agora estou com 21.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 21:27)

Um inicio de noite agradável por aqui.
Apesar do vento fraco a moderado, estão ainda 24,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 17,2ºC
Tmáx: *32,2ºC* (máximo do ano).
*
Curiosidades*
Segundo o centro de Ciência viva, Tavira teve hoje uma máxima de* 37,3ºC*. 
Faro está agora a atingir sucessivas máximas. 
Um dia muito quente também por terras algarvias.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 21:27)

Pelas 20h:

Amareleja - 36,2ºC
Elvas - 35,7ºC
Mirandela - 33,8ºC
Évora - 33,7ºC
Portel - 33,2ºC
Alcoutim - 33,1ºC
Beja - 32,9ºC
Castelo Branco - 32,9ºC
Estremoz - 32,8ºC
Proença-a-Nova - 32,6ºC
Castro Marim - 32,5ºC
Avis - 32,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal - 31,8ºC
Portalegre - 31,1ºC
Portimão - 31,1ºC
Alvega - 30,7ºC
Covilhã - 30,5ºC
Ponte de Lima - 30,2ºC
Braga - 30,0ºC
Penafiel - 30,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira - 30,0ºC
Almodôvar - 30,0ºC

Eram estas as localidades com temperaturas acima ou iguais a 30ºC a esta hora

Por cá encontro-me com 20,1ºC
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Jun 2008 às 21:31)

mauro miranda disse:


> sim, até estamos perto, as máximas rondam mais ou menos a mesma coisa, hoje foi o dia mais quente, meu amigo, so numa banheira pá



Pois amigo mesmo so numa banheira eu ainda me safei andava a passear num renault clio com Ar condicionado 

Neste momento sigo com 22.1 º, vento fraco com tendencia a diminuir, ja se preve uma noite tropical xD.


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 21:38)

AnDré disse:


> Mas o grande destaque vai para o *Areeiro (madeira)* que está com uns impressionantes *25,2ºC!!*



Não sei se era o caso, o IM não tem a sondagem de hoje da madeira, mas é provável que a essa hora existisse uma inversão térmica que penso que acontece na Madeira nestas situações de calor do leste/sahara em que temos uma massa de ar quente a evoluir sobre o Oceano sem interacção com terra.







Nas Canárias foi bem mais significativo e na sondagem de Tenerife está bem visível a inversão térmica


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2008 às 21:48)

Sueste disse:


> Por cá está a ser o dia mais quente do ano. Por agora sigo com 34.4ºC



Mas que dia mais louco em termos de temperaturas entre Faro e Tavira num raio de 30 kms, tanta diferença e tudo no litoral

O efeito Foehn começou a fazer sentir-se em Faro neste momento de noite segue com 32ºC a máxima do dia, em Olhão esse efeito não se faz sentir neste momento sigo com 29.2ºC, na Fuzeta não sei o Sueste onde andará ele  e em Tavira segue com 27.8ºC

Máximas de hoje entre Faro e Tavira:

Faro - 32ºC (neste momento)
Olhão - 31.9ºC
Fuzeta - 34.4ºC
Tavira 37.3ºC

Portanto, diferenças significativas da temperatura máxima.

Extremos em Olhão:

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 21:51)

Vince disse:


> Não sei se era o caso, o IM não tem a sondagem de hoje da madeira, mas é provável que a essa hora existisse uma inversão térmica que penso que acontece na Madeira nestas situações de calor do leste/sahara em que temos uma massa de ar quente a evoluir sobre o Oceano sem interacção com terra.



Ah! É capaz mesmo de ser isso!
À tarde não reparei, mas vi agora que a humidade relativa no Arreiro estava em apenas *7%* às 19h UTC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2008 às 22:08)

Boa Noite
Neste momento estão 27.8ºC, que venha a chuva por favor, para refrescar Portugal


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 22:13)

Pelas 21h:

Elvas - 33,3ºC
Amareleja - 32,5ºC
Faro - 30,4ºC
Alcoutim - 30,3ºC
Castelo Branco - 30,1ºC
Zebreira - 30,0ºC

Eram estas as localidades com temperaturas acima ou iguais a 30ºC a esta hora

Por cá, tenho 17,9ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,5ºC (07:05)
MÁXIMA: 27,4ºC (18:23)


Olha olha, *Cumulonimbus*!!
Agora já não sei qual é a nuvem que vem a seguir...


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2008 às 22:34)

Gilmet disse:


> Pelas 21h:
> Olha olha, *Cumulonimbus*!!
> Agora já não sei qual é a nuvem que vem a seguir...



Parabens Gilmet
Penso que Cumulonimbus é ao topo

Regressei hoje a Bragança
Esteve um dia quente com vento fraco e céu limpo, e parece qua amanha ainda vai ser mais quente


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2008 às 23:12)

Muito Obrigado!

Ora então, ás 22h:

Elvas - 31,0ºC

Era esta, a única localidade no País, com temperatura acima dos 30ºC a esta hora

Por aqui 17,5ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## Minho (27 Jun 2008 às 23:15)

Aqui em Melgaço foi o segundo dia do ano que se ultrapassou dos 30ºC tendo sido este o dia mais quente do ano.  A destacar o vento moderado de NE que se faz sentir durante todo o dia.

Neste momento 21.2ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jun 2008 às 23:19)

boas

que dia quente aqui na margem sul, neste momento tenho 23º, vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Jun 2008 às 23:22)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min...............................................20.9º
T máx..............................................30.4º

H min...............................................30%
H máx..............................................70%

Pressão actual..................................1020 hPa


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2008 às 23:26)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,7ºC
86%HR
1021hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Levante (27 Jun 2008 às 23:30)

Gilmet disse:


> Muito Obrigado!
> 
> Ora então, ás 22h:
> 
> ...



massa de ar quente do Sahara + efeito fohen local = 30º às 23h  até na varanda estava demasiado calor para se jantar...
por falar em Sahara... 46º em Marrakeche, e porque não falar dos 42,7º de Andujar, o verdadeiro Sahara andaluz!  (vale do guadalquivir, entre cordoba e jaen se nao estou em erro) Esta localidade registou tão somente 3 dias consecutivos acima dos 40º em junho, a amanha promete mais do mesmo... queixamo-nos nós do calor


----------



## meteo (27 Jun 2008 às 23:51)

em P.Arcos noite muito agradável mesmo. até o vento abrandou,agora praticamente inexistente


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2008 às 00:04)

Levante disse:


> massa de ar quente do Sahara + efeito fohen local = 30º às 23h  até na varanda estava demasiado calor para se jantar...
> por falar em Sahara... 46º em Marrakeche, e porque não falar dos 42,7º de Andujar, o verdadeiro Sahara andaluz!  (vale do guadalquivir, entre cordoba e jaen se nao estou em erro) Esta localidade registou tão somente 3 dias consecutivos acima dos 40º em junho, a amanha promete mais do mesmo... queixamo-nos nós do calor



É verdade que calorão a esta hora à meia-noite sigo com 29.8ºC, nem na rua nem em casa, só dentro da banheira


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 00:04)

Vou com 24,3ºC, 47%HR


----------



## Sueste (28 Jun 2008 às 00:10)

Boas noites!!

Deveras um dia quente:

Temp. Máxima: 34.5ºC
Temp. Minima: 19.9ºC
Temp. Actual: 27.1ºC


----------



## Sueste (28 Jun 2008 às 00:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É verdade que calorão a esta hora à meia-noite sigo com 29.8ºC, nem na rua nem em casa, só dentro da banheira



É verdade amigos, está a ser uma noite bem quente. Já reparei que no aeroporto de Faro já baixou para 26ºC mas na cidade de Faro ainda estão 30.1º a esta hora.

Na Fuzeta 27.ºC a esta hora. Não são temperaturas homogeneas, diferem de local para local.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jun 2008 às 00:38)

Boa noite. Hoje por aqui céu nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 17,2ºC

Tmax - 23,6ºC


----------



## jose leça (28 Jun 2008 às 00:55)

Boa noite.

Também não fugi à regra, tendo registado 31,2ºC (máxima do ano) e 18,4ºC de mínima. Subsiste ainda a hipótese de ter a 3ª noite tropical do mês, pois sigo neste momento com 24,4ºC e 63% de humidade


----------



## jose leça (28 Jun 2008 às 01:05)

Os sapos de Castro Marim estão a dar "tilt" (29,9ºC às 23h00 locais)


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2008 às 01:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Olha olha, *Cumulonimbus*!!
> Agora já não sei qual é a nuvem que vem a seguir...



PARABÉNS GIL!!!
Sempre a bombar!
Quer dizer... Postar

Vim agora da rua, de chinelinhos, calções e pólo e está-se mesmo bem!
Adoro estas noites!
21,2ºC


----------



## Sueste (28 Jun 2008 às 01:15)

À 01:16 deu para subir umas décimas, tenho 27.7ºC na Fuzeta. 

*Em Tavira a esta hora 29.2 ºC. 
*Cidade de Faro (Região Turismo do Algarve) 29.2° 
*Faro/Aeroporto 28ºC

Para a hora que é estão muito elevadas pelo menos na zona do sotavento algarvio. 
A ver vamos se vou conseguir dormir.

Votos de uma boa noite e até amanhã

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mago (28 Jun 2008 às 01:21)

Noite tropical por aqui
24,5ºC


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2008 às 01:23)

jose leça disse:


> Os sapos de Castro Marim estão a dar "tilt" (29,9ºC às 23h00 locais)






Sueste disse:


> À 01:16 deu para subir umas décimas, tenho 27.7ºC na Fuzeta.
> 
> *Em Tavira a esta hora 29.2 ºC.
> *Cidade de Faro (Região Turismo do Algarve) 29.2°
> *Faro/Aeroporto 28ºC





Realmente o Alentejo dá cartas durante o dia mas à noite é Algarve.
Noite agradável por aqui, 19ºC com um ventinho suave-saboroso, regressei agora duma esplanada. Até amanhã.


----------



## Gato Preto (28 Jun 2008 às 01:29)

Estive a jantar em Olhão e às 23h30m estavam 33ºC junto ao mercado antigo 

1 hora depois na A22 perto de Tavira o termómetro marcava entre 30º a 31ºC.

Hoje aqui é uma noite tropicalíssima.

É pena as férias estarem no fim... 

A àgua do mar hoje estava pelos 22ºC em Manta Rota


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2008 às 07:48)

Bom-dia!

Noite tropical por aqui.
A minima foi de *20,0ºC*, mesmo no limite.
Por agora 21,1ºC.

Às *5h UTC* Temperaturas > *25ºC*.
Portalegre: 25,7ºC
Almodôver: 25,1ºC
Proença-a-Nova: 25,0ºC

A tremer de frio estava Aljezur com *9,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2008 às 08:44)

Bom Dia! E Obrigado André!

André, tiveste mínima de 20,0ºC? Bem, que diferença!
Por aqui, mínima de *15,9ºC* pelas 5:27

Neste momento ainda 17,6ºC
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento moderado, a 17,2 km/h, sendo que há pouco tive um novo record do dia, com *37,8 km/h*

Ainda há fractus no céu, mas estranhamente estão mais a Este (Lisboa) do que a Oeste (Serra de Sintra)


----------



## psm (28 Jun 2008 às 08:45)

bom dia. 
Ao ver a imagem no sat24 acima da serra de sintra estão nevoeiros"rasos"(fraca espessura)são espectaculares, pois estão encaixados nos vales existentes,dando um lindo contraste.
No estoril está muito agradavel,vento variavel, céu limpo,temperatura bem
 amena.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2008 às 09:15)

Por aqui a noite manteve-se sempre estável à roda dos 19 °C



AnDré disse:


> A tremer de frio estava Aljezur com *9,7ºC*



 Como é que  isto é possível ?


----------



## Levante (28 Jun 2008 às 09:17)

Depois de uma noite bastante quente (dormir nao foi tarefa fácil), com uma minima de 22º por volta das 5h da manha (altura em q o vento caíu e a humidade subiu, o que anulou o efeito fohen), estao neste momento 28º, vento em calma total, o mar está espelho completo e já nao se consegue estar ao sol... hoje vai torrar por aqui, até pq o vento de oeste nao deve entrar grande coisa pq tá levante em cadiz, o que faz prever um dia de ventos variáveis alternando com calmas/brisas. Bem, vou dar ao estudo um dia de férias e vou pra ilha do farol


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2008 às 09:22)

Vince disse:


> Como é que  isto é possível ?



Não sei até que ponto possa ser uma temperatura fiável...
Não conheço o cadastro dessa estação, mas se for como era, por exemplo, a estação de Almada

Ás 8h, Zebreira já ia com 27,8ºC

Por cá, 19,4ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h


----------



## vegastar (28 Jun 2008 às 10:19)

Eu por aqui já sigo com 31.4ºC  

A mínima foi de 19,9ºC (noite quase tropical), pelas 6:02.

Hoje será certamente o dia mais quente do ano por aqui.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 10:42)

Por aqui a mínima ficou pelos 19,2ºC...

Neste momento vou com 25,1ºC, 57%HR, 1017hpa e vento inferior a 10km/h de E hoje tem tudo para ser um dia inteiro quente por aqui veremos se assim é e não é apenas ao fim da tarde como nos ultimos dois dias!


----------



## diogo (28 Jun 2008 às 10:48)

Que acontecimentos estranhos...
Mínima de 22ºC aqui, de 9.7ºC ali... 33ºC às 23:30h no outro lado... Anda aqui qualquer coisa mal 

Bem aqui, pelo menos, tudo normal:
Esta noite tive mínima de 14.6ºC no sensor do Lidl (sim, ainda trabalha) e 14.9ºC no sensor da Oregon.
Ontem tive máxima de 27.9ºC.

Agora: 24.4ºC , 37% HR , 1018.2 hPa , céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2008 às 10:55)

diogo disse:


> Que acontecimentos estranhos...
> Mínima de 22ºC aqui, de 9.7ºC ali... 33ºC às 23:30h no outro lado... Anda aqui qualquer coisa mal



Todas elas são facilmente explicáveis, menos esses 9.7ºC. Por isso não deve ser um dado de confiança.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2008 às 11:10)

Por aqui , a apenas 0.3º da máxima de ontem 30.4º na EMA.
No sensor do SIO ( metares)  já 30.8º.
E se não viesse nortada isto aqui hoje assemelhar-se-ia ao Alentejo interior.
Se....(a minha avó tivesse rodas)
Mas enquanto o vento soprar fraco do quadrante leste como agora, isto vai subindo.
Mas a Srª D. Nortada não deve demorar.
Humidade relativa baixíssima (19%).


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2008 às 11:30)

Eu a falar no diabo (a nortada) e ela de imediato a aparecer.
Lá se foi uma máxima bem mais alta que ontem pró caneco.vento já de NW ainda fraco mas já suficiente para baixar a temperatura em quase 2º e humidade relativa já nos normais 55%.
Isto, nesta terra é assim.Dão-nos um cheirinho de calor e depois,xau xau,
a nortada trata do resto...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2008 às 11:31)

Bom dia!!
Mais uma noite bem quente por aqui. Minima de 23,8ºC
O dia promete ser novamente muito quente.....


----------



## jose leça (28 Jun 2008 às 11:44)

Bom dia:

Depois de uma mínima de 19,4ºC, sigo com 30,6ºC e 28%HR


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2008 às 11:53)

AnDré disse:


> Bom-dia!
> 
> Noite tropical por aqui.
> A minima foi de *20,0ºC*, mesmo no limite.
> ...



Acho que podes meter mais 10º nesses 9,7º. Nem *sines* nem *sagres* concordam com essa temperatura. Nem sequer a observação local do "povo amigo" lá do sítio... 

A noite foi bastante agradável!


----------



## meteo (28 Jun 2008 às 12:18)

Agreste disse:


> Acho que podes meter mais 10º nesses 9,7º. Nem *sines* nem *sagres* concordam com essa temperatura. Nem sequer a observação local do "povo amigo" lá do sítio...
> 
> A noite foi bastante agradável!


 Sagres tem temperaturas sempre muito amenas..até costuma apresentar temperaturas mínimas mais altas que muitos locais do Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## Minho (28 Jun 2008 às 12:34)

Por Melgaço, bem longe de noites tropicais, com a mínima nos 15.8ºC.
O vento continua de E/NE

Temperatura actual 26.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2008 às 12:39)

Boas
Por aqui já vou com 34.2ºC, isto está demais


----------



## meteo (28 Jun 2008 às 12:47)

aqui em P.arcos já bastante calor,e sem vento, o que é de admirar


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2008 às 13:08)

Céu limpo e 28,5ºC.

16,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2008 às 13:10)

Impressionante, estão 35.6ºC neste momento


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 13:11)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui a mínima ficou pelos 19,2ºC...
> 
> Neste momento vou com 25,1ºC, 57%HR, 1017hpa e vento inferior a 10km/h de E hoje tem tudo para ser um dia inteiro quente por aqui veremos se assim é e não é apenas ao fim da tarde como nos ultimos dois dias!



Enfim dia quente o dia inteiro ainda só tive o primeiro deste episodio de tempo quente que entrou hoje no quarto dia...a humidade aumentou e é agora de *61%* a temperatura que já foi de 25,2ºC as 11:11 é agora de uns frios 23,7ºC e o vento é moderado de W máx:20,5km/h (12:54)...mais uma vez metade de dia fresco e a outra metade quente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2008 às 13:15)

Gato Preto disse:


> Estive a jantar em Olhão e às 23h30m estavam 33ºC junto ao mercado antigo



Mercado antigo onde .

Noite tropical com 20.6ºC desceu ainda bem, sigo com 29.2ºC.


----------



## psm (28 Jun 2008 às 13:19)

Vim agora do guincho, que a nivel meteorologico está destoado com o resto de Portugal(salvo algumas partes),pois estava, vento moderado de No, com  rajadas fortes, fresco quanto baste,enfim outro país.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 13:25)

psm disse:


> Vim agora do guincho, que a nivel meteorologico está destoado com o resto de Portugal(salvo algumas partes),pois estava, vento moderado de No, com  rajadas fortes, fresco quanto baste,enfim outro país.



Tal como aqui que é das zonas mais quentes do Litoral mas que nestes ultimos 3 dias tem andado nisto neste momento FRIOO vento muito humido a vir do mar e a temperatura estagnada nos 23/24ºC tal como nos ultimos dois dias...


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 13:37)

De facto hoje está muito calor...  

Aqui ficam as estações do IM com valores iguais ou superiores a *+30,0ºC*, as 11h UTC ou ás 12h em Portugal Continental: 

*Norte:*
Mirandela: +30,2ºC
Ponte de Lima: +30,4ºC
Penafiel: +30,9ºC
*Braga (Merelim): +32,3ºC*

*Centro*
Ansião: +30,0ºC
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho): +31,1ºC
Santarém: +31,2ºC
Anadia: +31,4ºC
Lousã (aerodromo): +31,5ºC
Coruche: +32,8ºC
Castelo Branco: +32,9ºC
Tomar (Valdonas): +33,0ºC
Zebreira: +33,2ºC
Proença-a-Nova (P.Moitas): +33,8ºC
*Alvega: +35,2ºC *

*Sul*
Portalegre: +31,7ºC
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha): +31,8ºC
Almodôvar (Cerro Negro): +31,8ºC
Alvalade: +32,4ºC
Alcoutim (Mart. Longo): +33,3ºC
Beja: +33,4ºC
Avis (Benavila): +34,1ºC
Évora: +34,2ºC
Portel (Oriola): +34,2ºC
Castro Verde: +34,6ºC
Elvas: +35,4ºC
Amareleja: +35,4ºC
*Estremoz: +35,7ºC*

Parece-me que daqui a uma hora é melhor só mostrar as estações do IM com valores iguais ou superiores a *+35,0ºC!*


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 13:45)

Mais uma ronda rápida pelas estações meteorológicas amadoras, e a situação actual é sempre a subir!

Tempearturas máximas atingidas até ás 13h55m:

*Moita: +35.9ºC*
*Nisa: +36.5ºC*
*Chamusca: +36.6ºC*
*Abrantes: +37.6ºC!*


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 14:08)

25,0ºC, 54%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2008 às 14:16)

Neste Momento esão 36.5ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 14:20)

Eu até me dou ao luxo de ter  de abrir as janelas para me refrescar a casa  25,2ºC, 54%HR... mas daqui a pouco vai disparar e só vai parar nos trinta e muitos!!é só este vento de W parar e a humidade baixar a pique...


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 14:32)

Como prometido, aqui ficam as* estações do IM com valores iguais ou superiores a +35,0ºC!*, as 12h UTC ou ás 13h em Portugal Continental:

*Norte:*
não há!

*Centro*
Coruche: +35,0ºC
*Alvega: +37,1ºC*

*Sul*
Évora: +35,3ºC
Portel (Oriola): +35,3ºC
Alcoutim (Mart. Longo): +35,5ºC
Estremoz: +35,9ºC
Avis (Benavila): +36,2ºC
Castro Verde: +36,5ºC
Elvas: +36,9ºC
*Amareleja: +37,3ºC*

Notas muito importantes:
– Os níveis de humidade relativa muito baixos em alguns locais, Elvas 18%,
Avis apenas 12%!
– Tenham em atenção aos níveis de UV! Muitos altos! Quem for para a praia ou para a rua, "besuntem-se"   com protector solar elevado!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2008 às 14:37)

Desloquei-me para fora de Estremoz, estando neste momento no Alandroal; o termómetro marca agora 38 ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jun 2008 às 14:45)

Boa tarde. Por aqui o tempo do costume. O céu já esteve pouco nublado, agora muitas nuvens.

A tmin foi de 17,2ºc , JÁ chegou aos 27,8ºC e agora está nos 24,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2008 às 14:46)

Aqui no Couço já estão 37ºC, QUE FORNO


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 14:55)

Mais uma ronda rápida pelas estações meteorológicas amadoras.

Temperaturas máximas superiores a +35,0ºC, atingidas até ás 14h50m:

*Nisa: +36.5ºC
Chamusca: +36.6ºC
Moita: +37.3ºC
Abrantes: +37.7ºC!* 

água, água,...


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 15:11)

Enquanto o resto dos locais está a ter a máxima por esta altura aqui ainda vou com uns frios 26,1ºC e 51%HR...


----------



## jose leça (28 Jun 2008 às 15:18)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui atingi nova máxima do ano até agora, com 32,4ºC

Sigo com 30,4C e 31%HR, vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## meteo (28 Jun 2008 às 15:22)

psm disse:


> Vim agora do guincho, que a nivel meteorologico está destoado com o resto de Portugal(salvo algumas partes),pois estava, vento moderado de No, com  *rajadas fortes*, *fresco* quanto baste,enfim outro país.


 so faltava formarem-se nuvens destinadas só ao Guincho,grande chuvada,trovoadas e tornados..ao lado 35 graus com ceu limpo,e vento fraco


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 15:29)

Mais uma actualização! 
Aqui ficam as estações do IM com valores iguais ou superiores a +35,0ºC!, as 13h UTC ou ás 14h em Portugal Continental:

*Norte:*
não há! (mas há 5 estações acima dos 33ºC)

*Centro:*
Zebreira: +35,3ºC
Santarém: +35,5ºC
Proença-a-Nova (P.Moitas): +36,2ºC
Tomar (Valdonas): +36,2ºC
Coruche: +36,9ºC
*Alvega: +37,4ºC*

*Sul*
Alcoutim (Mart. Longo): +35,4ºC
Beja: +35,9ºC
Évora (aeródromo): +36,3ºC
Estremoz: +36,3ºC
Castro Verde: +37,3ºC
Elvas: +37,2ºC
Portel (Oriola): +37,6ºC
Amareleja: +37,8ºC
*Avis (Benavila): +38,1ºC* (HR 9%)

Nota: realmente os valores de Setúbal um bocadinho baixos


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 15:33)

Nova rajada máx. 22,0km/h agora mesmo! *25,7ºC*, *54%HR*


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2008 às 15:44)

Boa tarde
Céu limpo, vento fraco e 29ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 15:52)

Quando parecia que poderia aquecer ainda fica mais frio 25,1ºC, 56%HR e vento de W constante frio e humido  que porcaria de terra esta


----------



## squidward (28 Jun 2008 às 15:57)

aqui estão 36.9ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 16:00)

Nova rajada 24,1km/h agora mesmo... 25,3ºC e 58%HR...


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 16:14)

Mais uma ronda rápida pelas estações meteorológicas amadoras.

Temperaturas máximas (e actuais) superiores a +35,0ºC, atingidas até ás 16h00m:

*Chamusca: *
T.Máx.:*+36.6ºC* aparenta estar _off-line_
*Moita: *
T.A: +37.2ºC– T.Máx.: *+37.6ºC*
*Nisa: *
T.A: +36.7ºC  – T.Máx.: *+37.7ºC*
*Abrantes: *
T.A: +37.7ºC – T.Máx.: *+37.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 16:17)

O pessoal que está a sofrer com o calor venha para Setubal até me doem os ossos com o vento tão frio e Humido que está desde a manha...*25,2ºC,*, *59%HR*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jun 2008 às 16:20)

Por aqui regressou o ceu com poucas nuvens e nova subida de temperatura
agora nos 27ºC


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 16:26)

E sai mais uma actualização!
Aqui ficam as estações do IM com valores iguais ou superiores a +35,0ºC!, as 14h UTC ou ás 15h em Portugal Continental:

*Norte:*
*Mirandela: +35,0ºC*

*Centro:*
Tomar (Valdonas): está off-line! _mas a temperatura deverá ser superior aos +36,2ºC de há uma atrás!_
Castelo Branco: +35,1ºC
Proença-a-Nova (P.Moitas): +35,6ºC
Lousã (Aeródromo): +35,7ºC
Zebreira: +36,1ºC
Coruche: +38,0ºC
*Alvega: +38,5ºC*

*Sul*
Alcoutim (Mart. Longo): +36,0ºC
Évora (aeródromo): +37,3ºC
Estremoz: +37,3ºC
Beja: +37,6ºC
Castro Verde: +37,7ºC
Elvas: +37,9ºC
Avis (Benavila): +38,0ºC
Portel (Oriola): +38,1ºC
Amareleja: +38,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2008 às 16:53)

Alandroal: 16h40, 38,5 ºC (Máxima de 39,5 ºC)





Hoje está a acontecer o mesmo que ja tinha acontecido à dois dias: formam-se e rapidamente desaparecem pequenas nuvens, parecendo existir nevoeiro no céu.


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 17:09)

A minha última ronda de hoje pelas estações meteorológicas amadoras.

Temperaturas máximas (e actuais) superiores a +35,0ºC, atingidas até ás 17h00m:

*Chamusca:*
T.Máx.: *+36.6ºC* aparenta estar off-line
*Moita:*
T.A: +36.3ºC– T.Máx.: *+37.6ºC*
*Nisa*:
T.A: +37.5ºC – T.Máx.: *+37.7ºC*
*Abrantes:*
T.A: +37.6ºC – T.Máx.: *+38.0ºC*


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 17:27)

E sai mais uma actualização, a última da minha parte!
Aqui ficam as estações do IM com com temperaturas actuais com valores iguais ou superiores a +35,0ºC!, as 15h UTC ou ás 16h em Portugal Continental:

*Norte:*
já não há!

*Centro:*
Lousã (Aeródromo): +35,4ºC
Proença-a-Nova (P.Moitas): +35,9ºC
Castelo Branco: +36,1ºC
Tomar (Valdonas): +36,1ºC! esteve off-line ás 14UTC! mas a temperatura máxima deverá ter sido superior aos +36,2ºC das 13h UTC
Zebreira: +36,2ºC
Coruche: está off-line! mas a temperatura máxima deverá ter sido superior aos +38,0ºC das 14h UTC
*Alvega: +38,4ºC*

*Sul*
Alcoutim (Mart. Longo): +36,9ºC
Estremoz: +37,0ºC
Beja: +37,3ºC
Avis (Benavila): +38,0ºC
Évora (aeródromo): +38,2ºC
Castro Verde (N.Corvo): +38,2ºC
Amareleja: +39.0ºC
*Elvas: +39,1ºC
Portel (Oriola): +39,1ºC*


----------



## mocha (28 Jun 2008 às 17:36)

ola a todos primeiro post pos ferias (que alias foram optimas), por aqui calor infernal para variar, já não tava habituada a isto, a estação meterologica marca 33,1º e o termometro 33º, logo posto as fotos de hamburgo.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 17:40)

Bem penso que a máxima por aqui está feita!! *26,3ºC*  só esperava mais 10º   este mês nunca tive mais de 3 dias seguidos acima dos 30ºC hoje seria o dia para bater esta estatistica mas nem assim bahh 

Agora: *24,9ºC*, *63%HR*, 1016hpa e vento a rondar os 10 a 15 km/h de W


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2008 às 17:52)

Mas que brasa por aqui a temperatura máxima foi 38.9ºC, neste momento ainda estão 37.3º, bem acho que tenho que ir para setubal refrescar-me


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 17:53)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas que brasa por aqui a temperatura máxima foi 38.9ºC, neste momento ainda estão 37.3º, bem acho que tenho que ir para setubal refrescar-me



24,7ºC, 65%HR


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Jun 2008 às 18:17)

Boas Por aqui por santa iria a maxima foi de 32.2ºC as 14h15 
Actualmente estão 28.9 ºC 
Vento medio 13.1 Km\h Rajada maxima 31 km\h
Pressao 1015.4 hPa
HR 45 % 
Humidex 33.3 ºC
IFV 27.9 ºC

Em Destaque estao as 15h UTC estão Elvas 39.1 ºC e Amareleja 39º
Fogo Actualizou mesmo agora as 16h UTC Elvas 39.4 ºC e a Estação da Amareleja deu o berro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2008 às 18:28)

Levantou-se á pouco o vento mas fui lá fora e o vento é quente


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Jun 2008 às 18:37)

pois é, enquanto uns gozam do fresquinho, outros gozam do forno, eu tive uma mínima tropical, de 20,1 graus e hoje tive máxima de 32,2 graus, fui à praia de manha e estava espectacular, nem havia sitio para meter as toalhas, bem a mare tb tava cheia

agora, 30,4 graus, humidade a 26% e calor e mais calor, que parece que vai diminuir nos proximos dias


----------



## Minho (28 Jun 2008 às 19:38)

Novo dia mais quente do ano aqui em Melgaço. Registei *32.9ºC *de máxima.


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Jun 2008 às 19:49)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..................................23.1º
T máx.................................31.7º

H min..................................22%
H máx.................................52%

Pressão actual......................1017 hPa


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2008 às 19:57)

Céu limpo e 29,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 16,7ºC / 31,4ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Jun 2008 às 20:10)

28,5 graus, vento fraco

bem a festa atras do meu prédio teve direito a rancho folclórico heheheh


AGUA FRIA DA RIBEIRA AGUA FRIA QUE O SOL AQUECEU


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jun 2008 às 20:13)

Max: 35,3ºC (novo maximo)
Min: 20,6ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 20:27)

Vou com *22,9ºC* e *74%HR*


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2008 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente por terras algarvias e céu limpo.

Máxima: 31.7ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC
actual: 28.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2008 às 21:56)

Boas noites!

Um dia de caminhada, mais uma vez pela esplendorosa Serra de Sintra!
Num total de 25 km, que percorremos desde a estação de Sintra até á Peninha, e desde a Peninha até á estação, posso dizer que na Serra estava quente... Chegando mesmo aos 26-27ºC em alguns locais onde o vento não se fazia sentir!
Chegados á Penhinha, o vento era fraco, mas não tardou a tornar-se mais forte, sendo que o anemómetro portátil do Mário Barros registou 44,6 km/h

Depois, na descida, já o sol não era tão forte, e a temperatura rondava os 23-24ºC com mais vento do que na ida...

Enfim... foi um bom dia passado... com o André, com o Daniel, com o Mário, e com o meu Padrasto!!

Neste momento, não me mexo devido a uma lesão muscular, que me afecta os "Gémeos" e que me afectou nos ultimos 6 km de viagem


Quanto a temperaturas e afins, tive uma máxima de 27,7ºC pelas 17:15
Neste momento tenho 18,4ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento máximo de 37,8 km/h, durante a madrugada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2008 às 22:15)

Boa Noite
Neste momento estão 28.1º agora já se está melhor lá fora


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2008 às 22:16)

Por aqui mínima de 16.4ºC e máxima de 28.8ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 22:18)

21,9ºc a subir lentamente  78%HR


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 22:38)

22,1ºC querem ver que tenho a máxima a meia noite


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2008 às 22:39)

Por cá, tenho neste momento 17,6ºC

Ás 21h, as localidades que se encontravam acima dos 30ºC eram:

Elvas - 34,5ºC
Zebreira - 33,2ºC
Avis - 30,3ºC
Estremoz - 30,2ºC

A Amareleja foi-se


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2008 às 23:05)

Humidade a baixar 62%HR e a temperatura que já foi de 20,8ºC as 21:36 é agora de 23,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2008 às 23:24)

Na pequena vila do Alandroal (Distrito de Évora), o pequeno termómetro do LIDL marcou 40 ºC de temperatura máxima; neste momento marca 28 ºC e o vento sopra moderado de noroeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2008 às 23:28)

Olá a todos.
É verdade, foi um dia bem passado. 
Chegado a casa há pouco tempo, tive uma máxima de *36,8 ºC* e neste momento ainda me encontro com *23,3 ºC*.
Foi um dia muito quente pela zona Leste de Lisboa, mas passei o dia em Sintra, com uma temperatura muito agradável.
Amanhã devo colocar todas as fotografias que tirei, num tópico novo onde, para além de mim, vai participar o André, o Gil e o Mário, acerca desta ida a Sintra.
Encontrámos também uma Davis no topo da Peninha, em mau estado e com o anemómetro instalado de forma inversa ao recomendável, algo que será indispensável colocar aqui, pois vão com certeza dar umas boas gargalhadas quando virem as imagens.
Por outro lado, mostra a indiferença e o desprezo que essas pessoas têm por tão bons instrumentos meteorológicos que muita gente gostava de ter, mas que são deixados ao abandono e à degradação.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2008 às 23:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento, não me mexo devido a uma lesão muscular, que me afecta os "Gémeos" e que me afectou nos ultimos 6 km de viagem




Ah, grande Gil!! Mesmo a coxear aguentou-se firme até ao fim!

Por aqui dia quente, mas não tão quente quanto Lisboa.
A máxima foi de *32,6ºC *- máxima do ano!
Por agora, sigo com 23,2ºC e vento em geral fraco.

A Gago Coutinho chegou aos *34,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2008 às 23:48)

Não me podia deixar ir abaixo! Mas depois até compensou
Na verdade estavamos todos muito cansados!...

Tenho *16,4ºC* neste momento
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Ás 22h, as localidades acima dos 30ºC eram as seguintes:

Elvas - 31,6ºC
Amareleja - 30,4ºC

A estação da Zebreira foi-se, mas o valor de temperatura deve também andar perto dos 30ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2008 às 23:50)

Vince disse:


> Como é que  isto é possível ?



Em relação aos 9,7ºC em Aljezur às 5h UTC, também não sei explicar como é possivel, mas era o que a estação marcava! Por isso é que destaquei esse valor impressionante.
A essa mesma hora a segunda estação mais fria era Lamas de Mouro que estava à volta dos 11ºC (já não me lembro o valor exacto).




psm disse:


> Vim agora do guincho, que a nivel meteorologico está destoado com o resto de Portugal(salvo algumas partes),pois estava, vento moderado de No, com  rajadas fortes, fresco quanto baste,enfim outro país.



A essa hora na Peninha o vento era praticamente inexistente. Aliás, até comentámos que a nortada estava atrasada. O vento só começou a fazer-se sentir entre as 15h30 e as 16h, altura em que o Gil começou a fazer algumas experiências alusivas ao vento!


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2008 às 00:02)

23,3ºC estaveis, 54%HR em queda...


----------



## psm (29 Jun 2008 às 00:10)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação aos 9,7ºC em Aljezur às 5h UTC, também não sei explicar como é possivel, mas era o que a estação marcava! Por isso é que destaquei esse valor impressionante.
> A essa mesma hora a segunda estação mais fria era Lamas de Mouro que estava à volta dos 11ºC (já não me lembro o valor exacto).
> 
> 
> ...






A inversão andava pelos + - 150 a 200m.

Com oculos escuros(ou estar com atenção,e ver fixadamente) dá para ver onde está a inversão do guincho, para a serra de sintra.


----------



## diogo (29 Jun 2008 às 00:17)

Aqui hoje tive uma máxima de 28.6ºC, o que é pouco para o calor que a maior parte de Portugal "sentiu" hoje. Mas como de costume as noites aqui são sempre frias... já fui ver as fogueirinhas que fizeram aqui em Montelavar e em Pero-Pinheiro... não há quase nada... tá tudo em casa por causa do frio

Agora: 15.8ºC , 70% HR , 1017.9 hPa , céu limpo com ligeira neblina , vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Sueste (29 Jun 2008 às 00:20)

Olá boa noite 

Por cá mais um dia de Verão, se bem com uma temperatura mais baixa do que resgitada nos dias anteriores.

*Temp. máxima: *31.7ºC
*Temp. Minima:* 20.9 ºC
*Temp. Actual:* 26.6ºC 

Até amanhã


----------



## diogo (29 Jun 2008 às 00:22)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Noite
> Neste momento estão 28.1º agora já se está melhor lá fora



Querias era estar aqui, com pouco mais de 15ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 00:25)

Por cá, tenho *16,3ºC*
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento a 8,2 km/h

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 15,9ºC (05:27)
MÁXIMA: 27,7ºC (17:15)


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2008 às 00:37)

Bem como o tempo muda em poucos minutos por aqui agora *81%HR*, 20,8ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jun 2008 às 04:15)

Este céu limpo ,esta calmaria veraneia, terá os dias contados aqui a noroeste ...
não restam dúvidas.
Com estes 31,5º de máxima de hoje já somos gente.
Como aqui não há fohens que nos valhem agora está fresquito (17,6º).
Mas ainda assim é Verão, pois então...
Com os dias contados , é certo, mas é Verão...
Depois se verá se retornará  breve ou não...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2008 às 09:45)

Bom Dia
Por aqui o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens altas, e a temperatura está nos 26.6ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jun 2008 às 10:25)

bom, pode ser impressionante, mas tive mínima tropical, a primeira hehehehe

T.Máx - 32,2
T.Min - 20,9

céu nublado por nuvens altas, que fazem o ceu ficar de uma cor esquesita, nem azul está


vento fraco e 49% humidade


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2008 às 10:40)

Algumas nuvens altas e 27,6ºC.

18,0ºC de mínima esta manhã, a mais alta do ano por aqui.


----------



## Levante (29 Jun 2008 às 10:44)

É impressão minha ou está um pózinho do Sahara no céu?!  água do mar a 24º em junho


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2008 às 10:51)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação aos 9,7ºC em Aljezur às 5h UTC, também não sei explicar como é possivel, mas era o que a estação marcava! Por isso é que destaquei esse valor impressionante.
> A essa mesma hora a segunda estação mais fria era Lamas de Mouro que estava à volta dos 11ºC (já não me lembro o valor exacto).



Essa estação sempre apresentou uns valores mínimos impressionantes.

Em Janeiro de 2005 chegou a registar -8ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jun 2008 às 10:58)

Levante disse:


> É impressão minha ou está um pózinho do Sahara no céu?!  água do mar a 24º em junho



tambem me parece que sim, o céu está de uma cor muito esquisita

tenho 24,5 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2008 às 11:11)

mauro miranda disse:


> tambem me parece que sim, o céu está de uma cor muito esquisita
> 
> tenho 24,5 graus




Por aqui o céu támbem está com uma cor esquisita, sigo com 28.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia!!

Por cá, mínima de 15,9ºC
Durante a noite, o vento chegou aos 25,2 km/h

Neste momento 20,3ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 13,6 km/h

O nevoeiro regressou á Serra

Ultima imagem de satélite. Por aqui, o céu enche-se de neblusidade alta!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jun 2008 às 11:48)

Bom dia,
Minima desta noite: 22,4ºC
Está o chamado SUESTE. Ontem à tarde estavam uma ondas já engraçadas na praia...


----------



## diogo (29 Jun 2008 às 11:49)

A temperatura ia a descer bem, mas as nuvens baixas que apareceram durante a noite não deixaram a temperatura baixar dos 15.5ºC

Agora: 22.9ºC , 39% , 1018 hPa , céu pouco nublado (parece ser nuvens altas) , vento fraco.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jun 2008 às 12:17)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui o céu támbem está com uma cor esquisita, sigo com 28.9ºC



daki a dias vai desaparecer


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2008 às 12:25)

Por aqui 24.4ºC e tive uma mínima de 15.7ºC  céu com muitas nuvens altas.


----------



## Sueste (29 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

Olá bom dia.
Tive uma minima de 21.3ºC e agora sigo com 30.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2008 às 12:32)

Agora sigo com 31.4ºC já está a ficar quentinho


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 12:51)

Sigo, neste momento com 23,1ºC
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h

Um ligeiro manto de nuvens altas cobre o céu, mas ainda assim não existe qualquer halo


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2008 às 12:55)

Tive mínima de 17,8ºC

Agora vou com 23,3ºC, 65%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco de W


----------



## Levante (29 Jun 2008 às 13:13)

O céu continua limpo e com uma cor azul acinzentada, aliás ve-se claramente nessa imagem de satélite o areia na atmosfera ao longo das canarias e marrocos, e hoje chegou cá! Acho q os nuestros hermanos chamam a isto calima...


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 13:25)

Boas!

O dia começou bem cedo com umas corridas na Costa de Caparica. Os primeiros 200 metros foram criticos, dados os quilometros feitos ontem na serra da Sintra. Mas depois lá me aguentei 
Isto de ir para a praia com os papás é ir às 7h quando a areia ainda está gelada e vir ainda antes das 12h quando finalmente se estava bem ao sol... 

No entanto, hoje o calor não era muito na praia. De manhã parecia que vinha um dia terrivelmente quente, mas por volta das 10 horas começou a formar-se nevoeiro em Sintra, e começou a soprar uma brisa mais fresca no mar da costa.

Agora já em casa, registo 28ºC

A minima foi de *17,6ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2008 às 13:33)

Levante disse:


> O céu continua limpo e com uma cor azul acinzentada, aliás ve-se claramente nessa imagem de satélite o areia na atmosfera ao longo das canarias e marrocos, e hoje chegou cá! Acho q os nuestros hermanos chamam a isto calima...



Está de cor acinzentada,já achava estranho o céu estar sempre azul, aqui no Verão anda sempre com esta cor, sigo com 29.3ºC, e mínima de 21.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2008 às 13:43)

29,4ºC e o céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 14:07)

Por aqui, tenho neste momento 25,1ºC,e a subir rápidamente
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h

Está um pouco abafado


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2008 às 14:17)

No interior do Alentejo continua o calor - neste momento as temperaturas vão superando os 35 ºC. Destaca-se hoje a presença de uma brisa moderada de nordeste e o céu está mais nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2008 às 14:29)

Vou aqui com 25,5ºC, 52%HRm 1017hpa a rajada máx. é de 14,0km/h de W...o céu está mesmo branco a tal ponto que tira o brilho do sol


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2008 às 14:43)

Dia de hoje já mais quente que o de ontem!também não é preciso muito vou com 27,1ºC e 46%HR e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2008 às 14:45)

vou com :

32,5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2008 às 14:49)

> Vou aqui com 25,5ºC, 52%HRm 1017hpa a rajada máx. é de 14,0km/h de W...o céu está mesmo branco a tal ponto que tira o brilho do sol



nas proximas horas ainda vai ficar muito mais branco e com mais nuvens...
da para ver na imagem de satélite do sat24


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 14:50)

Por cá, um aumento da neblusidade, ainda que alta, fez com que a temperatura descesse cerca de 2ºC, pelo que neste momento me encontro com *23,5ºC*


----------



## Levante (29 Jun 2008 às 15:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Está de cor acinzentada,já achava estranho o céu estar sempre azul, aqui no Verão anda sempre com esta cor, sigo com 29.3ºC, e mínima de 21.2ºC.



nem sempre vizinho! esta cor cinzenta do céu acontece varias vezes especialmente no verão sim (não muitas), quando há uma invasão de massa de ar sahariano da zona sul da peninsula, o que quase sempre está associado ao tempo de levante, mesmo que o vento nao seja forte (como é o caso, este levante em termos de ventos foi bastante fraquinho, só mais pelo calor e pelo mar é q se via. Com o mais habituail padrão de ventos de oeste, é rarissimo ver-se esta "calima"


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 15:50)

A temperatura já subiu acima dos 24ºC, mas agora desce de novo! Tenho *22,9ºC* no momento, e o sol esforça-se em conseguir espreitar
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 15,1 km/h


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2008 às 16:09)

30,2ºC, 32%HR e vento nulo hoje sim um dia quente sem humidade alta


----------



## Fil (29 Jun 2008 às 17:02)

Por aqui está ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem devido às nuvens, máxima de 29,1ºC até ao momento (29,4ºC ontem). A mínima foi de 17,9ºC. Neste momento tenho 28,6ºC com muitas nuvens altas.

O mês começou e continuou bem fresco já até à 2º metade do mês mas parece que, pelo menos por aqui, vai acabar acima da média.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 17:26)

Por aqui sigo com 28,1ºC e com vento fraco de NO.

A máxima foi de *30,7ºC* e correspondeu ao 8ºdia deste mês com temperatura >30ºC. Sendo provavelmente o último dia, visto que para amanhã se espera uma descida da temperatura.

Às 14:35, segundo o *Daniel Vilão*, estavam 33,5ºC no Poceirão.


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2008 às 17:30)

Vou com *31,7ºC* e 30%HR


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2008 às 17:44)

E a máxima de hoje foi mesmo os 31,7ºC...

Agora vou com 31,4ºC e 29%HR


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 17:50)

A máxima situou-se nos *25,4ºC* pelas 16:57
Neste momento encontro-me com 23,8ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jun 2008 às 18:04)

Boa tarde. Por aqui dia quente, com o céu a variar entre o pouco e o muito nublado. Neste momento muito nublado

Tmin - 17,3ºC

Tmax - 27.3ºC 

Actual - 27ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2008 às 18:42)

AnDré disse:


> Às 14:35, segundo o *Daniel Vilão*, estavam 33,5ºC no Poceirão.



Obrigado pela publicação, *Gil* e *André*. 
Devo ter chegado aos *37,0 ºC* de máxima no Poceirão, coisa habitual para essa terra desértica que vence habitualmente cidades como Beja.
Por Moscavide, não passei dos *31,7 ºC*, embora ainda esteja com *29,8 ºC*.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jun 2008 às 20:01)

pois eu tive uma máxima de 31,6 graus.

Resumo do dia:

céu pouco nublado, tendo momentos de muito nublado por nuvens altas, que dão ao céu uma cor esquisita, nem sei dizer k cor é esta, o vento é quase nulo, la sopra uma brisinha, e a máxima foi mesmo essa 31,6 graus

resto de bom dia, a humidade esta baixa, atenção pessoal


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 20:08)

Tenho 20,6ºC, e o céu continua muito nublado... alguma poeira também é visivel...
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,9ºC (05:38)
MÁXIMA: 25,4ºC (16:57)


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jun 2008 às 20:23)

neste momento tenho 24,9 graus, com a poeira a acompanhar-nos durante todo o dia


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2008 às 20:37)

25,8ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens.

Extremos de hoje: 18,0ºC / 31,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 21:25)

Por cá levo *18,3ºC*
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Novo record de vento, pelas 20:55, com *29,5 km/h*

Umas fotos do Por-do-sol






Um CD sempre ajuda!












Pelas 20h, eram as seguintes localidades que se encontravam acima dos 30ºC

Elvas - 32,8ºC
Zebreira - 32,3ºC
Portel - 32,0ºC
Alcoutim - 31,8ºC
Évora - 31,1ºC
Beja - 31,0ºC
Castro Verde - 31,0ºC
Portimão - 30,6ºC
Estremoz - 30,2ºC
Avis - 30,1ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Jun 2008 às 21:38)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min............................21.5º
T máx...........................30.2º

H min............................30%
H máx...........................67%

Pressão actual................1018 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jun 2008 às 22:02)

Pessoal, por aqui ainda estou com uns magnificos 24,4ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2008 às 22:20)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 20,6 ºC (06h09); Temperatura actual - 26,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

*Mais um dia de intenso calor, ligeiramente menos que ontem (medi 34,6 ºC às 15h32). *

*Junho, este ano, tem sido bastante mais quente que em 2007. O ano passado, a máxima absoluta em Estremoz foi de 32,1 ºC; este anos já ocorreram vários dias com temperaturas bem mais altas. Ontem, Sábado, foi o dia mais quente do ano até hoje (Temperatura máxima absoluta de Junho de 2007 = 32,1 ºC; Temperatura máxima absoluta de Junho de 2008, até hoje = 37,6 ºC).*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 37,6 ºC (dia 28)


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui, sigo com *16,9ºC* neste momento
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2008 às 23:16)

Boa Noite
O céu hoje por aqui apresentou-se com algumas nuvens altas e com poeira á mistura a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 35.1ºC, agora sigo com 24.1ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jun 2008 às 23:22)

está uma bela noite aqui da bobadela, com festas aqui atrás do meu prédio, onde já tive oportunidade de comer farturas/churros, bem bom. A festa está cheia de gente e como amanha e dia de trabalho em vez de acabar às 2 acaba à meia-noite.

vamos ao que interessa, o tempo

a temperatura desceu consideravelmente, tenho 21,3 graus, e a estação indica nuvens, vamos lá a ver

vento inexistente e humidade a 53%


----------



## Levante (29 Jun 2008 às 23:46)

27º


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 00:39)

Por cá estou com *16,4ºC*... hoje já devo ter uma mínima mais baixa do que a de ontem!


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jun 2008 às 00:48)

Levante disse:


> 27º



Pois é!!! Esse calor à noite no Verão no litoral algarvio sempre exerceu em mim
um fascínio enorme desde que o senti há 30 anos atrás quando os meus pais tiveram posses  pela 1ª vez, para férias tão longe de casa.
Desde então terei falhado 2, 3 anos .
Pelo menos 10 dias por ano, aí vou eu para aí.
Este não fugirá à regra.
E em quase todos, apanho noites assim.
Por aqui, depois de uma descida da máxima, 24,9º,
apenas 10º menos que aí ...l 16,9º.


----------



## Levante (30 Jun 2008 às 01:09)

a malta aqui já tá habituada a este fornozinho, mas por vezes custa um bocado a dormir! Mesmo em relação a Lisboa (onde vivo excepto aos fds e férias) é uma diferença bastante grande de temperatura nocturna...imagino em relação ao Porto! Ou entra ar mais frio já esta noite ou entao talvez se registe a minima mais elevada do ano...é que ainda estão 27º e pouco mais de 20% de humidade...talvez seja um misto de fohen (que é fraco, nao há quase vento) com o efeito da poeira na atmosfera que nao deixa irradiar o calor


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2008 às 09:00)

Estremoz: afinal o calor veio para ficar ...  hoje também !!! Mínima de 19,2 ºC; previsão de 36 ºC para a temperatura máxima.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2008 às 09:28)

Bom Dia, por aqui o céu está limpo, e estão 25.2ºC


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2008 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

Espero que tenham tido um óptimo fim de semana! O meu foi muito bom entre a preguiça e os banhos de sol e mar... mar refrescante e revigorante (Figueira.... Figueira da fooooooooooz....  )

Extremos de fim de semana:

6ª feira
Tmax *30,8ºC*

Sábado
Tmin *17,8ºC*
Tmax *31,4ºC* (máximo do ano)

Domingo
Tmin *18,8ºC*
Tmax *29,1ºC*

Hoje nevoeiro pela manhã, mas agora o sol brilha num céu praticamente limpo. Mínima matinal de *18,3ºC *e pressão em *1018hPa*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jun 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã com céu nublado com abertas. 

Tmin - 19,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mais um dia de verão.
A minima voltou a ser 17,6ºC, exactamente igual ao dia de ontem.
O vento está fraco e a temperatura já está nos *24ºC*.

Às 8h UTC, Faro era a cidade mais quente com 26,7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2008 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 24,4ºC!


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

eu tive mínima de 17,9, agora tenho 22,3 graus, com tendência a subir até aos 30, a ver vamos


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 12:27)

Bom dia!!

PARABÉNS PELA *1500ª* MENSAGEM ANDRÉ!!
Cumulonimbus hein? Agora até já dás trovoada!



Por cá, tive a mesma mínima da ontem... de *15,9ºC*
Nestemomento levo 22,8ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2008 às 12:59)




----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2008 às 13:03)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 18,2ºC
céu nublado
95%HR
1021hpa


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jun 2008 às 13:10)

ola de novo tenho 23,6 graus,vento fraco e céu limpo, já com o azul recuperado.

agora reparem bem nas celulas que estão a crescer um pouco por toda a espanha.

experimentem ir ao sat24

te mais logo


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2008 às 13:35)

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,6ºC...

Agora vou com uns quentes 32,1ºC e humidade baixa de 24%HR o vento é muito fraco...


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 13:43)

Gilmet disse:


> PARABÉNS PELA *1500ª* MENSAGEM ANDRÉ!!
> Cumulonimbus hein? Agora até já dás trovoada!




*Obrigado Gil*!
E vivam as trovoadas! 
Elas andam é escassas por cá

Sigo com *29,1ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 14:23)

Por cá, vou com *24,4ºC*
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento fraco e céu limpo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2008 às 14:26)

AnDré disse:


> *Obrigado Gil*!
> E vivam as trovoadas!
> Elas andam é escassas por cá
> 
> ...




Pois é e viva as trovoadas, mas este verão está uma seca, é sempre os nossos vizinhos espanhois que tém tudo este verão.
Por ká está céu limpo ( como sempre), e estão 33.8ºC mais um dia de calor


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2008 às 15:16)

Por aqui está a ser um dos dias mais quentes vou neste momento com a máxima de 33,0ºC a humidade é de 22% mas já foi de 20%HR, o vento é de 0,0km/h


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 15:35)

Por aqui, simplesmente *24,9ºC*
Vento a 15,1 km/h
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## Sueste (30 Jun 2008 às 16:15)

Olá boa tarde 

Tive uma minima de 19.6ºC e agora sigo com 32.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 16:18)

Levo 25,2ºC, e a máxima até agora foi de 25,4ºC
Se me manter com este valor relativo á temperatura máxima, terei exactamente os mesmos extremos de ontem

Novo record de vento, com *29,8 km/h* pelas 15:39

Ás 15h, estas eram as localidades com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC:

Elvas - 35,8ºC
Portel - 35,8ºC
Castro Verde - 35,7ºC
Alcoutim - 35,6ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jun 2008 às 16:47)

tenho neste momento 32,3 que é a máxima do dia

céu limpo, vento fraco, e calor, isto em Portugal,

porque em espanha, ui ui, com cada cogumelo


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2008 às 17:45)

A máxima por aqui foi de *33,1ºC*...

Agora sigo com céu limpo pois claro e 30,8ºC, 20%HR, 1017hpa e vento máx: de 13,0km/h (12:24)

Ps: destaque para a Humidade minima de *19%* (17:37) coisa rara por aqui neste mês...


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jun 2008 às 17:47)

boa tarde, a temperatura subiu mais um pouco e foi até aos 32,8 graus con o vento já fraco, mas a fazer-se notar.

céu limpo, que novidade, loool, e claro um desconforto dentro de casa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 17:51)

Levo 24,8ºC, e a máxima foi de *25,6ºC*

Ás 16h, estas eram as localidades com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC:

Castro Verde - 36,7ºC
Elvas - 36,5ºC
Portel - 35,7ºC
Alcoutim - 35,7ºC
Évora - 35,6ºC
Beja - 35,4ºC
Avis - 35,2ºC
Zebreira - 35,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 18:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Se me manter com este valor relativo á temperatura máxima, terei exactamente os mesmos extremos de ontem



Que cena! Aqui tive exactamente os mesmos extremos de ontem!
Só mudaram as horas a que foram atingidos tais valores.

Último dia de Junho:
Tmin:*17,6ºC*
Tmáx:*30,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 18:30)

Aqui, a temperatura máxima subiu mais 0,2ºC em relação a ontem
Neste momento *23,7ºC*

Ás 17h, as localidades acima dos 35ºC eram as seguintes:

Alcoutim - 36,4ºC
Elvas - 36,1ºC
Portel - 35,7ºC
Zebreira - 35,6ºC
Évora - 35,5ºC
Beja - 35,3ºC
Portimão - 35,1ºC
Avis - 35,0ºC


----------



## Sueste (30 Jun 2008 às 18:36)

Boas.... por agora sigo com 31.8ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2008 às 19:33)

29,9ºC e o céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 17,4ºC / 31,6ºC 

Termino o mês com a máxima mais alta do ano.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 19:42)

Por aqui 22,1ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Impressionante, este mês!! Nem sequer passei dos 30ºC


Pelas 18h, temos 5 localidades acima dos 35ºC

Alcoutim - 35,7ºC
Elvas - 35,6ºC
Zebreira - 35,2ºC
Portel - 35,1ºC
Castro Verde - 35,1ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jun 2008 às 19:46)

bem, termino o mês com uma máxima de 32,8, agora está fresquinho, 25,6 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2008 às 20:21)

Boa tarde

Este ultimo dia de junho por aqui foi um dia em que o céu esteve totalmente limpo, e a temperatura máxima foi de 34.8ºC teve um pouco mais fresco


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 20:28)

Aqui, levo *19,8ºC*
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h

Ás 19h, eram as seguintes localidades, que se encontravam acima de 32ºC

Mértola - 34,9ºC
Elvas - 34,6ºC
Alcoutim - 34,3ºC
Castro Verde - 34,1ºC
Zebreira - 33,9ºC
Portel - 33,4ºC
Beja - 32,8ºC
Portimão - 32,7ºC
Mirandela - 32,6ºC
Estremoz - 32,5ºC
Castelo Branco - 32,1ºC
Évora - 32,1ºC
Almodôvar - 32,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2008 às 20:29)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 26.5ºC e mínima de 15.8ºC atenção que hoje as mínimas já vão descer um pouco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2008 às 20:31)

Olá a todos !
Aqui no Vale do Tejo, a máxima foi de *32,3 ºC*.
Neste momento já estão *22,3 ºC* e o céu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## psm (30 Jun 2008 às 20:32)

boa noite
No estoril céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de NO,barrão na serra,bem tudo normal,e acima da mesma (Assafora),céu nublado(estratos),neblina, vento moderado de NO,e bem fresco.


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jun 2008 às 21:00)

a temperatura está a descer bem, já levo com 22,1 graus

o vento tornou-se moderado, e já vesti um casaco, porque eu sou muito friorento

mas em casa está um forno

fiquem bem


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2008 às 21:03)

Vou com 24,7ºC, 41%HR, 1017hpa e vento nulo...A partir de amanha e até ao dia 15 vou estar em Armação de Pêra no Algarve mas vou tentar vir todos os dias pelo telemovel


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Jun 2008 às 21:33)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.........................................19.7º
T máx........................................29.9º

H min........................................39%
H máx.......................................72%

Pressão actual............................1017 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2008 às 21:37)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 19,2 ºC (06h28); Temperatura máxima - 34,2 ºC (16h43); Temperatura actual - 25,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

*Mais um dia de Verão no Alentejo.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 10,1 ºC (dia 5); Temperatura máxima - 37,6 ºC (dia 28)


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 21:37)

Eu estou muito fresquinho! Levo *16,4ºC* (já tinha saudades deste smilie)
Vento a 11,1 km/h
A Serra, cheia de nevoeiro... coberta pelo Barrão!

Mas, ás 20h ainda tinhamos as seguintes localidades acima dos 30ºC:

Elvas - 32,9ºC
Alcoutim - 32,5ºC
Zebreira - 31,4ºC
Castro Verde - 31,3ºC
Portel - 31,1ºC
Mirandela - 31,0ºC
Beja - 30,5ºC
Évora - 30,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 21:43)

Aí vem a temperatura por aí a baixo.
São 21:42 mas já estou com 19,0ºC.
Há uma série de dias que já não estava tão fresco a esta hora.
Toca a abrir as janelas para a casa refrescar.

Ainda assim o céu mantem-se limpo e o vento fraco de NO.


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jun 2008 às 22:22)

faltam 2h e 38 minuto para o mês de Julho começar, eu também deixei de ser tropical, tenho 19,7 graus

céu limpo e vento fraco

a temperatura vai cair por ai abaixo nos proximos dias


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jun 2008 às 22:33)

Boa noite!

Tmin - 19,7ºC
Tmax - 27,4ºC
Actual - 23,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 22:36)

Já levo *15,9ºC*, e é com este valor que igualo a mínima do dia de hoje!
O vento também aumentou consideravelmente! Tive um novo record de vento para o dia de hoje, com *33,8 km/h*, pelas 22:10
Foi também por essa hora que atingi um wind chill de *9,4ºC*

Pelas 21h, já não haviam localidades em Portugal acima dos 30ºC. Ainda assim, Alcoutim tinha uma temperatura de 29,4ºC


----------



## Levante (30 Jun 2008 às 22:48)

Desce desce mas aqui a poeira continuou e foi dos dias mais quentes com 32º, e agora estão uns singelos 29º com um fohenzinho à maneira. Ontem à noite a humidade bateu nos 10% por momentos


----------



## Sueste (30 Jun 2008 às 22:53)

Boas...
Às 21h00 começou a rodar o vento de Norte/Noroeste, o que trouxe algum calor, mas nesta altura já desce. A temperatura máxima foi registada durante a tarde.

*Temp. Máxima: * 32.2ºC
*Temp. Minima:* 19.6ºC
*Temp. Actual:* 27.4ºC



*Nota de curiosidade:*

Na cidade de Faro ainda estão 29.7° - (Região Turismo do Algarve)
Na cidade de Tavira ainda estão 30 ºC  - ( Centro Ciência Viva)


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2008 às 23:02)

Céu limpo e ainda 24,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2008 às 23:05)

Sueste disse:


> Boas...
> Às 21h00 começou a rodar o vento de Norte/Noroeste, o que trouxe algum calor, mas nesta altura já desce. A temperatura máxima foi registada durante a tarde.
> 
> *Temp. Máxima: * 32.2ºC
> ...



Na Cidade de Olhão ainda estão 27.7ºC.

Agora o dia de hoje a poeira continua e o calor e com uma noite passada com aviação em casa.

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC
actual: 27.7ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jun 2008 às 23:35)

a temperatura já desce significativamente, tenho 18,8 graud, com vento moderado com rajadas, céu estrelado, e uma noite muito mais agradável.

boa noite, a máxima foi de 32


 desce mais, temperatura, desce mais


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2008 às 23:49)

Aqui fica a minha última mensagem deste mês!

Tenho *15,6ºC* neste momento, que também é a mínima do dia!
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2008 às 23:53)

Vou me despedir do meu posto de observação de Setubal com 19,4ºC, 67%HR,1019hpa e vento a 0km/h...algarve ai vou eu e levo agum ar frio comigo


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2008 às 00:01)

AnDré disse:


> Que cena! Aqui tive exactamente os mesmos extremos de ontem!
> Só mudaram as horas a que foram atingidos tais valores.
> 
> Último dia de Junho:
> ...




Afinal a minima foi batida agora às 23:59.

Tmin: *17,1ºC*


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2008 às 00:18)




----------



## remy (1 Jul 2008 às 13:21)

Actualmente, aqui em Toulouse grande período de calor (32,1 ° C) antes de uma onda noite trovoada é ...


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2008 às 16:39)

Aqui vão os valores de tempª que nao tinha registado no forum

           Dias     Minima     Maxima
_26.06_ *18.2ºC* *27.4ºC*
_27.06_ *19.6ºC* *32.0ºC*
_28.06 _ *20.3ºC* *31.9ºC*
_29.06_ *18.8ºC* *28.4ºC*
_30.06_ *17.8ºC* *25.9ºC*

Dias de ceu limpo...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Jul 2008 às 19:23)

Boas hoje a minha minima foi de 17.8 ºC as 23h30 e a maxima foi de 26 ºC as 15h00.
Actualmente estamos nos 23,3 ºC,Pressao 1017.1 hPa estavel, vento na ordem dos 19 Km\h com rajadas de 30 km\h 

Ate logo meteocamaradas


----------

